# What's your favorite lip balm?



## kate79

I haven't seen this topic discussed yet (if it was, sorry) and I'm a serious lip balm addict, so I thought it would be interesting to see what's everyone's favorite.

For a long time my fav was Burts Bees but I just got the La Mer lip balm and it might be my new favorite - its really moisturizing, not waxy at all. 

So what's your fav?


----------



## mee2

Mine has got to be shu uemura Principe lip serum, Kiehl's lip balm #1 and Blistex lip medex. Love them all


----------



## ClareBC

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour. It's the only one I can use now. It doesn't slip around and I only need to put it on every so often.


----------



## Danica

Good ol' Chapstick. (vanilla mint) Burt's Bees is second.


----------



## [vogue]

Kiehl's, Elizabeth arden 8hour cream (i'm used to that smell!!), by terry and sisley.


----------



## ilzabet

lip smackers.  they're addictive.


----------



## print*model

Smith's Rosebud Lip Salve.  The one in the blue and white round tin.  We love them so much, we keep them all over the house and some in the car.


----------



## kellyLV

print*model said:


> Smith's Rosebud Lip Salve. The one in the blue and white round tin. We love them so much, we keep them all over the house and some in the car.


 

yup it's my fav too


----------



## KatsBags

I love Chapstick Flava Craze Blue Crazeberry:kiss: It's been my favorite for years. The only place I can find it is a Walgreen's. So, each time I'm there, I buy 2 or 3. I have a drawer full of them. My husband teases me that I can't walk more than ten feet in the house without there being a Chapstick.


----------



## acegirl

Carmex!  Addicted to the stuff, have 3 or 4 tubes all over the house:shame:


----------



## LoriB

print*model said:


> Smith's Rosebud Lip Salve. The one in the blue and white round tin. We love them so much, we keep them all over the house and some in the car.


 
Me too...LOVE that stuff, one tin lasts forever, so cheap!


----------



## JoeyJo21

I love my Vaseline.


----------



## maxter

acegirl said:


> Carmex!  Addicted to the stuff, have 3 or 4 tubes all over the house:shame:



Absolutely Carmex!!  It is made here in Wisconsin and I know the family that owns the company.  *acegirl* where do you live?  I didn't think Carmex was available nationally.


----------



## jane

Aquaphor by Eucerin. Available at drugstores, sold as a "healing ointment," but I have been using it as a lipbalm for years, as reccommended by my dermatologist. It is inexpensive, flavorless, and long-lasting. I have tried Le Mer, Kiehl's, and others, and this one is just way better.

And, it also works on chapped nasal passages when you have a cold!


----------



## D Girl

another vote for carmex!


----------



## hysteric

I'm Burt's Bees fan but lately I've been using Benefit Benetint Lip Balm which is now on my favorite list.

*HYSTERIC*


----------



## Miss 2 A

The body shop's cocobutter stick (which smells like chocolate) it has amazing moisturizing properties!
I tried their bees wax and honey stick but the smell was weird and it wasn't easy to apply - didn't like it at all. 

Also Lush (lip squeak) which feels warm and juicy when applied to the lip.


----------



## pinklady77

Softlips in cool cherry & Avon DewKiss Lip Dew.


----------



## seahorse

kiehl's


----------



## sweetkandypie

Aquaphor
Kiehl's
Rosesalve


----------



## miss alice

im using burts bee right now and its good but i have a question..

when u use lip balms, after a couple hrs, do u notice ur lips "chapping?" like not chapping as in dry but i see this white flakes along the edge of my lips and they are DRIED SKIN! i dont know if im making any sense but i feel like my chapticks first moisturize my lips..then dries them!! 

does anyone have the same experience? maybe im just weird...lol....


----------



## xikry5talix

I love C.O. Bigelow lip balm from Bath and Body Works.


----------



## kate79

miss alice said:


> im using burts bee right now and its good but i have a question..
> 
> when u use lip balms, after a couple hrs, do u notice ur lips "chapping?" like not chapping as in dry but i see this white flakes along the edge of my lips and they are DRIED SKIN! i dont know if im making any sense but i feel like my chapticks first moisturize my lips..then dries them!!
> 
> does anyone have the same experience? maybe im just weird...lol....


 
I think I know what you mean...if my lips are chapped to begin with, then I put on lip balm, its almost like the lip balm starts to exfoliate my lips and make them peel.  But this only happens until the original chapping goes away.

Great to see so many responses to this thread...I definitely have some new brands to try


----------



## DeAnna

maxter said:


> Absolutely Carmex!!  It is made here in Wisconsin and I know the family that owns the company.  *acegirl* where do you live?  I didn't think Carmex was available nationally.



I've been addicted to carmex for nearly 20 yrs!
I go absolutely nuts if I can't get to my tube of carmex.


----------



## ashlend

oops- double post


----------



## ashlend

AQUAPHOR. I have used it pretty much exclusively for years and keep tubes of it everywhere. Can't live without it.


----------



## gucci*lover

Kiehl's -- There is no smell to it!


----------



## vanessa_karie

here, another vote for Carmex!! its soo good! cant live without it!


----------



## cili_padi

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour and Blistex. I depend on my lip balms, otherwise my lips get really dry. I have them in various bags, in the car, at work, bedroom....


----------



## fashion_junky

Kiehl's Lip Balm #1


----------



## gloss_gal

Carmex is an absolute.  I also use Lip Medex by Blistex.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Another vote for Kiehl's #1 
... NO scent, NOT sticky, it doesnt have ingredients that keep you addicted (Softlips is actually a temporary fix). I like to use a little bit, then line my lips, then top off with a gloss.


----------



## cranberrym

Smith's Rosebud Salve!
Kiehl's and C.O. Bigelow are also good.


----------



## LoVe23

burt's bees


----------



## acegirl

maxter said:


> Absolutely Carmex!! It is made here in Wisconsin and I know the family that owns the company. *acegirl* where do you live? I didn't think Carmex was available nationally.


 
I'm in Indiana  It's sold everywhere here (for as long as I can remember~ started using it in high school!)


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

Burts Bees!


----------



## savvyblonde

I've been using Aquaphor for years. It's the best!


----------



## annanas

maxter said:


> Absolutely Carmex!!  It is made here in Wisconsin and I know the family that owns the company.  *acegirl* where do you live?  I didn't think Carmex was available nationally.



you can get it everywhere..  especially in skiing/camping type shops for some reason, a bunch of places in sweden have it too..  but it's obscenely overpriced outside the US.


----------



## gingerfarm

Also C.O. Bigelow!  Their Lip Formula has sweet almond oil in it....smells nice and keeps my lips nice and soft.  (I have extremely sensitive lips that swells up, dries up, then peels whenever i use something that it doesn't agree with)  This is the only one so far that I can use w/o the above repeatedly happening.


----------



## broken.bones

rosebud lip salve and...CHAPSTICK


----------



## Hypercool

i love the Body Shop Vitamine E ...
its wonderful with SPF 15....


----------



## Adriane

acegirl said:


> Carmex! Addicted to the stuff, have 3 or 4 tubes all over the house:shame:


I love the Carmex too, reading this thread made me look in my bag for a tube.


----------



## jane

I'm so glad other people are using Aquaphor! It's not even sold as a "lip balm" per se, but it's the best one I've ever used.

I think I tried carmex in college, and didn't like the smell or the "tingly" feeling, if I am remembering right. Doesn't it have menthol in it? (mint)


----------



## MsG

I use Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 and Eco Lips Organic Lip Balm. Both are wonderful!


----------



## lucretias

jane said:


> Aquaphor by Eucerin. Available at drugstores, sold as a "healing ointment," but I have been using it as a lipbalm for years, as reccommended by my dermatologist. It is inexpensive, flavorless, and long-lasting. I have tried Le Mer, Kiehl's, and others, and this one is just way better.
> 
> And, it also works on chapped nasal passages when you have a cold!


 
I have dermatologist recommend aquaphor for me as well! I have to admit thought my fave is this freebee I got advertising an eating disorder facility (I work as a psychologist). Its first ingredient is natural sunflower butter. Smooth and rich.

Someone mentioned carmex and didn't know they were national. I have found it in Texas, Delaware, Pennsylvania and North Dakota, so I think it's all over the states.


----------



## lucretias

hysteric said:


> I'm Burt's Bees fan but lately I've been using Benefit Benetint Lip Balm which is now on my favorite list.
> 
> *HYSTERIC*


 
I bought some recently, but haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## cupcake_flake

Mentholatum SoftLips - #1!!!
Prada tinted lipbalm (pricey)


----------



## Clake76

Kiehl's and Chapstick


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Burts Bees chapstick (and the colored lip glosses) and the Bonne Bell Lip Lites.


----------



## mintpearl

By far, the best lipbalm I have ever used! Sold at Bath and Body Works~ 

*Formula no. 106*
NUTRITIVE LIP BALM 
Honey & Shea

*Le Couvent des Minimos*
*Haute . Provence*

_Have no idea which is the actual name for the lip balm as all of the above is written on the cap! _  But I think it is "Formula no.106".

has teeny tiny exfoliating grains in the balm so that ur lip is exfoliated and doesn't get dry ever again while u use it...I use it every morning and night and haven't had chapped lips since!

Comes in the cutest parisian packaging w/silver cap and a yellow label across the top!


----------



## bal newbie

I always come back to Burt's Beeswax, I love that cooling feeling. (I just put some on after reading this!). I like it the best because of smell, feel on my lips, and ease of use. I also like Smith's Rosebud salve but don't like putting my finger in pots when on the go - our fingers are so dirty!

P.S. Exfoliate your lips when you can, it gets rid of excess dry flakes so your balm can do a better job. I try to remember to run my toothbrush over my lips each time I brush. Or your face scrub works too, just rub gently and apply your balm after. Oh, and I always put it on at night before bed for juicy soft lips in the a.m.!


----------



## caliprincess

AVEDA Lip Saver.  I put it on at night too.  The next morning, the dead skin literally peels off your lips!


----------



## gee

i love perfumeria gal lip balm! i have the red currant. you can buy it here: Perfumeria Gal Lip Balm - New Flavors!

(wishingfish is a really cute website)


----------



## Chloe*Starlet

Without a doubt, La mer lip balm is THE best! xx


----------



## whistlerchic

I am a lip balm addict too.  I have tried sooo many, all the expensive brands, but I keep coming back to Chap Stick - regular, black tube.  It doesn't taste or smell like anything.   I am absolutely LOST without it.  I have one in every room of my house, and in most of my jackets, my purse, AND in my truck.  

Chap stick, hand cream and kleenex - my addictions.


----------



## imyflutterby

I have to have some sort of lip balm to hand wherever I am and this thread has given some great tips for new ones to try - I usually end up back with plain vaseline though.  It's also good for exfoliating your lips, you smother them in vaseline then gently rub them with a damp facecloth - works a treat.


----------



## shaolin

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour lip balm is the best one ive used so far!


----------



## jacq

carmex and smith's rosebud salve tops my list!


----------



## clu0984

aquaphor, Burt's bees, and Jurliques lip balm (though very pricey)


----------



## nycgirl24

i love davies gate lemonade lip balm... it smells and tastes so good!! hehe


----------



## lil miss cheeky

Mine is the aloe vera lipbalm I have


----------



## Bagluvluv

Laura mercier's day time lip balm in SPF 15.....its just right and smells really great!!!!


----------



## PurseEnthusiast

LaMer & Rosbud Salve in the original and the strawberry version...love them both!! LaMer is a great conditioner, and Rosebud is awesome because it adds just the right amount of gloss and color...just a hint of both, not too much!!


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I really like Caudalie's grapeseed lip balm.  It's hard to find lip balms without SPF.  Unfortunately, I am allergic to chemical sunscreens.  =(


----------



## serengeti18

Clinique super lip balm. the best shiniest and non sticky balm that can also be used instead of Lip glass bec its so shinny and yet not like honey on your face...


----------



## Faithful

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour - but I might have to try Kiehls - is it available in the UK does anyone know?


----------



## surlygirl

Currently rotating between the following lip balms:
Laura Mercier lip silk - use this at night, and usually in the morning
C.O. Bigelow my favorite lip balm - in the purse for during the day touch ups
Apookalips by Pookie - in the purse as well, just got from anthropologie. love.
GOSmile lip balm - got a few samples, and it's on my to-buy list. yummy.
Prada lip balm - keep one of the tiny tubes in my makeup bag. great base for gloss.

And, a few more random tins, tubes and pots of lip balm. I also use the C.O. Bigelow lip scrub.

Now, if only I had a boy to kiss! :shame:


----------



## checkherout

acegirl said:


> Carmex! Addicted to the stuff, have 3 or 4 tubes all over the house:shame:


 
Me too!


----------



## Vibrant_Thing

Rosebud Salve


----------



## jclr

Softlips, Rosebud Salve, Kiehls lip tints, and C.O. Bigelow Peppermint Lip Tint (available at Bath and Body).  Whole Foods has some colored lip balms that I really like.  Can't remember the brand now, though.

And oh yeah!  Dermatone for those super cold days!


----------



## PinkSuadeSoho

La Mer


----------



## coachwife6

Kiehls. But I recently tried Burt's Bees Balm, and me likey.


----------



## mtn76

Laura Mercier lip balm spf 15 and I love the Rosebud lip salve!


----------



## snowwhite

I love Burt's Bees lip balm.


----------



## elizabethk

tarte FRxtion sugar exfoliator & lip balm duo Sugar grains scrub your pout smooth 
While Vitamin E balm helps soothe and it comes with a built in mirror for easy application ($11).


----------



## gemski107

Vaseline, Burts Bees or Elizabeth Arden's 8 Hour Cream.

Love the Vaseline in the green tin, with added aloe vera.


----------



## azia

Burt's Bees hands down. SUPER cheap and works well.


----------



## theglamorous

Kiehls or clinique.


----------



## mochacino

Philosophy Kiss Me lip balm. I might wanna try Kiehls #1 lip balm after reading this thread


----------



## More lv please

Ganache for Lips.  It's all natural and it has Scharffen Berger chocolate in it.  Yummy!


----------



## shoe gal

Kiehls tinted, Joeys lipfit, and a lip balm by shiseido that looks like a lipstick (i hate using my finger!!)


----------



## venividivisa

Hypercool said:


> i love the Body Shop Vitamine E ...
> its wonderful with SPF 15....



Same here! I've been using this for years.


----------



## Kimmi

Aquaphor is great stuff...it works for everything...lip balm, hand cream, and gross sounding but it is great for diaper rash:shame:.  Mary Kay satin lips is great.


----------



## Pursegrrl

Bonne Bell Lip Smacker!  No joke, I've been addicted since I was 13 and that was, egad, a little while ago.  I feel funny buying it now as an adult but it honestly works wonders!

I also am in love with Benefit's Smoooch.  I use it under my lipstick as it's thinner than a balm but it also makes my lips super soft and helps my lipstick stay in place.


----------



## kate79

kate79 said:


> For a long time my fav was Burts Bees but I just got the La Mer lip balm and it might be my new favorite - its really moisturizing, not waxy at all.


 
Just got another great one....NARS Sabrina lip balm.  Great melon flavor and a slightly pinkish tint.


----------



## Mariangelwalk

try on many...

fall in love with,,, L'occitane -- sweety honey...


----------



## Dev

I love, love, love Weleda's EVERON Lip Balm. It's all natural and has a lovely and subtle fragrance.

Weleda Everon Lip Balm - Organic Skin Care, Natural Skin Care Products


----------



## passerby

Would love to try this  

daisycakessoap

Etsy :: Tubed Creamsicle Lip Balm


----------



## Lisasbags

Kiehls


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I tried Neutrogena Lip balm and it's real waxy and oily for me. Just plain old Vaseline works best, especially if applied at bedtime.


----------



## Dancing_Queen

Lucas Pawpaw Ointment is fabulous as a lip balm... Aquaphor is great too! Jack Black, Carmex and Burt's bees - if you don't mind the minty feeling - are all pretty good... =)


----------



## tennisd

Kiehls.  My husband loves it too.  I told him that it's expensive  (and he believes me) and he still has it from last summer.  He always loses the chapstick brand cause its cheap!


----------



## nycbagobsessed

What is your favorite functional lip balm?  I'm don't need one that provides color (i.e. tint), I just need one that works well, genuinely conditions my chapped lips from this winter but isn't greasy.  Any suggestions?


----------



## VenetiaWanter

Vaseline with SPF or a close runner up is nivea lip balms, any really


----------



## fashionfrenzy

Rose lip salve--you can get it at Sephora, Ulta, B&B Works--or Kiehls


----------



## luvbags3

Bobbi Brown comes in this silver tin runs $15 has spf 15. The best!


----------



## ally24k

i like rosebud salve, kiehls. recently i got the lancome lip balm in cotton candy and that is pretty good as well.


----------



## twin53

burts bees


----------



## buttrpecan1

good ol' chapstick!


----------



## does_eyes

Blistex - Herbal Answer... adorable lime green clear tube it comes in, tastes like lemon pie
Blistex - Complete Moisture ... smells the same, it's chappy but goes on like a gloss... pretty


----------



## gingerfarm

Check this thread out - 

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/whats-your-favorite-lip-balm-81051.html?highlight=lip+balm


----------



## justwatchin

Crazy Rumors in French Vanilla


----------



## Couture_Girl

i like Kiehls


----------



## JoannaSweden

Smith's Rosebud Lip Salve (Minted Rose)


----------



## turtlejd

Kiehl's when I'm at home and Neutrogena Lip Moisture when I'm out and about (I don't like sticking my finger in the lip balm and applying it when I'm out).


----------



## Neeya

SoftLips in French Vanilla!!! I can't believe this stuff isn't more popular! It's not waxy at all, as I can't stand waxy chapsticks.

Second would have to be The Body Shop Satsuma lip gloss/balm, because it tastes delicious! 

Though I am keen on trying L'Occitane's Ruban d'Orange Lip Gloss. I only wear lip balms to bed, sometimes over lipstick during summer, so I avoid anything that I have to use my hands to apply.


----------



## jillybean307

Oh, God, I shouldn't even look at this thread, it will just encourage me to buy more. I'm something of a lip balm addict (I just counted-I have 8 different kinds in my work bag today-it's a sickness). 

My favorites are Philosophy (any of the flavors, they're all so yummy), Bloom's Vanilla aromatherapy lip balm, & I just discovered Burt's Bee Honey Lip Balm-it's great.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Layer Blistex Lip Infusion over Burt's Bees and you can go out in a cold wind and come back inside without having chapped your lips.


----------



## addicted

OMG - I just saw this thread.  I love lip balms.

My favorite is Kiehl's, but I like clarins a lot too!

After reading this thread I need to try La Mer, and Laura Mercier.  I need lipbalms with spf in them.


----------



## Claire_Dior

ClareBC said:


> Elizabeth Arden 8 hour. It's the only one I can use now. It doesn't slip around and I only need to put it on every so often.


I just found that recently. I usually use carmax but Elizabeth Arden 8 hour lip blam is just so amazing that can heal dry lip in so little time. I only need to apply it once a day!! It sure least for >8 hours.
Also, they have color ones so u don't have to put on lip stick


----------



## wordbox

I just got a tube of Avon Moisture Therapy and I really like it. It's not overly thick or sticky or anything (plus it's SPF 15).


----------



## sheishollywood

Burts Bee's! Mm


----------



## OG_Baby

Smith's Rosebud Salve...or Vaseline!


----------



## cupcakekiss

right now

c.o.bigelows!!!
i like the almond scented one  the best
vanilla cola and orange pops are second

victoria's secret balmy nights are also good if you don't mind pots (which i don't prefer) but it does heal lips with its minty touch


i used to like aveeno and neutrogena balms/chapsticks but i've moved on to pricier items ^^;


----------



## Nat

I'm addicted to lip balm, can't live without it!
I've got them lying everywhere, in the house, in my bag, in my car and at the office.

I use Chanel lipbalm and Labello.
Before I go to bed I use Lancome Nutrix or Elizabeth Arden 8 hour creme.


----------



## NoSnowHere

Sugar by Fresh


----------



## tm712

rosebud salve


----------



## luvednotspoiled

benetint by benefit....LOVE it!!!! love the smell (rose!) love the texture (not thick) and loveeee the color (tinted lightttt red!)


----------



## Nola

Mirame


----------



## pinknyanko

labello. too bad not available in USA


----------



## Love Shopping

Sugar by Fresh and T. LeClerc


----------



## twiggers

Boring ole chapstick...Love the flavored ones too!


----------



## PurseManiac

Rosebud Salve - I LOVE that stuff.


----------



## decocritter

I just bought another Burt's Bees Honey today at Whole Foods becuz I misplaced my other one. This one does not taste as Honeyish. It was $1.99.

I noticed a Burt's Pomegranite replenisher that I have not seen before - $3.29 so I passed.

I also like Karite Shea Butter but it was over $6 at WF.

-lately this is my addiction to since I keep reacting to suncreen, petroleum and lots of other thing.

I have about 20 different items around that are fairly new.


----------



## Kiss Me Deadly

eh...Chapstick..


----------



## pr1nc355

Chapstick with SPF 15


----------



## shoe gal

I have a new favorite that I tried  out recently and loved it so much I ordered two more! Juice Beauty Lip Plumper. it doesn't do much for plumping lips, but it goes on creamy and smells citrussy, and REALLY moisturizes and makes lips kissably soft. My lips are rough from picking them, so I am so excited to find something to make them soft again! i love this stuff. its originally $14 but shopnbc.com has it for half price and free shipping.


----------



## krmkjk

Burts Bees! 

Product: Beeswax Lip Balm


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Hello ladies,

I've tried Smith's rosebud salve - too oily, don't like it as much. 

Neutrogena lip balm - 2 different kinds - too greasy and cakey and runny at the same time. 

I find that Vaseline works best for me, and even though I love the shine and the way it completely moisturizes the lips, I'd love a bit of color. 

I wonder if there is a tinted vaseline out there?  

Any suggestions?? Help!


----------



## coachwife6

I tried some Bobbie Brown lip balm yesterday and I loved it.


----------



## ally24k

i like the bobbie brown tinted lip balm as well. i also use kiehls & lancome.


----------



## rin

Hands down Bert's Bees!!!


----------



## katie2222

my favorite is Dr. Pepper lip smacker...it's super soft, has a little sheen, and adds some color.


----------



## mee2

I really like Kiehl's lip balm #1


----------



## pinkyx13

katie2222 said:


> my favorite is Dr. Pepper lip smacker...it's super soft, has a little sheen, and adds some color.


 
me too!  loved it for years...

also love Burt's Bees and Kiehl's...  i think both of those come in tinted versions too!


----------



## Love Shopping

T.LeClerc and Sugar


----------



## vanojr9

I agree with Burt's Bees and Dr. Pepper Lipsmacker, I have one of each in my makeup bag right now.  I also like the Body Shop lip butter in the winter, it's a little heavier than the other two.


----------



## BergdorfBlonde

Fresh's "Sugar"


----------



## passerby

Hi, how about

dressgreen
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5654992


----------



## baby&melovelv

my all time fav. is caswell-massey's lip balm.  i can only get it at a little shop in nh, so i recently ordered it directly from caswell-massey.  it truly soothes my lips-  esp. in the winter.  i like it the best and i've tried TONS.  better than burt's!


----------



## luxury girl

i use burt's bees beeswax lip balm and burt's bees lip shimmer in Champagne.  love both of them. my bestfriend uses carmex religiously but i hate how it tastes...


----------



## erinayn

baby&melovelv said:


> my all time fav. is caswell-massey's lip balm. i can only get it at a little shop in nh, so i recently ordered it directly from caswell-massey. it truly soothes my lips- esp. in the winter. i like it the best and i've tried TONS. better than burt's!


 

Which one do you use they've got 5 different ones on their website???


----------



## winniejo

la mer is great!  it's way overpriced for lip balm but it last so long, well over a year.  try it at the counter.


----------



## Clopin

This is one subject I am an expert on! I swear I have tried them all. I'm like a lip balm connossieur. 

Top Picks:
*1. The Body Shop - Hemp Lip Protector* 
For the price, it does NOT get better than this product! 
http://www.thebodyshop.com/bodyshop...jsp?productId=prod5950019&categoryId=cat30022
*
2. Caudalie - Lip Conditioner*
I love this product. It has major staying power.
http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P6034&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=4171

*3. DuWop - Buttercream Lip Balm*
This stuff is so yummy.
http://www.beautysak.com/products.asp?view=s&mode=m&mid=308&pid=4111&source=fgloc-duwop
*
4. Fresh - Sugar Lip Treatment*
Pricey, but so worth every penny.
http://www.beautysak.com/products.asp?view=s&mode=m&mid=308&pid=4111&source=fgloc-duwop


----------



## passerby

Clopin said:


> This is one subject I am an expert on! I swear I have tried them all. I'm like a lip balm connossieur.


 
Chopin, have you tried any of the lip balms from Etsy?   I think you'll like them. Game to try any of these goodies?

daisycakessoap
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5645471

soap
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5374267

Martinsville Emporium
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=291368

skinandtonic
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5433384

KreatedbyKarina
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5653110

DressGreen
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5430215

CottageGardenTherapi
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5303649

VintageBodySpa
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5584075

ingero
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5648993


----------



## Fishfood

BergdorfBlonde said:


> Fresh's "Sugar"


 
ITA! This stuff used to be hard to find, though. Even at the price, people used to really stock up! But you can find it now... my DH LOVES this, esp the smell


----------



## riffraff

I use carmex or clinique.


----------



## Jessica21

I like Sugar lip !


----------



## ssooddaa

winniejo said:


> la mer is great! it's way overpriced for lip balm but it last so long, well over a year. try it at the counter.


 
I agree . I love it.


----------



## Kat

Blistex in the round pot is the absolute best for chapped lips.  Believe me, I've tried them all.  If you want something with color Burt's Bees Limp Shimmers are very nice.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

I like Softlips. Very cheap and awesomely yummy in French Vanilla lol


----------



## missjuicycouture

BURT'S BEES for sure.

NOTHING, NOTHING, works better than it. I personally like the original, but there are also honey and pomegranate infused versions as well.


----------



## k. bell

missjuicycouture said:


> BURT'S BEES for sure.
> 
> NOTHING, NOTHING, works better than it. I personally like the original, but there are also honey and pomegranate infused versions as well.


 

I agree! only lip balm I use.


----------



## Baby Boo

i use MACS lip balm find it lobley and soft and they have loads of tinted versions


----------



## LAltiero85

I like Burt's Bees or just plain Medicated Chapstick...that works wonders for me in the winter...so cheap, yet very effective!!!!


----------



## purly

Look for something that contains shea and/or jojaba. 

Voda Soaps makes a good one. You can use the cupon code dailycandy to get 25% off.

The body shop has a good shea one out right now.


----------



## marcjacobsgirl7

I swear by Burts Bees! I've tried more expensive ones but find Burts Bees to be the best.


----------



## ReRe

NARS Sabrina
Bare Escentials Baby Lips


----------



## missmustard

Try BeneFit rose balm. It's creamy and has a reddish tint to it like when you suck on a cherry popsicle. But not as bright.


----------



## noon

I have tried almost everything out there, but I keep coming back to Kiehls #1 lip balm.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Anything from the Body Shop!  They have a couple different lines...the Lip Butter and then the Born Lippy...they are both FANTASTIC!!


----------



## fennelcake

jlmikoloyck said:


> Anything from the Body Shop! They have a couple different lines...the Lip Butter and then the Born Lippy...they are both FANTASTIC!!


 
I second that! i have their craneberry one  and it smells great!


----------



## SonyaPhi

La Mer lip balm is awesome!!


----------



## Blue824

I know what I use is from the body shop, I think it is from the born lippy line mentioned above... mango peach


----------



## sw0pp

if you like vaseline and are just missing some color: get (lipsafe) MAC Pigments in colors you like and mix it with vaseline, so you get your custom shade and moisture


----------



## LOREBUNDE

All I've been using is vaseline so in the market for a good lip balm.  Anyone ever tried the one from Sisleys?


----------



## simmmchen

sw0pp said:


> if you like vaseline and are just missing some color: get (lipsafe) MAC Pigments in colors you like and mix it with vaseline, so you get your custom shade and moisture


what a great idea, swopp!

I like the Blistex Lip Tone 
http://blistex.com/Lip Tone.htm
It has a reddish-brownish tint that looks really natural and I like the texture... Not every place that sells Blistex carries it tho...


----------



## exotikittenx

PHILOSOPHY Kiss Me in *Red!*


----------



## More lv please

Burt's Bees is great, but not everyone likes that the peppermint extract causes a little tingle on the lips.  My fave at the moment is Ganache for Lips.  It's made with all natural ingredients and contains real Scharffen-Berger chocolate.  The flavors are yummy - I've tried chocolate hazelnut, chocolate almond, chocolate raspberry (tastes like a truffle of the same description), mocha latte, and chocolate mint (tastes just like a girl scout thin mint cookie.)  It's not as widely available as Burt's Bees, but it's worth the trouble to order online.


----------



## tigerdrago28

I like Burt's Bees and Bobbi Brown as well.


----------



## Miss Sooky

Recently I've tried Kiehls - way too greasy and a nasty after taste, Philosophy - love it but it can be an effort to squeeze it out of the tube, especially when cold, Elizabeth Arden, 8 hour tinted balm - great! Burt Bees - ick, don't like the taste or texture and By Terry which is probably my favourite but comes in a jar and I prefer a stick. I am a complete lip balm floozy though and flit from brand to brand, so am really glad you started this thread - thank you!


----------



## MassLaw15

I love the lip balm that AVEENO makes. It's available @ the drug store or Wal-Mart. If you want color, I just put the AVEENO on first & then add some lipstick!


----------



## jellybebe

Try Kiehl's #1 lip balm with a tint. It's got the vaseline-like consistency but it's got a hint of colour as well. Personally I love the clear #1 - it's my favourite casual lip gloss!


----------



## yobi

Vaseline is the best


----------



## court811

katie2222 said:


> my favorite is Dr. Pepper lip smacker...it's super soft, has a little sheen, and adds some color.


ME TOOOOO!!!  I LOVE LOVE LOVE THIS STUFF!  and it's less than $2!  I have one in my purse, my car, my desk, my bedside table, my makeup bag.  The best and the color is great!


----------



## shelbell77

my most favorite ever was discontinued last time I needed it...  burts bees is the next best...and I like their shimmers which have a little color too.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

fennelcake said:


> I second that! i have their craneberry one  and it smells great!


I LOVE THE CRANBERRY!!  I have 3 of them, one at work, one in my purse and one at home!


----------



## vanessa225

I use a red currant scented balm by Perfumeria Gal of Madrid.  It smells delicious, and gives the faintest hint of pink on your lips.  Plus, it comes in a gorgeous Art Nouveau style tin.


----------



## charismaticxoxo

Kiehl's #1 Lip Balm. I swear by this stuff. They come in tinted colors as well.


----------



## Think2Day

I agree, vaseline is great, but no color.  sometimes i put on vaseline, then go over that with YSL/bobbi brown lipstick.  you still feel the comfortable thin layer of vaseline on your lips but you have a little color too.  hope this works for you!


----------



## elizabethk

go smile vanilla lip balm its baby blue but very yummy and works wonderfully


----------



## ReRe

elizabethk, i just bought this one too, its good.  I just prefer not to have to use my finger to put them on!


----------



## ~Moi~

Kiehl's Baby Lip Balm, it has a nice texture but not as greasy as others. Plus, less additives than "adult" lip balms!


----------



## anotheremptysky

My favorite is from bath & body works ...  						  							The Savannah Bee Company  							    						  					  					  						Beeswax Lip Tint in Blackberry







the color is gorgeous and I love the consistency!


----------



## krmkjk

Burts Bees! It works GREAT!!!

http://www.burtsbees.com/webapp/wcs...459&langId=-1&categoryId=&showSubCategory=yes


----------



## Bagluvluv

I went and got Fresh's Sugar and it is the BEST!!!! thanks ladies!!!!

I love it.....the smell, the texture, the ingredients......its my new fav, next to La mer.....


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Is there such a thing as tinted Vaseline? Besides Smith's salve? That would really be my best bet ... I'm fussy coz sometimes I find lip balms too sticky, too thick... 

These suggestions are awesome tho!


----------



## passerby

Babydoll Chanel, soap (the seller's name for her shop ) has this product called:

Sheer Tint in Universal Color

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5712192

It's a lip gloss-balm hybrid.

In the feedback section, there are a number of favourable reviews on the above:

http://www.etsy.com/feedback_public.php?user_id=8541


----------



## cupcakekiss

i've tried: neutrogena, vaseline, aveeno, softlips, carmex, chapstick, blistex, bonne belle lipsmackers, victoria's secret balm, etc etc

but i like CO Bigelow the best so far. 
CO Bigelow with an almond scent  it heals my lips, lasts a long time and gives them a nice gloss.


----------



## Daniela7474

Super Balm by Clinique.  That stuff is MAGIC!


----------



## bubbleliciousis

estee lauder's lip balm (in stick form) works wonders for me!


----------



## Think2Day

carmex!!! or burt's bees lip balm.


----------



## Bal bag Blonde

Creme de la Mer lip balm. Brilliant product.


----------



## sophia_1688

oh my gosh, i'm literally a lip balm freak and i've tried loads of lip balms, finally 2 yrs ago i found a lip blam made by shiseido called water in lip. it's the best lip balm i've ever tired, i wouldn't give it up for anything else....their really really moisturizing and non sticky. i don't know where u're located, but i'm in LA....and they sell it in certain japanese specialty store out here. i know u can buy it online from some websites, they're about 8 dollars each in a tube. good luck finding it......trust me, u'll love it!!!


----------



## azaelea

carmex is AMAZING! burt's bee's has an ok tinted stick but it doesn't last very long.


----------



## petals12

I know I shouldn't read this thread in the beginning...now I want to drive over to Sephora to get the Sugar by Fresh .  I love lip balm, and have tried all kinds...from cheap to those pricey ones.  But, no matter what, I always use Blistex DCT at night, I put it on and a bit outside of my lip.  During the day, I alternate with whatever brands that I have been playing with... at this moment, I have Shizen lip balm on...oh is sooo yummy and moist .


----------



## annettedp

Vaseline!


----------



## Purse-Ooooh

Bigelow Chemist from bath and body works - Love the minty gloss too!!!


----------



## kaka

hands down la mer lip balm!


----------



## SilverSea

Carmex and I just bought Bobbi Browns tinted lip balm and it is fantastic!


----------



## Cigdem.Ayaz

Burt's Bees! I love how it tingles a little!


----------



## Cheryl24

Sadly, I'm severely addicted to lip balm.    The one & only lip balm I use is Blistex Mint Balm.  

I just put more on as I was writing this response.  I have an illness.


----------



## luxe

Burt's Bees and Chap Stick.


----------



## passerby

petals12 said:


> I know I shouldn't read this thread in the beginning...now I want to drive over to Sephora to get the Sugar by Fresh . I love lip balm, and have tried all kinds...from cheap to those pricey ones. But, no matter what, I always use Blistex DCT at night, I put it on and a bit outside of my lip. During the day, I alternate with whatever brands that I have been playing with... at this moment, I have Shizen lip balm on...oh is sooo yummy and moist .


 
You say you have tried all kinds, have you tried any of the natural lip balms made by Etsy sellers? If not, please try one of them (many excellent sellers there), I think you won't regret it.  

DressGreen

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5667180

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5756150

"Each of my bath products is all natural - no chemicals, no strange preservatives, and no artificial flavors or scents. I aim to make the highest quality, safest products to heal and enhance even the most sensitive & unruly skin. You will find nourishing butters, healing oils, and moisture-infusing vitamins in every item. Essential oils derived from plants, and fruits provide the enticing scents in DressGreen products that you and your skin will love."

Amusing feedback from one satisfied customer:

http://www.etsy.com/feedback_public.php?user_id=5034024&feedback_type=all&page=2

sophiejune
"these RULE. Note, for what it's worth, that when I put on the Herb Garden variety before bed, one of my cats goes completely nuts and sits on my chest and tries to lick it off my mouth. EWWW! so I am reserving this one for daytime. but that's okay!"

So if you have a cat, perhaps you should not try the Herb garden ...


----------



## thereallouis

Smith's Minted Rose Lip Balm

Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm 

Hands down. 

I've tried a ton of lip balms (pennies to hundreds of dollars) and these two just don't compare!


----------



## petals12

passerby said:


> You say you have tried all kinds, have you tried any of the natural lip balms made by Etsy sellers? If not, please try one of them (many excellent sellers there), I think you won't regret it.
> 
> DressGreen
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5667180
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=5756150
> 
> "Each of my bath products is all natural - no chemicals, no strange preservatives, and no artificial flavors or scents. I aim to make the highest quality, safest products to heal and enhance even the most sensitive & unruly skin. You will find nourishing butters, healing oils, and moisture-infusing vitamins in every item. Essential oils derived from plants, and fruits provide the enticing scents in DressGreen products that you and your skin will love."
> 
> Amusing feedback from one satisfied customer:
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/feedback_public.php?user_id=5034024&feedback_type=all&page=2
> 
> sophiejune
> "these RULE. Note, for what it's worth, that when I put on the Herb Garden variety before bed, one of my cats goes completely nuts and sits on my chest and tries to lick it off my mouth. EWWW! so I am reserving this one for daytime. but that's okay!"
> 
> So if you have a cat, perhaps you should not try the Herb garden ...



Passerby, thanks for those temptations...I will definitely look into it.


----------



## pinkie_doll

haha i'm with ya ~ i've tried a few: H2O+ lip oasis, lip mender hydrating complex, Keihl's lip balm #1, MAC's lip conditioner & burt's bee's lip shimmer.

so fav so far is burt's bee's lip shimmer & H2O+ lip oasis


----------



## wordpast

Chapstick in strawberry is my fav.


----------



## SakuraPurinsesu

Jones Soda lip balm in Green apple. Tastes just like the soda, without the calories and the carbination.


----------



## atlbaggirl

Nightly -Burt's Bees  
Daily - Glosses (Victoria Secret, Mac Lipglass, Aveda)


----------



## anufangava

I have always had chaped lips and I find that only vaseline petroleum jelly can prevent this condition.


----------



## harlem_cutie

kiehl's #1 lip balm


----------



## NYCBelle

Good ole Chapstick (Raspberry flavor) and/or Softlips (Cherry)


----------



## alexis77

Bare Escentuals Buzz Latte-love that coffee flavor. And for night, plain old vaseline.


----------



## starbuxxx

I love Qtica lip balm when my lips need help and also use Prada and Kiehls.


----------



## poutine

now my favorite is carmex, good and cheap!


----------



## clinkenwar

Smith's Rosebud Salve!!


----------



## fendifemale

@ this time my new Goodskin Megabalm tint.
Sally Hansen has good balm pots too.


----------



## islandgyrl927

Kiehl's hands down! I also like Burt's Bees and LipVitamins. Aquafina water also makes one and I like that one too cuz its glossy.  am a lip balm whore! But I usually dont like to wear lip balms with flavor. Just simply mint will do!


----------



## nekostar0412

As the topic states, I'm looking for a good lip balm -- with some requirements:

Tube form, not pot (hate sticking my fingers in a balm...)
Moisturizes WELL!  No fading in 30 mins./constant reapplication required 
Smells good, i.e. fruity, but I'm not a fan of vanilla
Doesn't make lips feel sticky/waxy after applying
Doesn't taste bad (I feel like SoftLips tastes bad when I accidentally lick my lips)
Under $20
Really, I just need one that *moisturizes really well*, because I came back to college (which is in a different city than my hometown), and since it's not as humid here, my lips have been drying out constantly, so I walk around with peeling lips from time to time -- not very attractive, I know :s
I'll take recommendations for lip glosses/lipsticks that do a good job, also


----------



## voodoodoll2005

Dr. Hauschka lipcare stick.  It doesn't smell fruity though, more herbal.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I love carmex, although the pot is better, the stick is pretty good, they have fruity flavors now.


----------



## chinadoll724

It's not quite a balm, but have you tried the VS beauty rush glosses? They're really moisturizing, last a while on me, and taste fabulous. And they're on sale for $15/3 a lot.


----------



## claireZk

I've been impressed with Labello.  It's just European chapstick, but it's far more moisturizing and not nearly as waxy as American brands IMO.  I've really noticed a difference since I started using it!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Burt's Bees. For added moisturer and to make it last longer, put Blistex Lip Infusion or your favorite lip gloss on top of it.


----------



## to_the_nines

good old LipSmackers are the best!!!  they don't have any mint/peppermint oil in them, so they don't dry out your lips.  also, they aren't waxy (don't know if that's a word), and every drugstore carries them.  best of all they're never tested on animals!!!  Good Luck!


----------



## missmustard

Another vote for Burt's Bees. I love the tingly mint feeling and it moisturizes well. No waxy feeling for me, but I have some friends that do notice it. Give it a shot, you can find it at Bath and Body Works I believe. Mine was a gift.


----------



## Izzo

Dr. Hauschka lip care stick works well, but I think Labello is just as good for half the price.  The only problem is finding Labello products where I live.  Anyone know where Labello is sold in the U.S. (East Coast)?  For color, I love Clinique superbalm -- the raspberry tint is my favorite.


----------



## clearstatic

my lips are very sensitive and i cannot use just any chapstick. for quite a while now, i had been using burts bees, jo malone's lip balm, and keihls. *My fav was burts bees cause of the minty feeling until i found out that its not good for you*. due to its wax, it makes your lips dependant.  I ran into *Prada lip balm* and OMFG. THERE IS NOTHING BETTER. ITS LIKE HOLY WATER.

now they have several but unfortunately theyve been discontinued in the states. Some parts of Europe still have it. I used the clear always because im a man. But they have different shades that i recommend anyone and everyone to try. I must say that i probably used it twice and for weeks my lips did not chap. i dont know what it was. but it was incredible.

check ebay or your local department store to see if they still have prada cosmetics.


believe me you will not regret it.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

missmustard, my CVS started carrying Burt's Bees about a year ago!


----------



## lizlikeshugs

I like the Bigelowe ones from Bath and Body work that are mint flavored, it tastes yummy (not that I try to lick it), and lasts almost all day on me. It's the one in the black tube.


----------



## lizlikeshugs

It's not on their website right now, but I think it is on sale for $5 right now.


----------



## Sternchen

Burt's Bees or Labello


----------



## wordbox

I'm a fan of Avon's Moisture Therapy lip balm -- it's very plain but feels good on the lips. And it's super cheap! I think it's only 69 cents or something. Then I just put a yummy lip gloss over it if I feel like it.

I love Soft Lips in French Vanilla, but it sounds like that wouldn't work for you.


----------



## luxoleather

I like good ol chapstick in strawberry flavour. And it adds a tint to your lips too and cheap.


----------



## bubbleloba

Dr. Hauschka makes a all natural lip balm .  It's ~$11-12 and you can get it at Sephora.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I love love love Kiehl's lip balm.  It doesn't have much taste, but I really feel like it moisturizes my lips.  I have tried all the different formulas from Blistex, Lipsmackers, Burt's Bees, Vaseline and Carmex.


----------



## Corrinne

ShimmaPuff said:


> missmustard, my CVS started carrying Burt's Bees about a year ago!



Target too! actually Ive seen them at Hallmark and countless random places. My grocery store has them in the 'natural foods' section


----------



## vanessa225

Burt's Bees, for sure... I also like CO Bigelow's Mentha-Shine and Alba Organics (you can get the last one at Whole Foods)...


----------



## missmustard

ShimmaPuff said:


> missmustard, my CVS started carrying Burt's Bees about a year ago!




LOL! I'm afraid we don't have a CVS here in Mexico, but it's good to know!


----------



## chanel princess

Murad Pomegranate Lip Therapy
- under $20
- tube form
- smells amazing
- moisturizes REALLY well
- contains pomegranate which is a very powerful anti-oxidant that fights environmental damage


----------



## latinrose222

I love love LOVE this one from Sephora and I have used everything.  Best part, it's only $2!!

http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P142303&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3902


----------



## Corrinne

latinrose222 said:


> I love love LOVE this one from Sephora and I have used everything.  Best part, it's only $2!!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P142303&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3902



I totally forgot about that stuff! It was really nice, I have no idea why I strayed away from it


----------



## Redorfe

I found the Sephora Lipsaver to actually dry out my lips & have a funny taste.  


latinrose222 said:


> I love love LOVE this one from Sephora and I have used everything.  Best part, it's only $2!!
> 
> http://www.sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P142303&shouldPaginate=true&categoryId=3902


----------



## BrooklynDoll

rosebud salve... its great. you can get it at sephora for like $5. get the original not the strawberry.


----------



## hipnycmom

C.O. Bigelow or Kiehl's baby balm - both great and under $20


----------



## ally24k

kiehl's for under $20, fresh sugar lip treatment for $22.50 - totally worth it!


----------



## twin53

burt's bees


----------



## nekostar0412

Wow, so many great recommendations!  Thanks for the suggestions, everyone!  I can't wait to try some of these~

- I have tried Lipsmackers, but the scent gets annoying after awhile, and they have started to smell bad after some time (in my experience)
- My sister didn't recommend Burt's Bees, but maybe she just had a bad experience?

I'll definitely hit up Bath & Body Works for the many lip balms they carry, and Sephora!


----------



## Kat

Clinique's Superbalm is really a great product!  It is a lipgloss and lipbalm in one.  It's not sticky like regular lipgloss (which I hate) and it leaves a nice wash of color on your lips.  It is very moisturizing.  It does not have any smell or taste though, which is what I also like.  If it doesn't have to be flavored give this one a try.


----------



## Bagluvluv

rose bud salve...its the greatest!!!!

then the fresh sugar lip is nice!!

if you want to really treat your lips with some serious help, La mer's lip treatment is awesome...its $50 but last soooo long!


----------



## ellacoach

I love the Bobbi Brown lipbalm in the tin. It is in a pot form, but it's a totally different consistency from other pot form lip balms that I've tried. It's not goopy at all. 

I also like Kiehl's, I've tried both the jar and tube forms and I like the tube the best.


----------



## lizavet8

I hate pots too...I'm also a balm junkie!  I have a Bonne Bell Dr. Pepper lipstick in every purse, desk, car, etc.  The flavor is mild, and gives the slightest red tint.


----------



## miknlee

it is in a pot but the best I have ever used and it tastes so good is by Basin.
www.basin.com


----------



## teesa2you

bigelow also makes one without menthol that is called "my favorite lip balm" it comes in a tube or a pot. It is very softening. My daughter used it while she was on accutane, which dried out her lips. I like the minty ones with a tint that are made by bigelow.
Do a google search on bath and body works coupons and you can probably get a free lip balm with any purchase..$7 value!


----------



## Kamilla850

I recomment Burts Bees.  However, I have noticed that the original formula (Beeswax Lip Balm) can be a bit greasy if you apply it frequently.  There is a new Lips Balm that Burts Bees just came out with called Replenishing Lip Balm with Pomegranate Oil that is not as greasy and has a nice subtle scent to it.


----------



## Kamilla850

And I know that you are not looking for a pot, but if you want some serious lip balm, try La Mer.  I only use it at night, right before I go to bed and it works very well.  I notice a difference in the morning.  And La Mer is not greasy at all, but it is pricey at $45.


----------



## secret_shopper

Rosebud


----------



## fendifemale

CO Bigelow Mint Therapy, Grassroots w/almond oil (KOHLS), or for shine you can use Goodskin Megabalm (also available @ KOHLS).


----------



## alatrop

MLS (My Lip Stuff) balms.

$2 a tube, come in a BILLION flavors.

www.mylipstuff.com


----------



## Cheryl

I love love love Clairens Lip Quench, Its wonderful


----------



## blackadara

Another vote for CO Bigelow.  I love the stuff.


----------



## maxter

I have amazing success with *Revive Lip & Perioral Renewal*

Specially designed for the lips and the surrounding areas.

What it does:
 Heals and repairs lips.
 Diminishes vertical wrinkles.
 Helps prevent lipstick bleed.
 Builds resilience to further damage.

Who it's for:
 All skin types.

How to use:
 Apply liberally before makeup.
 Use twice a day, or whenver lips feel dry and chapped.


It has a wonderful fruity scent and I apply in the AM and before I go to bed.

See if you can go to NM and get a sample packet.  It is wonderful!!  Or PM me, I think I have an extra packet!


----------



## maxter

I just read that you want it under $20. 

Oops.  Revive is $115 but is worth it.  I know longer have chapped lips.


----------



## vanilla_addict

my fav. is The Body Shop Cocoa Butter Lib Care Stick.. it does it all for me i always try other stuff but end up switching back to it! its $6 in their website..


----------



## JAP4life

Burt's Bees, Please.


----------



## Corrinne

Burts Bees came out with a pomegranate replenishing stick, its great! It seems to moisturize much better than their honey stick (although i love the way the honey one smells  ), I think its my new favorite!


----------



## latinrose222

Redorfe said:


> I found the Sephora Lipsaver to actually dry out my lips & have a funny taste.




It doesn't really have a taste IMO.  I find it very moisturizing, really creamy.  Different texture than other lippies.  Worth a try at $2!!


----------



## exotikittenx

Have you tried any kind of lip balm that truly makes a noticeable difference in the appearance of your lips?  I don't mean just a good moisturizer, but something to maintain collagen or whatever, or reduce lines, etc...?  I want results!


----------



## [vogue]

Sisley's lip balm is great for that. As well as Skinceuticals Antioxidant Lip repair


----------



## lizavet8

Yes, but it's hard to find...I'm always stalking it...B & B works Bigelow "My favorite Lip Balm" in the pot-no fancy ingredients, but really works to soften and smooth.  They seem to be discontinuing it.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I find that using a gentle exfoliant on my lips makes them look and feel considerably better. 

As for lip balms, I have a whole arsenal. 

Someone posted this question on another women's board I read and the overwhelming favorite was Dr. Hauschka's Lip Balm available at Beauty.com and at Whole Foods. I haven't tried it because I can't find it at any stores near my house. It runs $13-$15 a tube. 

Another crowd favorite is Burt's Bees Beeswax Lip Balm. I use this sometimes and like it. But it contains peppermint which is known to be drying. When my lips are windburned the peppermint tingles just a little too much for comfort. They sell sticks with lip gloss colors but the colors are kind of weird, at least on me. 

At night I slather on my lips Eucerin's Healing Ointment but I think that's comparable to slathering Vaseline on your lips. But it keeps my lips from drying out while I sleep and *that* makes a difference during the day.  

One of my favorite balms is Desert Essence Lip Rescue which is made with beeswax and shea butter and is light and buttery. A tube was only $2 at the health food store. 

Another favorite is Avalon's Un-Petroleum with SPF 18. It's made with beeswax, lanolin, olive oil, and Vitamin E. Also $2 at the health food store. This is nice and glossy like lip gloss. 

And then when my lips are really, really cracked, chapped and hurting I coat them with good old fashioned Chapstick. 

A pharmacist recommended I try a brand--the name of which escapes me--that is sold in a little blue pot that's very Carmex-like. It contains menthol. That was pretty icky. It felt medicinal, waxy and was very uncomfortable. I've since seen it at the checkouts of many pharmacies. I recommend you avoid this.


----------



## PlushKitty

yeah, please tell us about some products
I've tried a whole bunch ranging from drugstore to ridiculously expensive FOR A LIP BALM....regrets....and if I dont have it with me 24/7 to apply it at the hint of drying lips, i have nasty chapped lips for the whole day! ewww


----------



## claireZk

Labello, the medicated kind in the squeeze tube with the blue-green cap! My lips were painfully chapped a few hours ago so I put it on and now they're fine.  I also like Blistex Lip Medex and plain old Chapstick with the blue label.  I've tried some really high end lip balms and I find most of them to be irritating on chapped lips.  I think a lot of them are kind of gimmicky


----------



## Titty

I've been wanting to know about the more expensive lip balms since I'm too scared to "regret" buying them.

I heard this was really good and had a nice fragrance?






...what about 




the Rosebud Salve I keep hearing about in magazines and such?  Celebrities use it?  Everytime I see the tester for it, it looks like it can get EXTREMELY MESSY?





Jack Black lip balm?

Any other brands? (Carol's Daughter, L'Occitane, etc.)


The only ones I can recommend (maybe) are the ones at Bath and Body Works.


----------



## alely

Rosebud Salve really did nothing for me. I swear by carmax! I've had really chapped lips for the last few day and went out to go buy some this afternoon and now just a few hours later my lips are almost completely soft  Plus carmax is really easy yo find and really inexpensive


----------



## MauiMamma

It's VERY basis but works wonders: Blistex DCT


----------



## Maryanne007

i agree I love carmex (the lip blam in chapstick form I think is better than the one that comes in the pot, cause it has different flavors like cherry and strawberry which smell better).  I also loved dr. haushka's and that is probably my favorite but comparing $14 to $1.50 (carmex) makes me think carmex is definitely good enough.  I've tried rosebud salve and HATE it, it IS messy, and i feel like it gets all over my lips and face (not kissable at all).


----------



## exotikittenx

Thanks, everyone!  I will have to check some of these out!


----------



## jc2239

i didn't like the rosebud salve either.  someone gave me one years ago and i tried it and it did virtually nothing for me-if anything, once it wore away my lips felt dryer than before.  i recently decided to try it again, and still don't like it.  thankfully i don't really have dry lips but i'm still on the look-out for an amazing lip balm as well.  while i'm still looking, i just use the kiehl's stuff that comes in a tube.

i had the opportunity to try this out last winter and although i only tried it twice, i thought it was amazing.




but it's $125 for a teeny little tub, and that's too much money to be slathering on my lips.

also, i've heard great things about the trish mcevoy stick-i had to return mine because it tasted disgusting (IMO) but apparently it works well.


----------



## stacmck

Maryanne007 said:


> i agree I love carmex (the lip blam in chapstick form I think is better than the one that comes in the pot, cause it has different flavors like cherry and strawberry which smell better).  I also loved dr. haushka's and that is probably my favorite but comparing $14 to $1.50 (carmex) makes me think carmex is definitely good enough.  I've tried rosebud salve and HATE it, it IS messy, and i feel like it gets all over my lips and face (not kissable at all).



I LOVE Carmex! Works great!


----------



## iheartvuitton

I'm searching for the perfect lip balm too.  I'm beginning to think they're _supposed_ to get dry so u reapply.  Bleh.


----------



## ally24k

i always have a couple of tubes of fresh sugar lip treatment lying around.


----------



## ahs483

it seems like carmex is a big favorite..i finally got around to buying some and i really dont see what all the hype is about! I hated the taste of it and i felt like all it did was coat my lips with a gooey substance....deftinintly not for me!


----------



## sonya

I like Rosebud Salve, Khiel's #1, and C.O. Biglow Favorite Lip Balm (not the minty ones)


----------



## Couture_Girl

gahh! L'Occitane  Lip Balm with Shea butter!

Love itt!


----------



## Titty

Couture_Girl said:


> gahh! L'Occitane  Lip Balm with Shea butter!
> 
> Love itt!




Thanks!  That's one I was wondering about!


----------



## MzSHERRY

Best balm I have EVER tried. I apply it before bed and as often as I need it during the day, which isn't often since it works SO WELL. I will never use any other


----------



## chipmunk-pnw

Been using it everyday for years! Repairs chapped lips in under 10 seconds, and is refreshing. I wear it under my Chanel lipsticks.


----------



## _bella_

My favorites are Carmex, Kiehls, and juicy tubes by the truckload. Every bag, coat pocket, drawer and car storage space has some kind of lip balm in it.:kiss:


----------



## hfxshopgirl

another vote for carmex!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

I love Burt's Bees, especially the lipstick...Guava is my favorite color.


----------



## lv lover steph

i didn't like any of these (below) but i am super picky with amazingly dry lips.  i love carmax but my lips become addicted to it.  medicated blistex works well too... as does trish mcevoy's lip stuff (i have no idea what it is called) but it comes in a tubey-like thing.  (i will check - brb!)



Titty said:


> I've been wanting to know about the more expensive lip balms since I'm too scared to "regret" buying them.
> 
> I heard this was really good and had a nice fragrance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...what about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Rosebud Salve I keep hearing about in magazines and such? Celebrities use it? Everytime I see the tester for it, it looks like it can get EXTREMELY MESSY?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jack Black lip balm?
> 
> Any other brands? (Carol's Daughter, L'Occitane, etc.)
> 
> 
> The only ones I can recommend (maybe) are the ones at Bath and Body Works.


----------



## simseema17

aquaphor at night....

during the day, either cherry chapstick, co bigelow or vaseline (the teeny tiny pots you can easily carry)

just recently bought fresh sugar lip scrub...not too excited with it


is there anything good for exfoliating your lips?


----------



## wordbox

Mary Kay makes a "Satin Lips" that comes with an exfoliating mask thing.

I like Softlips (french vanilla) and My Lip Stuff (tons of flavors). Today I opened a pot of Savannah Bee Company natural beeswax lip balm, and I really like it so far. I wish somewhere around here sold Rosebud Salve, because I'm dying to try it but it's so expensive to order online w/shipping.

Here's a cool blog to check out:
http://chaptastic.blogspot.com/

Also, if you look on the left side, you can click to "view by rating," so you can see how they rated different lip balms.


----------



## yvalenz

Carmex, Blistex in the pot (someone mentioned it also) and Aveno lip balm - they have a medicated and regular. Both are great and not "greasy".


----------



## _bella_

The salicylic acid in Carmex acts as an exfoliant.


----------



## TheWinglessBird

*Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm* definetly works wonders. This is a must have!

Also

*Clinique's "All About Lips" Lip Treatment* gives you noticeably wrinkle free,
smooth, velvety textured skin within seconds. You will definetly get results.

http://www.clinique.co.uk/templates....tmpl?CATEGORY_ID=CAT1038&PRODUCT_ID=PROD1006

I know they don't sound fancy or anything, but if you want fast & effective...


----------



## Selena

I get REALLY bad chapped lips.  Nothing works for me. The only thing that does work is if I sleep in DESITIN ORIGINAL formula overnight.  Its not pretty but its amazing.  It heals and softens.  During the day I use lipstick or Cliniques SUPERBALM is really really good.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Good old Vaseline works best for me - I apply it at night before going to bed and my lips are so soft in the morning.


----------



## stylized

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Good old Vaseline works best for me - I apply it at night before going to bed and my lips are so soft in the morning.



Ditto.  Sometimes the least expensive option is the most overlooked.


----------



## Tammy518

Good God, Selena, your new avatar is gruesome.


----------



## exotikittenx

Tammy518 said:


> Good God, Selena, your new avatar is gruesome.





What on earth is it???  


Thanks for the suggestions, btw lol.  Yeah, the less expensive, the better, but I definitely want it to work well.  Some of them can turn out to be more drying in the long run.


----------



## stacmck

_bella_ said:


> My favorites are Carmex, Kiehls, and juicy tubes by the truckload. Every bag, coat pocket, drawer and car storage space has some kind of lip balm in it.:kiss:



This is how I am...some form of lip balm everywhere!


----------



## xikry5talix

lizavet8 said:


> Yes, but it's hard to find...I'm always stalking it...B & B works Bigelow "My favorite Lip Balm" in the pot-no fancy ingredients, but really works to soften and smooth. They seem to be discontinuing it.


 
Are they really discontinuing it?! I gotta stock up then! I LOVE this lip balm!


----------



## decocritter

If chapped, Burt's Bees Honey (no peppermint), Aveeno (with no suncreens)

NEUTROGENA Lip Sticks are creamy and good colors.

It seems like those with mint and sunscreens irritate me around the mouth area. No carmex, actually worsens condition.

Rosebud Ok, Juicy Tubes OK but sticky, not for chapped lips.

I also got one that is mostly shea butter from whole foods that I like, Karite? Melts easy.

Bigelow Pretty good,  

Aquafina lip tubes, good.


----------



## TulsaMINI

I like this stuff:






_Sally Hensen Healing Butter for Lips
Drench lips in nourishing moisture with 100% pure fruit butters including Shea, Mango, Cocoa and Murumuru.
_http://www.sallyhansen.com/product.cfm?product=11


----------



## madamefifi

I was going to highly recommend a honey-shea butter combo from B&Bworks but it looks like it's been discontinued, darn it. Now I will be searching for a new lip balm! I have a tube of the Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment but it's just average IMO.


----------



## [coco]

Selena I am scared of you pic..... he is frightening!! I can just imagin the noise that thing would make... ehhh eehhhhh ehhhhh


----------



## msbuttercup

decocritter said:


> If chapped, Burt's Bees Honey (no peppermint), Aveeno (with no suncreens)
> 
> NEUTROGENA Lip Sticks are creamy and good colors.
> 
> * It seems like those with mint and sunscreens irritate me around the mouth area. No carmex, actually worsens condition.*
> 
> Rosebud Ok, Juicy Tubes OK but sticky, not for chapped lips.
> 
> I also got one that is mostly shea butter from whole foods that I like, Karite? Melts easy.
> 
> Bigelow Pretty good,
> 
> Aquafina lip tubes, good.



Yeah, I don't like Carmex or the minty CO Bigelow lip glosses either.
Rosebud salve didn't do anything for me.
My absolute fave is Lansinoh. It's purified lanolin that's used for lactating women for sore nipples but I use it on my heels, elbows, cuticles and lips. It works so well! And I like the fact that it's even safe for babies to ingest. LOVE it!


----------



## Fearnotsomuch

Bare Escentuals Buzz Latte lip balm

Of course, not a a good choice if you hate the smell of coffee.  Otherwise, it is very moisturizing and I don't feel like I need to apply it every 3 seconds.

You get a huge tube for $8, but mine is almost gone!


----------



## itsnicole

I like the one from Kiehl's.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

MzSHERRY said:


> Best balm I have EVER tried. I apply it before bed and as often as I need it during the day, which isn't often since it works SO WELL. I will never use any other




I agree 100%!!! the best lip balm there is!


----------



## DenimShopaholic

Carmex rules!!

I also like the double sided stuff that Tarte makes..it's an exfoliant on one side, and a softener on the other.

I just bought Laura Mercier's Lip Silk. I kinda like it, but it's expensive, and it is really hard to get the product to come out of the tube....


----------



## perlefine

I bought this one, and I like it

Bourjois night lip balm


----------



## Glamfoxx

I have tried every lip balm on the market and I always go back to Carmex, that stuff works great.


----------



## balihai88

Is it true that you can get addicted to Carmex or is that urban myth? 

I don't like sticking my finger in a pot so Rosebud and all the others that you can't apply directly to your lips from the container are out for me.

Interesting how some products get such mixed reviews!


----------



## LoracNJ

I've used literally almost every lip balm on the market and the only 2 that ever work for me are the cheapest. The 1.99 Softlips (I get it in Raspberry) and Blistex Lip Infusion.


----------



## TulsaMINI

balihai88 said:


> Is it true that you can get addicted to Carmex or is that urban myth? !



Well if you do become addicted, there is help available.


----------



## Jadore

Blistex or  Aquaphor http://www.eucerinus.com/products/hb_aho.html


----------



## ms.coco

i heart lip balm. after much research my current faves are:

-john masters organics lip calm (i get mine at whole foods, about $5 and i buy in bulk)
-dr. hauschka (tube is handy and pot is more moisturizing)

for a plumping gloss (that's not so tingly and uncomfortable that you cant wear it much) i'm really enjoying the bare minerals 'buxom' line of gloss. plumping and pretty without stinging or too drying. although i do appy my john masters first.


----------



## sunny82

The Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream is wonderful. You can put it on chapped dry hands, lips, anywhere!! I love it especially on long plane rides because I feel so dehydrated and pruney...

They also have the 8 hour cream lip protectant which is great!!~ 
*2007 Allure Editors' Choice Best of Beauty Award  Best Lip Balm

*Elizabeth Arden's renowned Eight Hour Cream in a super-protective, portable stick for lips. Enriched with emollients, protective sunscreen and vitamin E.

Treat your lips to Eight Hour Care. 

Moisturizes, softens and smooths lips.
Provides antioxidant protection with vitamin E.
SPF 15 shields against UV exposure.


----------



## luvellabache

Anyone use Bodyshop Vitamin E lipcare in a pink tube like me?
I found that it works wonder for me as it is not too oily compare to vaseline. I just can't be bothered to spend much on lipbalm as I only use it at night (lipgloss for daytime).
I sometimes even just swipe Cetaphyl moisturizer all over my face including lips at night when I am lazy.
Lips are just another skin on your face, aren't they?


----------



## SweetPurple

carmex and aveeno lip balm. you can find at any drug stores or grocery stores.


----------



## SunnyFreckles

Lip Apeel from Beauticontrol...it has an exfoliator, then a lip balm. I LOVE this stuff!!!

Website describes it as:

Lip Apeel® is a combination exfoliator and lip moisturizer. It provides unique therapy that helps minimize the appearance of unwanted vertical lines and laugh lines around the lips and keep lips moisturized.


----------



## Glamfoxx

balihai88 said:


> Is it true that you can get addicted to Carmex or is that urban myth?
> 
> I don't like sticking my finger in a pot so Rosebud and all the others that you can't apply directly to your lips from the container are out for me.
> 
> Interesting how some products get such mixed reviews!


 
No, you can't get addicted to Carmex.  It also comes in squeeze tubes (like the Vaseline lip stuff) and stick form (like Chapstick).


----------



## Divyaangana

I swear by Chicken Poop. (And no it doesn't have any actual poop in it.) I compare it to Burt's Bees but without the peppermint oil in it. I'm obsessed with the stuff. Can't get enough. And plus it's 100% vegan too.


----------



## Fishfood

I have a whole arsenal - they're everywhere. And they all have different purposes!

*Moisturizing* (night): I gently rub the non-soap cleanser on a pad I use to take off my make up over my lips gently to exfoliate. Then blue pot *Blistex *with a Q-tip. Then bed.
*Moisturizing* (day): After morning refresher, I put *Blistex* on again. 

*During the day*: I use *Bobbi Brown* lipgloss and *Neutrogena Honey* lipgloss (my fav of all of them). I have tubes everywhere! Dh says I'm obsessed. But he also says I have pretty lips 

*During the weekends*: I wear *Sugar Lip Balm* for really soft, sweet, and kissable lips. DH will rear back if I go to kiss him with a really goey pout (I probably would too!) so I just keep them conditioned around him.  

*During work/ evenings out/ special events*: I wear *Bobbi Brown lipstick* with lipgloss on top. *Juicy tubes* are really gorgeous, but sticky.

It's a lot of lipglosses and treatments, but if my lips get dry, I bite on them without thinking and I HATE that. So, I have gloss everywhere!!


----------



## Nat

Selena said:


> I get REALLY bad chapped lips. Nothing works for me. The only thing that does work is if I sleep in DESITIN ORIGINAL formula overnight. Its not pretty but its amazing. It heals and softens. During the day I use lipstick or Cliniques SUPERBALM is really really good.


 
Me too  Before I go to sleep I use Lancome Nutrix on my lips, which works for me. During the day I use Labello, but I might give the Clinique Superbalm a try, I've heard good things about that.


----------



## Nat

sunny82 said:


> The Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream is wonderful. You can put it on chapped dry hands, lips, anywhere!! I love it especially on long plane rides because I feel so dehydrated and pruney...
> 
> They also have the 8 hour cream lip protectant which is great!!~
> *2007 Allure Editors' Choice Best of Beauty Award  Best Lip Balm*
> 
> Elizabeth Arden's renowned Eight Hour Cream in a super-protective, portable stick for lips. Enriched with emollients, protective sunscreen and vitamin E.
> 
> Treat your lips to Eight Hour Care.
> 
> Moisturizes, softens and smooths lips.
> Provides antioxidant protection with vitamin E.
> SPF 15 shields against UV exposure.


 
I've tried this, but I so don't like the smell of the Eight Hour cream


----------



## meightry

I love the Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream lip treatment. It's amazing.


----------



## melopuff

I use Chanel Hydrating Lip Treatment - and it is fantastic!


----------



## jcriley5

H20 lip mender- can't live without it!


----------



## amanda

I think the philosophy lip glosses are awesome - leave my lips feeling really moisturized.


----------



## Purses

Rosebud Salve is my absolute favourite, but I don't like to carry it with me, in my purse.  I don't like the idea that dipping my dirty finger in there to apply it and I can't find a washroom to wash my hands.

Last week, I purchased Chanel Hydratding Lip Treatment to keep in my coat and it is perfect and so different from my favourite Rosebud Salve.  Chanel's is matt, and I don't understand how it works but it keeps my lips smooth.


----------



## mayrain1

I really love benetint lipbalm in the tub.  It has a way of settling into your lips, giving them a conditioned, saturated feel and a healthy tint.


----------



## maedchen

I use SkinCeuticals Primacy HydraBalm before I go to bed, then during the day I use Smashbox's lip balm.  Nice shine, but not sticky!


----------



## agreenst

Burt's Bees Honey Lip Balm! Keeps lips so soft and tastes pretty good. It's also nice to know that I'm not putting petroleum products on my lips


----------



## vanessa225

This stuff!  Perfumeria Gal Madrid lip vaseline.  I slather the stuff on at night, and my lips never get dry or chapped.  I have 3 pots of it, I'm so addicted!


----------



## NoSnowHere

I love Chap Stick Naturals lip butter.


----------



## Star15Rin

Best and very cheap product ever- Aquaphor. No kidding, my friend and I swear by it. It heals chapped lips, has a nice shine, even plumps a little because it provides so much moisture. It also reduces the appearance of any lines. Plus, it is not sticky and you can get cute travel size Aquaphor for about $1.


----------



## Biondina1003

Its not a lip balm, but works better. Its Lush's Lemon Slip. It does wonders!


----------



## charismaticxoxo

For me, I swear by Kiehl's #1 Lip Balm. I love the stuff!


----------



## laundry

Would you all laugh if I said I use Vaseline? I got into the habit when I was still playing trumpet in Calgary -- one February of that and you're lucky to still _have_ lips.


----------



## Megs

I am a huge lip balm addict. I use Fresh Sugar, and I like it. I got something from my Spa recently but I forgot it on my trip and don't know the name. The problem is sometimes my lips get REALLY dry (like cold weather) and nothing seems to work. 

I would be willing to try something very nice, but who knows if it would be worth it. Thanks for all of the great suggestions here!


----------



## missaznpirate

my friends swear by either chapstick or burt's bees.
but i use 2 different ones. my favorite is lipsmackers dr. pepper, and because i wear it all the time my lips don't chap, and it also offers a red tint.
neutrogena berry smooth balm is very good for exfoliating if your lips are really chapped.


----------



## priiin

I am obsessed with burt's bees lip balm. Carmex is good but I hate the feeling after a few hours. It just leaves your lips sticky. Yuck.


----------



## cammy1

I suffer from very dry lips and have tried every lip balm I can get my hands on- and vasaline is the only thing that really gives me 100% excellent results


----------



## c'est la mode

any one used la mer lip balm featured in this month's lucky mag?


----------



## soulfly

carmex works great when my lips are super dry, except for when i lick them. tastes disguisting.. 

but on a regular basis, i use blistex berry lip balm


----------



## MissTiss

Love Burt's Bees. That stuff works wonders and I love the tingly feeling right after I put it on. 

Just picked up Rosebud Salve and so far I like it. I use it at work, reapply onces or twice and my lips feel good.  No more peeling and bleeding -- that's how bad it got. 

I also use Carmex at night, but it really does taste terrible, so I am phazing it out.


----------



## baggingit

Mary Kay's Satin Lips lip balm was given to me as a gift. I love it!!!! I was also given the lip mask, but I just can't seem to make myself do a lip mask. Who has time for that?

I just use a microfiber cloth to exfoliate and use that lip balm. It works wonders for me.


----------



## baggingit

laundry said:


> Would you all laugh if I said I use Vaseline? I got into the habit when I was still playing trumpet in Calgary -- one February of that and you're lucky to still _have_ lips.


 

I was at Walgreens the other day and saw vaseline that was citrus scented. Hmmm. I used to use vaseline. I don't know why I quit.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

laundry said:


> Would you all laugh if I said I use Vaseline?


 
Thats what I use

MAC has good lipbalms too, 

http://www.maccosmetics.com/templat...ATEGORY_ID=CATEGORY18543&PRODUCT_ID=PROD11621


----------



## claireZk

laundry said:


> Would you all laugh if I said I use Vaseline? I got into the habit when I was still playing trumpet in Calgary -- one February of that and you're lucky to still _have_ lips.



^ A lot of popular lip balms like Rosebud Salve and Philosophy Kiss Me are petroleum based (just like Vaseline).  I use Vaseline as a barrier cream for spray tanning, an eye makeup remover and I use shea butter petroleum cream as a moisturizer. But I can't stand the taste, so I never use it as a lip balm! 

Pure shea butter works great on lips.  It's very thick and pasty so I just it on before bed and when I wake up my lips feel super soft!


----------



## cola262

A lot of lip balm work for me, as long as it has no SPF (it irritates my lips). However, I usually apply every 30 minutes, and for carmex I apply like every 10 minutes. Lately I've been using Alba lip balm and it's lasting a lot longer than the others. I've tried sooo many, including chapstick (have to apply very often and if I use the same flavor for a while, my lips get irritated), blistex (dont' remember), Dr. hauschka (doesn't glide well, too sticky, doesn't last too long), burts bees (doesn't last too long, doesn't glide as smoothly, 100% shea butter (a bit dry and doesn't spread too smoothly), vaseline (have to reapply too often), etc etc etc...For carmex, if I don't apply super often my lips feel like burning after a bit)There's something wrong with every one of them, sigh........
the Alba one is currently the best for me, though after a while my lips feel dry but if I touch my lips with my finger it still feels oily. Maybe the dry feeling is psychological...


----------



## to_the_nines

ms.coco said:


> i heart lip balm. after much research my current faves are:
> 
> -john masters organics lip calm (i get mine at whole foods, about $5 and i buy in bulk)
> -dr. hauschka (tube is handy and pot is more moisturizing)
> 
> for a plumping gloss (that's not so tingly and uncomfortable that you cant wear it much) i'm really enjoying the bare minerals 'buxom' line of gloss. plumping and pretty without stinging or too drying. although i do appy my john masters first.


i second the john masters organic lip calm.  it doesn't have any petroleum or menthol.  the ingredients are wonderful and doesn't feel waxy or leave a buildup of product on the lips.


----------



## bibilove

Rosebud Salve is not good..

with spf i would say..biotherm

for moisture, i would say..caudalie

for age..i would say..valmont, and la colline


----------



## miss gucci

laundry ;
i'm using vaseline is well
when i have ver dry lips specially in winter i'm glad i have it.always with me 
and normal day....just lipgloss...


----------



## elizabeth01

Smashbox makes a really good lip exfoliator called "Emulsion Lip Exfoliant."  It's $18 for the little tube, but well worth the money!


----------



## exotikittenx

Where is Dr. Hauschka available?  I have never seen it before.


----------



## c'est la mode

exotikittenx said:


> Where is Dr. Hauschka available? I have never seen it before.


 
Sephora!


----------



## liumeng1995

scent, working, shine stickyness glitter shade brand etc.
whts the best out ther


----------



## to_the_nines

i  cargo purse gloss!  it's not sticky, almost watery.  there isn't any sent to it, they're rather sheer, so you don't have to be afraid of the super bright colors.  they're super sparkly w/o feeling any chunks in it.  my fav. lip balm right now it either alba lip balm in coconut or the origins organics balm ($16!ush.  however, the origins balm isn't for everyone.  it's rather hard and you have to let it melt on your lips.  the alba is great for anyone, very smooth and glossy.


----------



## elision

I use Philosophy's Kiss Me. Been using it for a month now and its great !


----------



## teesa2you

for balms I like the burts bee's and another honey type of colored balm from bath and body works. I also can't live without the Bigelow mentha lipshine! I love the taste and the sheer colors are so pretty, and just enough shine! Sometimes they are on sale at bath and body works. And for just long wearing color gloss, I love MAC lip glass.


----------



## urbngirl

lip balm: I keep a variety of products and I like Malin+Goetz or Rosebud Salve.

lip gloss: My favorite comes from Nars and I own a ton from a Variety of brands. I like that it's not sticky and there are great color options.


----------



## maggie7

I like Mac's Lip Condtioner, melts on  the  lips ,,

My absolute favourite lip gloss is the clear one from Revlon, I love Chanel's as well, feels really good, but think the Revlon one is better...


----------



## mylilsnowy

I like VS lip gloss.


----------



## couture girl 06

Aquaphor!  I love it. If I need to use SPF I use Kiehl's.


----------



## daphodill84

My favourite is discontinued... Pout Plump gloss.  I don't really feel like it does any plumping, but the taste is fantastic, smells kind of like minty chocolate.  It really smooths out your lips and leaves a nice addicting tingly feeling.  And I love that it's not sticky, just smooth.  You can still find it hanging around, I alway buy them in bulk when I see them anywhere!


----------



## lv-lover

My favorite lip balm is Burt's Bees, and there's this one from Benefit I really like too. My favorite lip gloss are lancome Juicy tubes.


----------



## missjenny2679

Believe it or not Goldie (I buy mine at Bath and Body Works) makes the BEST lip gloss....they are so cute, and smell like yummy butter cream frosting.

lip blam-Fresh Sugar (just bought a new tube tonight!!)


----------



## angelah

Best lip balm is Mylipstuff (buy online only) sorry haven't gone through all their 400+ flavors to recommend you the best flavor. Second best is Burts Bees regular.

Best lip gloss is Tarte-Borba's Apple-A-Day. Love the color, texture, scent, and the slight shimmer.


----------



## rowie1985

Lucas Paw Paw ointment when my lips are really dry this absolutely rocks!!

Lip Glosses: Chanel or Juicy Tubes I absolutely love!!


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I love Clinique glosses and Nars


----------



## candace117

Chanel, their glossimers condition my lips, I don't need a balm. Just the gloss, wahoo! I have tried 20398409328403820438 types of gloss, and theirs is the best for me.


----------



## elle tee

I wear tinted lip balm a lot, and my favorites are Kiehl's or Juice Beauty (these are all-natural and smell great- you can find them at Sephora).  For plain lip balm, I like  Mint Rosebud Salve.


----------



## shoe gal

fresh's sugar balm is my personal favorite though at $20 a pop it is pretty pricy considering how often i go through a tube!


----------



## jellybebe

I am SOOOOOOOO picky when it comes to lip glosses/balms. I always find myself getting irritated with any coloured lip gloss by the end of the day. I always wear Kiehl's lip balm no. 1 under anything, then I wear whatever on top. Right now I like Chanel Glossimers because they are not sticky and don't seem to get as irritating. There's a bright-pink shade of Scott Barnes I would also like to try. I also like scented stuff. IMO BeneFit's Her Glossiness smell the best and aren't sticky. I also don't mind Victoria Secret's stuff, though it is kinda borderline sticky. Now I feel like going out to buy more makeup although I have waaaaaay too much already, I need tools more than anything.


----------



## chem

carmex


----------



## sunnypoo

balms: rosebud salve, carmex, l'occitane shea butter

glosses: lancome juicy tubes, mac lipglass


----------



## bbbochap

i like NIVEA lip balm - cheap & does the essential job of moisturising my lips.


----------



## fashingrl

Burt's Bees is my favorite lip balm, and for glosses...MAC, Bobbi Brown and Chanel


----------



## perlefine

I like Juicy Tubes and Labello Care and Gloss


----------



## Kilala

Labello & Nivea (same parent company) I like their regular unsented/unflavored balm and the clear gloss and care.

You know how some folks collect stuff from different places they have traveled? Well, I collect lip balms from all of over the world. When I travel outside the US, I'm on a lip balm hunt...it's cheap, useful and fun. The only downside is if I end up loving a specific brand, I often times have to pay through the nose to buy it online or wait util my next visit. So far, I like European lip balms for their smooth texture and moisture content. I LOVE the Shiseido drug store line from Japan. The department store line is great too.


----------



## luckycharms

i adore MAC lip glosses and also Bodyshop's esp. Berry if i dont want to wear lipsticks.


----------



## bridurkin

rosebud salve...or the mint one.


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Balms:Rosebud salve, C.O. Bigelow-Mentha Cinnamint Lip Shine (Bath & Body Works)

Glosses: COACH Lipglosses (b/c there are not sold in Canada), VS Beauty Rush, Covergirl Lipglosses, DuWop LipVenom & Bobbi Brown Lipglosses.


----------



## amiekbs8

I love Rosebud Salve and as far as glosses, MAC and Nars win for me


----------



## beautyinside

I am so picky when it comes to lip balm. While fragrances are sometimes nice, I find that some give me a headache or strangely give me a bad taste in the back of my mouth, which is annoying. So I generally like my lip balms to be fragrance-free. Also, I don't like super-thick balms that feel like you put a thick coat of wax on your lips. And SPF is a bonus.

I don't think many people know about this product, but after trying hundreds of different brands, I have finally found one that goes on smoothly, applies thinly, lasts a very long time, isn't sticky and does everything they say it will:

*Shaklee Lip Protection Stick SPF 15*
(http://www.shaklee.ca/details.shaklee?id=223)​
As for lip glosses, I'm pretty easy to please as long as there isn't a super-strong scent, so I can't pick a single favourite.


----------



## lindabear

l'oreal hip jelly balm! i've never tried mac tendertones but i imagine that they would feel like these?? eh, i have no clue, but these are great, they smell very nice like strawberry kiwi fruitiishss, they do come in pots so u have to use ur fingers or a brush, they feel very cushionny are moisturizing and glossy. I got them at long drugs b1g1f, 2 for $9.


----------



## missisa07

Lip Balm: 
just about any lip balm from etsy.com is fabulous.  I put on lip balm at night and in the mornings.  Right now I'm using an orange vanilla (like an oramge dream bar/creamsicle) lip balm stick that I got for $3 for $5.00.  All of the lip balms (and just about everything on etsy.com) is homemade/handmade.  

As far as lip gloss, I use Chanel glossimer.  I always have girls I talk to ask me what kind of lip gloss I'm using as it really makes a nice shimmer in the light (without being GLITTERY).


----------



## LiLyBoO

i love burt's bees lip balm! it's the best!


----------



## foxyqt

i mostly use MAC and NARS lipglosses, as for lipbalms i love MAC Tendertones (yummy smell!) and Palmer's cocoa butter forumla moisturizing lipbalm!


----------



## sara999

MAC tinted lip conditioners!


----------



## yslalice

freeze 24/7.


----------



## kasmom

Lipbalm: Mac Tendertones
Lipgloss: Dior creme de gloss


----------



## Simone-xoxo

Lipbalms:  Clinique's "All about lips" and Fresh Sugar 
Glosses:  I love Chanel and LipFusion!


----------



## Lanier

Lip Balm: Dr. Hauschka's Lip Care Stick
Lip Gloss: Chanel Glossimers & YSL Golden Glosses


----------



## btobias

*i love my  lipgelee in moistly!! Not sticky!*


----------



## torreyb

balm:  Fresh Sugar & Philosophy Kiss Me

gloss:  Trish McEvoy


----------



## cpooh

I love Burt's Bee's Lip Balm!


----------



## Imaprincess07

I have been using MAC and Smashbox for years, but I think I'm going to try Nars


----------



## bubbleloba

I swear by Dr. Hauschka lip balms.  As for lip glosses, Chanel Glossimers and Armani lip glosses are great--wide range of pretty colors and they are not sticky on.


----------



## chelsssea

i love burts bees, rosebud, and i think my favorite is from good skin at kohls (cant remember the name). Oh, and Urban Decay XXX slick pots (don't think they make these anymore?). Not the tubes, but the pots. Soo smooth.

For gloss, I love lancome juicy tubes, l'oreal color juice, Beauty Rush from VS, mac lipglass, and even better than mac lipglass are mac lipgelees. I'm definitely forgetting though because I have almost 200 glosses..


----------



## gee

it's pricey, but i just got a shu uemura lip gloss lacquer in radical fuschia and love it. i have pigmented lips, and the color turns out lovely. i love the feel too - not too sticky!


----------



## flaweddesignn

As a chapstick I like nivea lipcare.  I have one from japan and i get a tingly lemon feeling whenever I apply it.


----------



## maggiesze1

My favorite lipgloss is Chantecaille in Glee. The texture is very smooth, not sticky and it is mositurizing too. Best of all it doesn't have a scent to it, which I love. But, it is a bit pricey, so I mostly get mine off ebay. 

I don't really use lipbalm, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Vienne

Dior Addict #877


----------



## Envymex67

balm: Bliss 

Gloss: Hard Candy Baby Doll. Had to stock up!


----------



## pinkgoldfish

Dn't laugh but I had chanel, I had juicy tubes and I had dior but this one is my favourite:

Labell care and shine and regular labello


----------



## viba424

Natural Ice in Cherry. Awesome.






http://www.drugstore.com/products/prod.asp?pid=15813&catid=36321


----------



## *suzi*

I am in love with Revlon Shiny Sheers Peachy Sheen. I forgot my favorite lip gloss last time I went on a business trip and had to find a substitute at the CVS. The Revlon Shiny Sheers are amazingly glossy with a hint of color and no sticky, goopy feeling. I think the peach just adds a gorgeous glow to the face. The other day one of the talk shows featured them as a top beauty pick too.


----------



## ima_ailurophile

Jack Black


----------



## truegem

Blistex Silk N Shine--- I love this stuff...this is the first lip balm where I have actually made sure I did not lose because it really works.  I used to use the Mary Kay Satin Lips.  That stuff was great.

Gloss- I am good with cheapy drugstore ones...the Silk N Shine does the trick for me.  Looooove that stuff.


----------



## godsavechanel

i really like chanel glosses, but they are pricey i don't wear lipgloss a lot though so i don't have to worry about going through them too fast!
i love MAC's lipgellees too! they feel like water on my lips, and aren't sticky at all!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Mac's Lip Condtioner


----------



## SpoiledRotten22

For a balm I just use regular old Chapstick or Burts Bees, and for gloss I'm a fan of MAC, Nars, and Chanel.


----------



## Kilala

flaweddesignn said:


> As a chapstick I like nivea lipcare.  I have one from japan and i get a tingly lemon feeling whenever I apply it.



I have this one too. I reminds me of Sprite or 7-Up. The white peach is not quite the same, IMHO. I like the Cassis flavor. (currant, i think) In Japan Labello sells a clear moisturizing formula with subtle sparkles. I forget what it's called, but the tube looks like a night time theme with stars.

Also, Dr. Hauschka's Lip Care Stick is amazing! No animal testing and it provides a smooth clear, non-sticky glossy look.


----------



## JudieH

I LOVE Palmer's Lip Butter- the Dark Chocolate and Cherry flavor.  Unfortunately, I have not been able to find it anymore.  Drugstore.com sells the peppermint one but not the cherry one 

I love trying new lip balms.  A few mentioned Rose Salve which I have.  I like the scent and the shine but I prefer lip balms that come in a stick, not the ones where you have to apply using your fingers.

After this thread, I really want to try Fresh Sugar (but $20- ouch!!) and Philosophy Kiss Me.

I also like Clinique Black Honey, it's more of a tinted lip balm.


----------



## kiss_p

I've been using Baby Balm from Vincent Longo.  They come like a lipstick in sheer colors.  They feel really good and right now they are 75% off at some bath and body works stores!


----------



## Expat

LABELLO!!!!!! It's the only one I'm not allergic to.

Where can I buy it??? I used to get it in the UK, then they stopped selling it  so I had my Finnish mate send a box load over.

Now running out... but I see from this thread I can find it here in Japan 
But where? I'm always looking, but haven't found the right store yet. Is it packaged the same (blue with white writing) or should I look for something else? 

I can't read or speak Japanese :shame:

TIA


----------



## BagLadie

A really, really good lip gloss from the drugstore is by Rimmel - and I think it's called Delicious.  It's not sticky, it's really wet and moisturizing and has a great hint of color.


----------



## wordbox

I love rose salves... you can buy the Smith's stuff, but Bath & Body Works sells one by C.O. Bigelow that is great, too (we don't have a place in my town that sells the Smith's ones).

Anyhow, I love this stuff! I can actually tell the difference if I use some of my other balms because my lips are more prone to dryness then. It gives them a nice, healthy looking shine, too.


----------



## Miyoshi637

I really love Rosebud Perfume Strawberry Lip Balm. I just started using about 3 weeks ago and it's the best things I've tried for my lips. They tend to get super dry when it gets colder, and I haven't had dry lips yet.


----------



## kasmom

The best lip glosses to me are Dior Creme the Gloss in creamy gold, honey delight and beige silk satin. If you like light/natural/nude/MLBB colors then they are perfect with a wonderful non sticky texture. As for lip balms, I love the Tendertones from MAC or Kiehl's #1.


----------



## Kilala

Expat said:


> LABELLO!!!!!! It's the only one I'm not allergic to.
> 
> Where can I buy it??? I used to get it in the UK, then they stopped selling it  so I had my Finnish mate send a box load over.
> 
> Now running out... but I see from this thread I can find it here in Japan
> But where? I'm always looking, but haven't found the right store yet. Is it packaged the same (blue with white writing) or should I look for something else?
> 
> I can't read or speak Japanese :shame:
> 
> TIA



I'll go find mine and see if I can post a pic for you.


----------



## Imaprincess07

Since the last time I posted in this thread I've tried Nars lipgloss and has become one of my favorites. So for lip balm it's Carmex, Softlips, and vaseline. For gloss MAC NARS and Smashbox.


----------



## Expat

Kilala said:


> I'll go find mine and see if I can post a pic for you.


 
You star, thank you


----------



## VanessaJean

I love VS Body Rush, SoftLips, Philosophy and Blistex Hydation or something... Can't remember the name.


----------



## keodi

lip balm: rosebud salve
lip gloss: MAC


----------



## frostedcouture

for colors and pretty sparkly things, mac makes great glosses   quite sticky but they don't bother me much.  i love C.O. Bigelow glosses and burt's bees.  love the minty feeling.


----------



## Pursegrrl

I can't live without Bonne Bell lip smacker...I've been using it nearly 30 years and nothing does it justice.  A (far behind) 2nd place is the MAC Tendertone balm which I have in Tread Gently - sheer and smells great - wonderful to throw in a pochette for the day with other goodies...


----------



## chris7891

La Mer lip balm, Stila Lip Glaze in Fig


----------



## npronald

Lip balm: vaseline lip ice in bubblegum and cocoa butter and labello
I recently discovered Yardley's roll o' gloss which makes my lips nice soft and glossy, Charlie and
Revlon glosses


----------



## Immi

I've tried loads but now I just use vaseline or a chapstick (convenient because I don't have to use my finger).  Vaseline keeps my lips looking healthy and it isn't sticky, or expensive...


----------



## Bitten

I use chapstick under everything - I can't stand the feel of any lipstick or gloss on my lips without chapstick first!

For glosses, I like Chanel best - really mild scent, non-sticky.  I also like Clinique (esp. Airkiss) but I preferred it when Clinique packaged their glosses in pots rather than tubes. I don't like the sponge applicator.  

I also love Nars lip lacquer - I mix Babydoll, Vagabond and Eres for a signature colour that is DIVINE!


----------



## yellow08

IMO, best balm is Burt's Bee and good ol' Chapstick!


----------



## kabaker

My favorite chapstick is Burts Bees with Pomegranate oil... its literally ADDICTING!


----------



## lazeny

I am currently using The Body Shop Tantalizing Lip Balm, it has a very nice fruity scent - w/c is dragon fruit.  As for lip gloss, my favorite so far is Shiseido the Makeup Lip gloss in Ruby Luster.


----------



## Bitten

^^^ OMG I forgot about Body Shop lip balms - the raspberry and strawberry ones used to smell so good I almost wanted to eat them!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

For me the best lipglosses are Chanel Glossimers. I have yet to chance upon a lip balm worth buying 2x. I am currently using YSL Baume D'ete tinted lip balm spf 10.


----------



## NoSnowHere

kabaker said:


> My favorite chapstick is Burts Bees with Pomegranate oil... its literally ADDICTING!


Ditto that!


----------



## _bebee

i love blistex lip balm !


----------



## purseprincess32

Lipbalm I like blistex, also this lip balm /gloss from a boutique in Montreal I got that's pomegrante mint which I love. And I can't buy it anywhere here. boo hoo  I like Chanel lip gloss, MAC, and Shu Uemura


----------



## Hi-ClassBaby

I have a benefit lip exfoliator set and it comes with a lip balm and its makes my lips soo soft for hours..I love it!


----------



## provcoll

I use Nuxe honey balm at night before going to sleep


----------



## Bitten

provcoll said:


> I use Nuxe honey balm at night before going to sleep



That sounds good! I don't think I can buy Nuxe in Australia...sad...

But I was out today and was thinking about this thread. Thought I should probably try something new other than chapstick and found a completely delicious lip balm/protectant by Mecca Cosmetica - Lip De Lucious SPF25 Lip Protectant. It's soooo smooth and feels fantastic on. This may be my new favourite product!


----------



## joodi

Dior lipglosses are my best...


----------



## bubbleloba

I'm loving my Paul&Joe lip gloss in 003.  It's not sticky and the color stays put for a good amount of time.


----------



## Mommyx2

NoSnowHere said:


> Ditto that!



I third that!  My lips got dry & flaky during my beach vacation and my usual fave, Rosebud salve, wasn't fixing the problem.  I bought Burts Bees lip balm with pomegranate oil and after one use my lips were smooth and flake free!  I love this stuff!  I'm actually wearing it right now.


----------



## Mommyx2

Hi-ClassBaby said:


> I have a benefit lip exfoliator set and it comes with a lip balm and its makes my lips soo soft for hours..I love it!



I have this too!  It's called Lipscription.  This stuff works great, but I don't use it as often as I should.  I keep it in my train case so I tend to forget about it.


----------



## db89

i use burt's bee and from time to time use carmex...


----------



## Love Of My Life

I also have tried the benefit lip exfoliator and like many of benefit products they

    work great


----------



## jellybebe

Right now I'm loving the C.O. Bigelow lip baums - both mentholated and not.


----------



## Wanted

I am loving Sephora Professionnel Lip Balm. I got it as a freebie over a year ago and I just started using it - it's terrific! Nice and tingly and very moisturizing. I can't tell if they discontinued this or if it's now available in different packaging, but I hope I can find it again.


----------



## Joana

*Chanel Glossimer*
108 Constellation
25 Volage


----------



## Loquita

I am a big fan of MAC lipglass (my #1) & NARS lipgloss...as for balms, I really like Korres lip butters, Weleda lip balm, and Avene cold cream lip balm.


----------



## tenshix

I've been a Burt's Bees user for years and years now. I'm probably an addict; if I don't have lip balm on my lips I feel like they're going to fall off. I like the peppermint one because they give the tingly cool feeling on your lips and they do last long!


----------



## Fashionista_

Burts Bees honey


----------



## yeliab

I like organic natural lip balms.  I usually get my lip balms from  www.etsy.com 

It's a website where fantastic talented people sell their handmade products.  I usually put lip balm in the search engine and peruse who has "organic" and specific ingredients in their lip balms.  Fantastic products!!


----------



## Mette

Ole Henriksen Fresh Lips

My must have product!


----------



## Lola

Lip gloss: 

MAC Dazzleglass Creme - Soft Dazzle and My Favorite Pink
Too Faced Girls Dig Pearls in Pink Bling--This really shows the reflect particles very well on the lip

Lip Balm: 
Rosebud Salve--it is perfect.  The smell is feminine.  Just perfect.


----------



## MakeupDIY

Can anyone suggest a REALLY good lip balm? I have really dry lips and I need to find a really good lip balm. I used to use Burts Bees Lip Balm but it just doesnt moisterize my lips enough. 

I don't mind how much it costs as long as it is really good!  

Thankyou


----------



## *Jem*

I like fresh lip treatment and nivea a kiss of moisture. I have also heard the by Terry rose balm is really nice as well as La Mer


----------



## MACsarah

Kiehl makes a excellent lip balm.


----------



## HOTasFCUK

I really like Blistex medicated in the pot but they make it in a stick form as well. I have pretty dry lips and i find it works wonders for something so basic and you can find it anywhere. A lot of people swear by that Rosebud Salve you can buy at Sephora but i haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Livia1

Fresh Sugar (Rosé) Lip Treatment is the best


----------



## exotikittenx

I'm all about fancy lip balms, but why not just try Vaseline if your lips are really dry?  Rosebud Salve is also nice.  They work and they are cheap.


----------



## clk55girl

I use Chapstick overnight lip treatment at night and chapstick medicated lip balm during the day as a base under my gloss or lipstick.  Both work wonders.


----------



## MACsarah

exotikittenx said:


> I'm all about fancy lip balms, but why not just try Vaseline if your lips are really dry?  Rosebud Salve is also nice.  They work and they are cheap.



Someone told me Rosebud was basically Vasaline/petroleum jelly with fancy packaging and color..


----------



## regretless

i use anatomicals - stop cracking up, vaseline and nivea lipbalms  i use to  use softlips.. but i hate the taste...


----------



## Loquita

I really like Weleda Everon lip balm and Avene Cold Cream balm the best.  My other fave is Chanel Hydramax + Active Nutrition Lip Care...it is expensive ($45), but amazing.  It is not a stick, though, in case that's important to you.  I asked for a few samples a while ago from the Chanel counter and discovered that a little bit goes a very long way.  You might want to try this route before committing to that product.


----------



## wordbox

Definitely rose salve. I noticed a huge (negative) difference when I stopped using it for a little while.

I use the stuff they sell at Bath & Body Works made by C.O. Bigelow, since that's the only store in my town that I've seen sell anything like that, but Smith's salve is also supposed to be really good (and can be purchased online or at Sephora). I haven't tried it but would like to, just to see how it compares to what I use.


----------



## thegoreprincess

I love Jack Black Intensive Lip Balm!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Loquita said:


> I really like Weleda Everon lip balm and Avene Cold Cream balm the best. My other fave is Chanel Hydramax + Active Nutrition Lip Care...it is expensive ($45), but amazing. It is not a stick, though, in case that's important to you. *I asked for a few samples a while ago from the Chanel counter and discovered that a little bit goes a very long way. You might want to try this route before committing to that product.*


 
Ty,Lo. I was hoping they would offer a sample before I dropped $45 lol! I am so hyped to try it.


----------



## noon

Jo Malone Vitamin e lip conditioner! Its the best, By Terry's Baume de Rose is nice as well but its super expensive and I don't think it does as good a job as Jo Malone.


----------



## kathyrose

I like Nivea for lip balm. For something more liquidy but mositurizing, Neosporin.


----------



## lavidacampus

I'm a loyal Burt's Bees user, but for more moisture, I like Blistex Lip Infusion. It's a rollerball style, but it's not a gloss, and it feels really nice on the lips.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry, la mer


----------



## canyongirl

I am a lip balm junkie.  I used to use Fresh Sugar, but I got a sample of Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm (Lemon & Chamomile Flavor) and it's heavenly!!!  Highly recommend.


----------



## nodoubtgirl

I love Burt's Bee!!


----------



## sweetart

By Terry's Baume de Rose is my new HG lip balm but I hate the price tag!


----------



## goldbundles

tried a lot of balm... *chapsticks* still works best for me.


----------



## ellacoach

Fresh Sugar


----------



## chris7891

La Mer.


----------



## bs7689

Just became obsessed with Fresh Sugar in Rose! Can't wait to get the other versions.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Right now it's Burt's Bees


----------



## Izzmo

Soft Lips Cherry!


----------



## loves

elizabeth arden 8 hour cream


----------



## iamsecksi

soft lips!!


----------



## krisaya

Rosebud Minted Rose and Burt's Bees


----------



## mmmoon

Does good ole Carmex count? I love it. Body Shop's orange (mandarin) flavoured lip balm is yummy too!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_Good old Burt Bee's...._


----------



## Chineka

Original Carmex with SPF 15 (in the stick)


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

Burts Bees super shiny...and in case of a lip emergency... Vaseline intensive care lip chap.


----------



## r15324

Blistex - Mint flavour

Actually, anything mint flavour is good


----------



## Straight-Laced

Dr Hauschka!  
I _always_ have some nearby...


----------



## NaomiMarie

I love Kiehl's lip balm with SPF15 or Burt's Bees honey lip balm.


----------



## eurobaglady

Mac's or Laura Mercier's Lip Silk (this is the best secially in the winter, it exfoliates your lips! amazing stuff!)


----------



## natcolb65

Cherry Chapstick!!! I'm addicted, it's all I can use.


----------



## meganfm

Roc lip balm with SPF.


----------



## mcb100

did you guys know that your lips can get chapped in the summertime too and not just when it's cold in the winter? I discovered this and developed horrible lip chap, i guess from being out in the sun a lot? 
    So I used vaseline intensive care when they're really chapped. Otherwise, I use cherry chap stick or that rock-the-arts mint lip balm.


----------



## ting_086

good old lipsmackers. I have one stashed in each of my bags - different flavours of course. Can't survive without lipbalm!


----------



## Fendi213

EOS Lip balms are my favorite. They are the ones with the weird egg shaped packagaing.

Also By Terry Baume de Rose - Expensive and smells like an old lady but works great.


----------



## blue*poppy

blistex in the tube. Works on zits too, I think...


----------



## klj

Rosebud balm and Bobby Brown's tinted balms


----------



## MM83

Korres, the kind in a pot, in Jasmine and Guava. Perfect. I wish they came in a tube, because they're not exactly hygienic. But I still love them anyway.


----------



## klj

I like these too..^


----------



## jayhawkgirl

i LOVE the minted rosebud salve. it's so awesome!


----------



## MarneeB

My favorite is original chapstick, I've been addicted since I was a kid!


----------



## sweetfacespout

Carmex - I love how it feels on my lips and it's seriously the best lip balm I've ever had. I am 100% sure that I'll use Carmex my whole life. lol My lips are never dry after applying it, while many other products moisturize my lips for like 30 minutes but then there's the dry feeling again.


----------



## laureenthemean

Fendi213 said:


> EOS Lip balms are my favorite. They are the ones with the weird egg shaped packagaing.
> 
> Also By Terry Baume de Rose - Expensive and smells like an old lady but works great.



I just discovered EOS lip balms and bought a couple yesterday, I love them!  They also now come in a traditional tube, but I think the little dome of balm is cool!


----------



## PaprBagPrincess

MM83 said:


> Korres, the kind in a pot, in Jasmine and Guava. Perfect. I wish they came in a tube, because they're not exactly hygienic. But I still love them anyway.



Yes!  I just bought the plum one yesterday and it's been very pleasant.


----------



## goodbyedays

sweetfacespout said:


> Carmex - I love how it feels on my lips and it's seriously the best lip balm I've ever had. I am 100% sure that I'll use Carmex my whole life. lol My lips are never dry after applying it, while many other products moisturize my lips for like 30 minutes but then there's the dry feeling again.


I agree!! None of the other brands I've tried works as well as Carmex. It's also very inexpensive


----------



## emcosmo1639

Another vote for Korres lip butters!  They are amazing!


----------



## wonderwoman9

Jack black


----------



## asamiramirez

I love Softlips.


----------



## jellybebe

I am really liking a Nivea one right now that comes in a blue tube. And I just tried Kiehl's lip balm with SPF 15 and love it (I am a long-time addict of their Lip Balm #1). I think I will keep using Kiehl's for a long long time.


----------



## pond23

My new love is Jack Black lip balm.


----------



## sparkelyfish

Right now those super cute EOS lipbalms have been my favorites. Smooth, hydrating, and pleasant smelling.


----------



## isingiswim

My favorite is Peter Thomas Roth Lips to die for Pink Bombshell, it is the best! I'm surprised more people don't know about it! I also love Nuxe's Reve de Miel lip balm.

I can't stand carmex, the taste it leaves in my mouth grosses me out!


----------



## Bagluvluv

My two favs are Honey Girl Lip treatment...at wholefoods...all organic and taste like honey....

And Jan Marini's solid argan oil....at sephora...this isnt all organic but is still really good and can be used as an all over moisturizer...even for hair...


----------



## Man Man

La Mer


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I'm obsessed with Strawberry Rosebud Salve. Its the best.


----------



## SassieMe

Love Bobbi Brown Tinted Lip Balm - I hate dry lips so I keep them all around the house!


----------



## Lanier

Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Treatment


----------



## veyda

Softlips in Raspberry and Strawberry.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Hersheys' Almond lip balm in the tin. (Sephora)


----------



## Espinosa

Berts Bee's and Superstar Lip-line Lip Balm.


----------



## tolliv

By Terry, La Mer, Jo Malone


----------



## juliecouture

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Feelin Good.
Too bad it was LE...I should've bought...10. haha.


----------



## Linsay_x

I constantly change lipbalms but always go back to Blistex Daily Lip Conditioner. I love the smell and it makes your lips tingle 

I've also just bought Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Ivy Lin

Burt's Bees with Pomegranate Oil, Rosebud Salve and Yes to Carrots Lip Butter


----------



## Linsay_x

Just picked up my Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream. Wow it's got a strong smell! I could get used to it though, love the shine it gives your lips!

I've seen a lot of people saying the like the Rosebud Salve, i've just found it on the Urban Outfitters site, might have to purchase a tin!


----------



## na294

Nuxe Reve de Miel!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Burt's Bees with Pomegranate Oil.


----------



## ilvoelv

Josie Maran lip balm.


----------



## sass000

Burts bees beeswax lip balm and for night the Bourjois Night Lip Balm.


----------



## BAGSLOVERsg011

Burt's Bees with Pomegranate Oil


----------



## beauty k addict

aveeno lip balm


----------



## GINNI

Lipsmackers!! i love the tropical trio


----------



## Mrs.Mac

Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers is what I always reach for.


----------



## kmh1190

Nivea "Kiss of Moisture"


----------



## karenbabi

Smith's Rosebud Salve, been using this since I was a kid


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Been meaning to trying Rosebud - I just never get around to it.  Last time I thought about it, they were out of stock at Sephora.

I like Lizard Lips in Raspberry Vanilla - not too greasy, not too thick, and lasts FOREVER.

If I can't find it, Burt's Bees w/Honey.


----------



## xxlala

bag balm. i only use it at home because the tin is huge but it works wonders!


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

That stuff is AWESOME.

I use it on my feet.


----------



## missgiannina

mac lip conditioner


----------



## kuromi-chan

*Smith's Rosebud Salve*!!!  
I keep one on each desk in my bedroom, and in each of my handbags!  I seriously freak out if I don't have one on me at all times!  

I also have the La Mer balm, but I much prefer the Rosebud Salve!


----------



## monokuro

Currently I am loving all the Nivea A Kiss of balms.. I have the original one and just got the protection (with SPF 30) in it and it's pretty good.. (=


----------



## allurella

I really like L'Occitane's lip balm with shea butter. And the EOS lip balms are pretty good too


----------



## enilorac

I've been using Nivea (blue tube) and Chapstick green lip balm pot for chapped lips. But I loveee my MAC Lip Conditioner in coral. Loove it. It gives a tint of color and is moisturizing.


----------



## jen_sparro

Ballmania lip balm... never found anything like it! My aunt bought one for me for christmas a couple of years ago and I've been obsessed ever since. Best thing is it tastes great, lasts for ages and has SPF20 

Otherwise Lucas' Pawpaw Balm... fantastic for chapped/dry lips.


----------



## BagloverBurr

Body Shop sweet lemon balm, or bannanaberry from V.S.


----------



## KoobaBagLover

Hud Salva. It is a swedish lip balm.


----------



## Koga

Yuskin. It's made in Japan and is fantastic for dry chapped lipped. I even send this lip balm to my friends in Europe.


----------



## tomz_grl

Chapstick and Neutrogena


----------



## HerShe

Korres Lip Butter in Guava, my big lips love it :kiss:


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Smith's Rosebud Salve or Burt's Bees


----------



## lantana19

^^ Same here. Smith's Minted Rose Salve or Burt's Bees.


----------



## Mette

Ole Henriksen Fresh Lips - http://www.olehenriksen.com/p-63-fresh-lips-spf-15.aspx

It's been my favourite for the last few years.


----------



## morejunkny

Fresh Sugar!


----------



## mariah9999

Nivea A Kiss of Moisture


----------



## mspera

Rosebud Salve


----------



## loves

liz arden 8 hour cream


----------



## beauty k addict

vaseline and aveeno. i'll be starting on the avon lip conditioner soon and if i love it too much who knows i just might switch!


----------



## Stephanie*

nivea q10


----------



## shopaholic1987

Hi,

I am an avid user of Chanel RougeCoco lipstick, but my lips are looking dry. Which lipbalm is the best to use but won't cost more than £10?

I have started doing a sugar scrub mixing brown sugar and water, which I do every night and then coat the lips with balm.

T.I.A


----------



## binoculars

Loving Lanolips 101 balm which is about AU$17 so might be around the £10 price point. I use this under Chanel RougeCoco lipstick and it lasts well whilst moisturizing. Also Lucas PawPaw Ointment for a cheaper alternative but it is a little "greasier"


----------



## thegoreprincess

I love Jack Black Intensive Care Lip Balm!


----------



## krisalyn

I can't live w/o these lip balms -

Fresh sugar lip treatment - tinted in rose for the day
cheap vaseline lip therapy (tube) for the night or when i am at home


----------



## noon

I like Kiehl's lip balm, and if I'm not mistaken it's about 9 pounds.


----------



## laureenthemean

http://forum.purseblog.com/the-beauty-bar/whats-your-favorite-lip-balm-81051.html


----------



## bubbleloba

Fresh sugar lip balms are fabulous (and nicely scented too)!  Otherwise, I highly recommend Dr. Hauschka lip care stick.  It's really moisturizing and cures even the most chapped lips.


----------



## ByeKitty

I love Rituals' lipbalm because it's very moisturizing and has a little eucaliptus in there, so it feels "fresh"!
I also really like blistex, especially the one that comes in this little tube!


----------



## shopaholic1987

Thank you for all the ideas. I have just purchased Carmex lipbalm and will see how this works. I have written the suggested ones down and will try these also. My lips tend to get used to lipbalms so I am definitely going to give them all a go.


----------



## catrice75

Carmex
Soft Lips Vanilla
Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour 

are all good!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Carmex
Burt Bee's
I want to try the Fresh Sugar balms, but I'm weary about spending the money.


----------



## frick&frack

carmex


----------



## PaperTongues

Blistex


----------



## babyontheway

I used to be a La Mer lip balm junkie- but am loving chanel hydramax now!!!!


----------



## MrsTGreen

cherry carmex


----------



## Livia1

Livia1 said:


> Fresh Sugar (Rosé) Lip Treatment is the best



And By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## clu13

MrsTGreen said:


> cherry carmex



ME TOO!  I've spent oodles of money on lip balm and carmex is still the best.  I also love Epicuren Discovery enzyme lip balm.


----------



## mainguyen504

burts bees!


----------



## TGA

carmex


----------



## kgirl<3

anything minty from burt's bees!


----------



## PrincessD

I purchased the Kiehl's lip balm #1 and love it! This will be my turn to lip balm. =)


----------



## shopaholicious

Kiehls baby lip balm for night
Origins cover your mouth SPF8 for day


----------



## JerZshoreLUVR48

I love Neutrogena Moisture shine lip soother. The colors are really pretty and natural and it even has spf 20.


----------



## Nat

Bumping this. There are great tips in this thread, but there haven't been any new tips since October last year.....nothing new then? :wondering 

I've been trying Neutrogena, which is nice, but not quite moisturising. I'm hoping to get some new tips here.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Nat

I'm sorry, but I can't justify buying a 45 lip balm. I just can't.


----------



## chynxi_a

Chanel lipbalm hands down!! Sinks in quickly and leaves your lips amazingly soft. Expensive but well worth the money!


----------



## jlinds

La Mer & Chanel Hydramax.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

8 HourCream or By Terry Balme de rose


----------



## Cait

Caudalie Lip Treatment
Darphin Aromatic Hydrating Renewing Balm


----------



## pinkmom66

Blistex Lip Medex


----------



## oceansportrait

It used to be Carmex until I realized it makes your lips reliant on them (my lips started cracking & bleeding after I forgot to put it on for a day---this had NEVER happened to me before).

I switched over to this lip balm called Manuka Kiss. It's a lot better than carmex--- still not my holy grail though. Still searching =)


----------



## GlamoRosa

I love Alba's Terra tints, works well and it's cheap!


----------



## Kansashalo

Fresh sugar lip balm or NYX tinted lip spa


----------



## Wordsworth

I found my holy grail lip balm several years ago, which is the body shop vitamin E stick with SPF 15. Nothing stops my lips cracking like this does, epecially in the harsh winds we get here. I always have several sticks on the go. 

By my bed I keep a tube of Molton Brown lipsaver and I'll sometimes slick that on at night as an extra treat. Burts bees and Carmex are best of the rest.


----------



## Prufrock613

I have been faithful to Kiehl's #1 Lip Balm (in the pot) for 15+ years.  I have strayed many times (Nivea, C.O. Bigelow, Jack Black etc.), but always come back to Kiehl's.


----------



## mspera

A new fave of mine is Chanel coco baume. I have been using rosebud salve for years and love it 

Kiehl's lip balm #1 lip balm in the tube is also a nice one to slather on. It's a little thicker too which is nice for the cold winter months.


----------



## *MJ*

I love Burt's Bees!


----------



## noon

Aquaphor, Jo Malone Vitamin e lip balm, Kiehls and Fresh sugar lip balm!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Smith's Rosebud Lip Salve Minted Rose


----------



## GirlieShoppe

Nuxe Honey lip balm.


----------



## kitty89

I have tried a million of these things. I used to really like the Bobbi Brown one that came in a little tin....but am now crazy about Dermalogica's climate control lip treatment. It's the only lip balm that I haven't felt "dependent on" (i.e., use it faithfully or your lips get SO dry and chapped) that nevertheless keeps my lips hydrated and soft. I used to exfoliate my lips with my electric toothbrush every once in a while - no need to do so nowadays! Fantastic product.


----------



## bobflemming

Burts Bees original minty lip balm is the only thing that rescues my pore, sore (picked) lips. I have spent way too much money on other products, this is the only one that works for me.


----------



## Chineka

Carmex


----------



## nutrihuney

i recently picked up the revlon lip butters and the l'oreal balm.  i prefer the l'oreal balm it goes on really smoothly comes in some great colors and it has spf15


----------



## Frivole88

i'm so in love with Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## crunchy buns

Rosebalm


----------



## CanadianN

By Terry Baume de Rose. I just wish it wasn't so pricey!


----------



## natcolb65

Cherry Chapstick!!! I've been addicted since I was 14.


----------



## Corrinne

I think I have a new favorite! I've tried countless lip balms to soothe and keep my lips moisturized. I just bought the Body Shop's Coco butter Lip Care Stick and its amazing. I put it on before bed last night and when I woke up my lips were not dry, cracked, or tight feeling. I'm also looking to try the Caswell-Massey lip balm another poster mentioned. Its supposed to be excellent as well


----------



## Hurrem1001

EOS! Any flavours!


----------



## fashiolista

I love lip balms, and I have like a ton of them. But my favorites are Kiehls, Rosebud Salve and Elizabeth Arden 8 hour creme! They moisturize your lips for ever and the packaging is nice as well!


----------



## Anna R.

So far it`s Carmex!


----------



## knics33

As of right now Carmex (a staple) and EOS balms!


----------



## taniherd

Burt Bees Ultra Conditioning


----------



## LAvuittongirl

Dior lip glow!


----------



## jayjoy

Vaseline Lip Therapy


----------



## Tiare

By Terry - Baume de Rose in the jar format. It's worth all the hype (and price)

I also really like the new L'Oreal Color Balm sticks lately. A balm and sheer color to wear during the day at work. My one problem is the color fades super fast, but, otherwise, they are pretty great


----------



## coleybug

Aveda Lip Saver

Love the Aveda scent and it stays on and hydrates my lips better than regular Chapstick.


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Burt's Bees.


----------



## Nat

Corrinne said:


> I think I have a new favorite! I've tried countless lip balms to soothe and keep my lips moisturized. I just bought the Body Shop's Coco butter Lip Care Stick and its amazing. I put it on before bed last night and when I woke up my lips were not dry, cracked, or tight feeling. I'm also looking to try the Caswell-Massey lip balm another poster mentioned. Its supposed to be excellent as well



Thanks for recommending the Body Shop's lip balm. I was looking at that one the other day and wasn't sure if I should try it out. Now I will.


----------



## Lola69

Burt's bees and carmax. I have tried every brand there is and these are the only 2 that keep my lips soft sometimes Chapstick too.


----------



## peluzin78

I love EOS, Balm Balm and Sara Happ brands


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Melavia

Kielh's No. 1 original for a few years now. Recently bought a Burt's Bee lip balm with Acai berry. It is ok as a quick go to lip balm but I am still partial to No. 1.

I use sweet almond oil on my lips at night before bed and seal it with Vaseline. I have to say it works wonders the next morning I get up.


----------



## winniejo

MAC lip conditioners.  La Mer for a splurge.  C.O. Bigelow Mentha Lip Shine in Spearmint or Supreme 2X.  Rosebud Salve mint or strawberry.


----------



## wonderwoman9

jack black is great! love pawpaw too!


----------



## K.Doll

Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy with out the spf leaves my lips soft and moist and caramex


----------



## gooiegoo99

all i can say is definitely NOT eos. i am a sucker for packaging but i felt not only did it not moisturize my lips, my lips felt DRIER than before once the balm quickly rubbed off.


----------



## Zoomie

Carmex Moisture Plus (gray tube)!
moisturizing, non-sticky, reasonable price, nice scent, leaves my lips kissably-soft


----------



## pond23

Jack Black lip balm


----------



## piosavsfan

Blistex Silk & Shine...my absolute fav!!


----------



## Mitzy

Liking the new Maybelline Baby Lips and cute packaging, too.


----------



## Louiebabeee

carmex vanilla or burts bees honey lip balm


----------



## xprettypetalx

Although this sounds a bit dull, I find that the regular Nivea one works very well!


----------



## Ilgin

Body Shop Born Lippy strawberry lip balm


----------



## Corrinne

gooiegoo99 said:


> all i can say is definitely NOT eos. i am a sucker for packaging but i felt not only did it not moisturize my lips, my lips felt DRIER than before once the balm quickly rubbed off.


Same here! Felt nice at first, but then *poof* dry and cracked again


----------



## LovesYSL

I'm not sure if I've commented before, but Dr. haushka's lip care stick is the best thi g I've ever put on my super sensitive lips. La Mer lip balm is a close second, only because it's a pot and not a stick.


----------



## CountryGlamour

My handmade lip balms OR Lip Smackers.


----------



## vhdos

Corrinne said:


> Same here! Felt nice at first, but then *poof* dry and cracked again



I noticed the same thing with Blistex Lip Infusion.  My MIL told me it was her favorite lip balm of all time and she loves the "rollerball" application.  I purchased a package of 12 on Amazon because the price was so good, only to find out that the product is awful.  Sure, it goes on nice, but my lips actually feel more dry & cracked after continued use.  I guess I'll be sending them off to MIL and she'll be set with her favorite lip balm for the next few years


----------



## mosh_madam

Lucas' pawpaw treatment!


----------



## a_Jarai

For an everyday keep in my purse. Blistex Silk and Shine! It leaves a nice sheen on you lips, like a lip gloss. It moisturizes very well, for me at least 

Make-Up. Nails. Fashion. Beauty.
Follow me on Twitter: @alanijarai


----------



## mangopudding

Lip ice!! Hehe  also love Lucas pawpaw in dryer months


----------



## loci

Hands down *The Body Shop Cocoa Butter Lip Care Stick* for overnight or seriously cracking lips
EOS is not bad as a light blam.

Both are not expensive since TBS has all sorts of different promotions.


----------



## ionadhtalamh

Currently using Yankee Candle's Spiced Pumpkin lip balm, though my favorite of all time is Lush's Let Them Eat Cake.


----------



## sansandy

Can't live without Lucas' Papaw Ointment.


----------



## lawchick

I don't have any dry lip issues but my favorites are Kiehl's and Rosebud salve.  I love that they are not sticky at all and the Rosebud salve is super shiny.


----------



## ms.dannygirl

I've recently fallen in love with EOS lipbalms. I own 2 flavours and plan to get them all!


----------



## alybrielleforr

Cherry Carmex! I get really dry lips in the winter, and this is the only lip balm that keeps them moisturized. It also makes them tingly! In a nice way, of course. It has SPF 15, and it somehow enhances my natural lip color. Best part: you can get Carmex in a lip gloss-shaped tube for less than a dollar.


----------



## fire_rose82

It has got to be Burt's Bees!!


----------



## Nat

I bought the Chanel Rouge Coco Baume today, it feels super soft.


----------



## park56

I love Kiehl's (the classic one), eos (mint), and CO Bigelow mentha. Can't live without my lip balm!


----------



## nc.girl

I love Clinique's Superbalm. It comes in a pretty decent array of colors, and most of them are flattering on just about anyone. They give your lips a nice, natural looking color with a ton of shine...and they actually moisturize, too. I currently have Superbalm in 3 different colors, and plan on getting a few more sometime.


----------



## crinks21

Definitely EOS!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## dollface53

nc.girl said:


> I love Clinique's Superbalm. It comes in a pretty decent array of colors, and most of them are flattering on just about anyone. They give your lips a nice, natural looking color with a ton of shine...and they actually moisturize, too. I currently have Superbalm in 3 different colors, and plan on getting a few more sometime.



This is about my most favorite all around lip product, if I had to own just one. Superb moisturizer and the colors are great, and it stays on the lips for hours. I just scored two full size tubes in Black Honey, which is a great color.


----------



## terps08

Burts Bees regular (hate the honey).


----------



## lage

Avene's cold cream lip balm (not mistaken by Aveeno) is great for healing dry winter lips fast.


----------



## LadyLux37

Eos or Vaseline lip therapy


----------



## nc.girl

dollface53 said:


> This is about my most favorite all around lip product, if I had to own just one. Superb moisturizer and the colors are great, and it stays on the lips for hours. I just scored two full size tubes in Black Honey, which is a great color.



I love, love, love the Black Honey color...it's probably my favorite of the 3 colors I have.


----------



## More4Me

YSL lip glosses do it for me. Or rosebud salve.


----------



## jennyx0

Fresh sugar/rose chapsticks and Dior's addict glow something


----------



## tintinloves

currently switching between the La Mer and the Shu Uemura, very curious about the byTerry baume de rose though!


----------



## sarahlouise06

Plain old Vaseline does the trick for me!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Carmex original or Burt's Bees original!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## PrincessBailey

Blistext, vaseline. The basics lol.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Maybelline Baby Lips (Quenched) & Sara Happ The Lip Slip (tube)  *~*


----------



## ericwillson2012

Burts Bees, . I love the cooling sensation I get from using it and it keeps my lips moisturized and protected for a long time.


----------



## Keng

Burt's Bees is my all-time faaaaave. Mostly because Chap Stick did absolutely nothing for me, but when I switched to BB, my lips finally started healing. I also have a Qtica lip balm which is also pretty good (it's just that I'm used to reaching for my little yellow tube, so I don't get to use this that often XP).


----------



## Lizgizmo

I really love Carmex. And a big thumbs down to Blistex for me, makes my lips more chapped than before!


----------



## elleestbelle

Kiehl's, burt's bees, and lip service by lush are my faves! Lush's lip service, i apply at night and my lips are soft and smooth in the morning


----------



## raindiamonds

I love so many brands some of my currents fav's are maybelline baby lips,Burts bees,and my all time favorite is kiss my face in "sliced peach"


----------



## Bunny love

Current fav Maybelline baby lips


----------



## MC215

Fresh Sugar Balm, and Dior Creme de Rose Lip Balm. The fresh one feels like silk and instantly softens, where Dior is very balmy and nourishing.


----------



## kohl_mascara

Lizgizmo said:
			
		

> I really love Carmex. And a big thumbs down to Blistex for me, makes my lips more chapped than before!



Totally agree. Carmex makes my lips baby butt smooth!! The smell gets getting used to though!!

I also got this new lip balm that I like from eos that comes in a sphere/egg shape. It's pretty good and fun to apply. The honeydew scent is my favorite  but I always apply Carmex, without fail before going to bed!


----------



## db89

i love the nivea one ... and would love to try the FRESH sugar balm.. i know they sell them at sephora .. but is it also sold at ULTA and MACYs???


----------



## caramel15

Carmex, Burt's Bee and Blistex those are my fav in order.


----------



## Marinela

AGATHA RUIZ DE LA PRADA - Cherry Fragranced Balm


----------



## Secret823

1. Jack Black $7.00 Neiman Marcus - in Natural Mint or Lemon Sage. A little goes a long way and I loooove the way they smell.

2. Aquaphor

3. Palmer's Cocca Butter - Dark Chocolate and Peppermint Lip Butter.  My sister purchased it for me a few years ago and I've been hooked ever since.  stay away if you are a chocolate addict.   it will only make your problem worse. lol!!:giggles:

I carry all four in my make-up bag. ( I have both Jack Black lip balms)


----------



## bagsALWAYSfit

LOVE, LOVE, LOVE Nivea Kiss of Shimmer!!! It's the perfect conditoner and touch of color for the smokey eye neutral lip look!!! I prefer to these combo packs so that I can use the one with SPF for Harley rides with the hubby!


----------



## BooYah

Jack Black


----------



## Krr607

I'm on a work trip to miami next week (from UK) I want to buy some eos lip balms , some burts bees and some jack black, is there one store that may sell them all? As my free time will be very limited.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Krr607 said:


> I'm on a work trip to miami next week (from UK) I want to buy some eos lip balms , some burts bees and some jack black, is there one store that may sell them all? As my free time will be very limited.


 
Ulta sells EOS and Burt Bee's (as well as most drug stores: CVS, Walgreens). I've only seen Jack Black at Sephora though, but there is one in almost every mall.

Just checked Ulta's website and they sell Jack Black; maybe ULTA is your one-stop shop!


----------



## Nat

Secret823 said:


> 1. Jack Black $7.00 Neiman Marcus - in Natural Mint or Lemon Sage. A little goes a long way and I loooove the way they smell.
> 
> *2. Aquaphor*
> 
> 3. Palmer's Cocca Butter - Dark Chocolate and Peppermint Lip Butter.  My sister purchased it for me a few years ago and I've been hooked ever since.  stay away if you are a chocolate addict.   it will only make your problem worse. lol!!:giggles:
> 
> I carry all four in my make-up bag. ( I have both Jack Black lip balms)




I've heard quite a few people raving about the Aquaphor. I'm going to give that one a try soon. Seems reasonably priced as well.


----------



## justpeachy4397

Eos.. The containers are really cute, too! The only one I don't love is melon. Great flavor but the balm is too thin and wears off very quickly. All other flavors I've tried are awesome!


----------



## exotikittenx

I currently don't have a favorite, but I am really liking the Whole Foods brand lip balm in various favors, made with natural ingredients.  It was only a couple of bucks, too.


----------



## Krr607

GingerSnap527 said:


> Ulta sells EOS and Burt Bee's (as well as most drug stores: CVS, Walgreens). I've only seen Jack Black at Sephora though, but there is one in almost every mall.
> 
> Just checked Ulta's website and they sell Jack Black; maybe ULTA is your one-stop shop!



Thankyou so much, I can't wait to go to an ULTA, I notice you are from Miami beach , I will be going to 'dolphin shopping mall' do you know if there is an ULTA near there?


----------



## GingerSnap527

Krr607 said:


> Thankyou so much, I can't wait to go to an ULTA, I notice you are from Miami beach , I will be going to 'dolphin shopping mall' do you know if there is an ULTA near there?


 
Unfortunately, there isn't an Ulta in that area. The nearest Ultas would be in Kendall or Coral Way (about 20-30 minute drive).

There are CVS/Walgreen's drugstores all over the place, though, where you can pick-up Burt Bee's and EOS. There is also a Sephora in The Miami International Mall, which is across the street from Dolphin, that carries Jack Black.


----------



## Krr607

GingerSnap527 said:


> Unfortunately, there isn't an Ulta in that area. The nearest Ultas would be in Kendall or Coral Way (about 20-30 minute drive).
> 
> There are CVS/Walgreen's drugstores all over the place, though, where you can pick-up Burt Bee's and EOS. There is also a Sephora in The Miami International Mall, which is across the street from Dolphin, that carries Jack Black.



Oh that's great info thanks, 20-30 minute drive is not practical so I will go to sephora and check out cvs and/or Walgreens.


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's bees in Mango butter


----------



## bloggingbeauty

Right now I am really into Jouer's Lip Treatment for nighttime to keep my lips super soft at night, but during the day I use Kiss My Face's Honey Vanilla lip balm! Love them both!!


----------



## mspera

Right now, loving Kiehl's lip balm #1 in the pot, and Chanel rouge coco baume .


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry  baume de rose


----------



## eroe

Carmex. It works the best for me and is pretty cheap for a lip balm


----------



## Sonic Peaches

MAC Tendertones. Right now I am loving Hot 'n' Saucy!!


----------



## fashiolista

Kiehls #1 lip balm and Elizabeth Arden 8 h cream - lip protretant

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Clinique Superbalm in black honey for during the workday. 
The Body Shop hemp balm for night. 
LUSH Honey Trap when I'm at home and while putting on other makeup.


----------



## katran26

the Advanced Therapy Lip Sugar by Fresh


----------



## jo712

Jack Black and La Mer!


----------



## Livia1

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## *MJ*

Burt's Bees


----------



## elaina

Palmer's Cocoa Butter formula.  I love the cocoa scent.


----------



## Princess Angie

Mostly blistex or carmex


----------



## Prufrock613

I have always been a Kiehl's fan, but I picked up a tube of Lansinoh and it is great!  It is pure lanolin.  I have noticed my lips being a lot less dry throughout the day, after applying at night.


----------



## RoLi1099

Jack Black


----------



## taniherd

Lately it's been Lush's Honey Trap & None of Your Beeswax


----------



## beauty k addict

only vaseline does it for me


----------



## recklessbeauty

Blistex has GOT to be my favorite lip balm. So refreshing!


----------



## luciabugia

Petrolium Jelly.  Always.


----------



## Samia

ATM Beesline lip balm in Cotton Candy


----------



## Nathalya

luciabugia said:


> Petrolium Jelly. Always.


 
Me too!


----------



## ashleyroe

the second i bought dior addict lip glow, i threw out all my burts bee's stuff.


----------



## Tracy

I like the CO Bigelow Rosebud salve


----------



## Pink Sangria

1. Kiehl's  mango scented
2. C.O. Bigelow  lavender salve
3. Mac lip protection lip stick.


----------



## yenners

I like by Terry rise balm and Dr Haushka stick balm.


----------



## dollface53

yenners said:


> I like by Terry rose balm and Dr Haushka stick balm.



I use both of these as well, and keep the Dr. Haushka stick in my purse, I think it is quickly becoming my favorite lip product.


----------



## yenners

dollface53 said:
			
		

> I use both of these as well, and keep the Dr. Haushka stick in my purse, I think it is quickly becoming my favorite lip product.



I love how soft it makes my lips feel (dr H) but I do wish it had a nicer scent.


----------



## Tarhls

Blistex in the pot


----------



## Love4MK

I still use Lip Smackers!


----------



## dollface53

yenners said:


> I love how soft it makes my lips feel (dr H) but I do wish it had a nicer scent.



See I like that herbal, sort of organic scent. I wish I could find them discounted, I'd like to buy about 6 of them.


----------



## KayuuKathey

British - Organic Figs & Rouge Sweet Geranium


----------



## InimitableD

I seem to always have issues with dry, chapped lips, and I just bought Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment.  It's been doing an amazing job so far, and I've tried many other lip balms in the past.  I actually went back and bought another tube of it yesterday, just in case I misplace the first one.


----------



## Nat

I'm currently using Purol lip balm.


----------



## michelle779

Laura Mercier Lip Silk.


----------



## jellybebe

InimitableD said:
			
		

> I seem to always have issues with dry, chapped lips, and I just bought Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Treatment.  It's been doing an amazing job so far, and I've tried many other lip balms in the past.  I actually went back and bought another tube of it yesterday, just in case I misplace the first one.



I love this stuff!


----------



## soam83

i recently tried The Body Shops Vitamin E lip balm. I like it so far!


----------



## babyspring114

Clarin's Moisture Replenishing Lip Balm and Gap Strawberry Kiwi Balm are my staples.


----------



## massina21

carmex


----------



## Kaitlyn30889

Spearmint Chapstick


----------



## tangowithme

Carmex! Gotta have Carmex. I've never been able to find it in Germany, so when I go stateside I stock up.


----------



## Cherrasaki

Lately I've been using Eos lip balm.


----------



## mimika

Sephora Fresh lip conditioner...surprisingly good!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

mimika said:
			
		

> Sephora Fresh lip conditioner...surprisingly good!



Great reminder - thank you! I forgot that I had this and you're right: it's very good.


----------



## becacine

Badger Cocoa Butter Lip Balm in Cool Mint - fair trade & organic & huge tube .25oz


----------



## Kellness

Fresh sugar lip balm - I like buttery smooth lips.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Darphin


----------



## xladyxserenityx

Burt's Bees. The original peppermint one, though their Acai one is batting for a close second.

When I was on Accutane, I went through chapstick like water. I tried every brand in every formulation. Found this. The day I did I could have put it on a pedestal. Haven't found anything to top it since. Life changer. Yes, I am this passionate about my lip balm. If you went through what I did, you would be too!


----------



## Zuhrah

Here's mine. It's cheap and it gets the job done. Best for chapped, dried, and bleeding (oh yes, mine bleeds from overdryness) lips.


----------



## cupoftea91

Dr. Bronner's and Burts Bees


----------



## Aimgrrrl

xladyxserenityx said:
			
		

> Burt's Bees. The original peppermint one, though their Acai one is batting for a close second.
> 
> When I was on Accutane, I went through chapstick like water. I tried every brand in every formulation. Found this. The day I did I could have put it on a pedestal. Haven't found anything to top it since. Life changer. Yes, I am this passionate about my lip balm. If you went through what I did, you would be too!



Yup! Three times on the highest dosage, and I agree Burts Bees is one of my primary go-tos.


----------



## windchimes

Definitely Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment..  I'm at the bottom of a tube and I'm not happy about it!


----------



## db89

i love FRESH sugar lips but find it a bit pricey.... i tend to go thru it fast..

anyone tried maybelline baby lips .. are they new ??


----------



## Bakerette

I love Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment, but agree its so pricey so I try not to use mine daily.  For everyday, I love Nivea balms


----------



## perlefine

Weleda Everon is my favorite.


----------



## ryrysmom

Yes to Carrots Color Balm in soft plum


----------



## Cait

Nuxe


----------



## VaporChic

Fresh sugar is my fave. Its also the birth day gift for the two small size this month and I gotta get to sephora to get mine. I love them.  I have the small set now so another would be perfect and for FREE!!!!!!!!


----------



## alyssa18o6

Carmex is my #1 go **. I have a tube everywhere. *** strawberry salve is my #2.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

I just started using Chanel Rouge Coco Hydrating Balm. It's very soothing *** not waxy at all.


----------



## pamie17

Jack black intense therapy lip treatment and fresh sugar


----------



## Frivole88

Dior Addict Lip Glow!!! my absolute must-have. can't live without it.


----------



## psxgurl

I became allergic to burt's bees, so now just sticking to blistex and natural ice


----------



## FleurCherie_9

L'Occitane ultra rich lip balm


----------



## whatscute

Burt's Bee's (honey; pomegranate) + Korres Lip Butter (Jasmine; Wild Rose)


----------



## boopersz

burts bee


----------



## cascherping

Lancome Juicy Tubes


----------



## luvs*it*

db89 said:


> i love FRESH sugar lips but find it a bit pricey.... i tend to go thru it fast..
> 
> *anyone tried maybelline baby lips .. are they new ??*


 
*~*Yes, and I'm addicted...it's the only lip balm I use now! Quenched is my fave (smells like Fruity Pebbles/Fruit Loops). It's super moisturizing...  *~*


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry


----------



## Candice0985

lip fusion balm in berry- i'm addicted and it's all I use!


----------



## Neo007

By Terry Beaume de Rose


----------



## samuelmorgan

MAC Lip Conditioner


----------



## Charee

+1 to the By Terry Baume de Rose; however, the Or de Rose Baume Precieux is equally great (and is spun with PINK GOLD!!!).


----------



## TaraP

Lime twist Carmex


----------



## loves

liz arden 8 hour cream, the original
dr haschka lip balm stick
caudalie lip conditioner


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry


----------



## tranquilsoul

I love LOVE Rosebud Salve.  Great as a lip 'balm' and moisturize for dry spots.


----------



## porsche09

C.O Bigelow Ultra Mentha Lip Shine @ Bath & body Works...


----------



## Neo007

By Terry Beaume de Rose


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I really love YSL Volupte Sheer Candy balm. Diff repurchasing. I want try the EA 8 hour cream. Heard great things.


----------



## Cait

CO Bigelow salve.


----------



## jwo777

I've been an avid chapstick/lip balm user since jr high (15+ years ago) and I just discovered lanolips. It's amazing


----------



## bebeklein

Clinique chubby sticks

Burts bees tinted lip balm is similar

I prefer balms with a little color payoff....would love to find one with SPF (but no oxybenzone) but that search continues....eos is horrible btw

I also heard good things about fresh, EA 8 hour cream, eve lom, and sara happ.

Here are some recs by a makeup artist.  http://inmykit.com/gloss-lipbalm.htm

Clarks Botanicals Ultra Rich Lip Balm is used by Kim k's makeup artist joyce.


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

EOS Lip Balm Spheres


----------



## Jeannam2008

EOS!! I have all of them


----------



## qtcoco

EA 8 hour cream for me


----------



## vidhi

chapstick is the best one.....


----------



## Bag-terfly

Burt's Bee is my faves.


----------



## artjen

Paula'a Choice lip & body treatment balm.  I put it on nightly.  Love it!


----------



## hergiraffe

Cherry chapstick! lol


----------



## db89

as I love to repeat.. i love love FRESH.. i get it from Sephora...

but its so pricey .. anyone know of an alternative .. similar to FRESH?


----------



## pmburk

Smith's or Bigelow rosebud salve. Just about the only lip balms I use anymore!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

burts Bees


----------



## cellardoor433

Korres lip balm in jasmine. Recently I discovered Burt's Bees rose tinted lip balm and really liked that as well.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Probably Hurraw Moon Balm - inexpensive and super effective.


----------



## punkin pie

Jane Iredale lip drink.  Got a sample from my doctor's office.  It's unbelievable and is endorsed from the skin cancer foundation.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

I used to be obsessed with Rosebud salve and I still love it, but right now I'm obsessed with the EOS lip balms. I kept hearing everyone rave about them so I gave them a try and I love them.


----------



## Myblackbag

Burt's Bees lip balm with Mango Butter


----------



## Anonymous13

Fresh Sugar Plum, but I don't like paying the insane price for it so I buy Nivea balm, the light blue one.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## baileylab

The Face Shop I'm Lemon Lip Balm.  I put in on every night and my lips are never dry. lipsticks look great on my lips now 

this is also one product where i bought again and again.

also nice is the I'm Pumica red lip balm. sooo moisturizing and leaves a very nice red stain on my lips.

a bit on the pricey side tho - abour $7.50 per tube but to me it's soo worth it!


----------



## usurp1

i can't help it, i just love burts bees!!  its a nice subtle color and keeps my lips smooth and silky.


----------



## Corrinne

I'm bumping my Body Shop Coco Butter lip balm out of my first place spot. My new, HG lip balm is Lypsil that is easily found at drugstores for about 3$. I have one next to my bed, in my family room, and in my purse. It keeps my lips hydrated longer, without feeling goopy or heavy.


----------



## JMF77

Plain old Chap Stick in the black container, the original.  Love the smell of it, reminds me of skiing as a kid.  

I once bought La Mer and it tasted and smelled great but wore off so fast...not to mention it's ridiculously expensive!


----------



## Aimgrrrl

Corrinne said:
			
		

> I'm bumping my Body Shop Coco Butter lip balm out of my first place spot. My new, HG lip balm is Lypsil that is easily found at drugstores for about 3$. I have one next to my bed, in my family room, and in my purse. It keeps my lips hydrated longer, without feeling goopy or heavy.



I love Lipsyl as well! The skinny tube with shimmer and the fat tube without.


----------



## susu1978

I always go back to body shop lip balms


----------



## Corrinne

Aimgrrrl said:


> I love Lipsyl as well! The skinny tube with shimmer and the fat tube without.


I havent seen the skinny tube yet! I just have the fat tube with the cute bumble bee slider. I'll keep an eye out for the skinny tube! Thanks!


----------



## Wilmaerika

Cherry Carmex


----------



## Ryan

I got the Dior Creme de Rose after I saw it featured in the New York Times recently and I love it!

Great packaging, great scent, and moisturizing without being greasy. 

Ryan


----------



## bellelumiere

*C.O. Bigelow* _Blueberry Rose Salve_


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Fresh Sugar Lip Balms for high end, Korres Jasmine for mid range and Carmex for drugstore


----------



## Couture_Girl

sugar's lip balm or burts bees ..or carmex!


----------



## willworkforlv

Burt's Bees, Vitamin E. Lip Balm by The Body Shop, and Baby Lips!


----------



## scoobiesmomma

Davie's Gate


----------



## Sweet D

Jack Black Lemon & Chamomile... although any Jack Black lip balm is amazing. Super long lasting


----------



## Karheart

Maybelline Baby Lips!!!!


----------



## eris

Love love love the Jack Black lip balm in grapefruit or blackberry.. I panic every time I misplace one given the cost!


----------



## stacmck

Good old Carmex


----------



## blingz

Pawpaw, Carmex and Burts Bees!! &#128525;


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Korres Jasmine


----------



## Nczt

Fresh sugar lip balm


----------



## Pazdzernika

OMG, Smith's Rosebud Salve (that blue tin for like, $6 at Sephora) is AMAZING.  Nothing heals severely windchapped (winter) lips like this stuff.  I just wish it weren't in the tin where you have to swipe with your finger to apply. Would've preferred a squeeze tube.


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry


----------



## Sunshine Rose

My favourite for so long has been Carmex but I recently tried the Kiehls one and I found that brilliant.


----------



## jellybebe

Pazdzernika said:
			
		

> OMG, Smith's Rosebud Salve (that blue tin for like, $6 at Sephora) is AMAZING.  Nothing heals severely windchapped (winter) lips like this stuff.  I just wish it weren't in the tin where you have to swipe with your finger to apply. Would've preferred a squeeze tube.



It's available in a squeeze tube as well!


----------



## tutucute

Mine is Eos summer fruit, it smells so good and its cute too


----------



## September24

Jack Black


----------



## Laebeth

I adore Nivea.  It's not waxy or gritty at all.


----------



## Sweet D

I bought the By Terry Baume de Rose solely because of this thread, and now I'm obsessed with it too! I'm so glad I found it, it's my new favorite!


----------



## jbweyer

Sugar. The rose tinted on is beautiful.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

Carmex


----------



## Storm Spirit

At the moment it's Josie Maran Argan Lip Treatment. Would have preferred it in a stick form though.


----------



## Tarhls

Blistex lip conditioner


----------



## susa

Carmex 4ever, since 20 years


----------



## samalexis217

Carmel and Nivea a kiss of strawberry and Kiehls


----------



## gavindale

LipIce. It's the only one that works on my chapped lips. Best I've tried so far.


----------



## specme

EOS !! I'm loving the EOS sphere lip balm !


----------



## stacmck

Carmex and Bath and Body Works "My Favorite Lip Balm"


----------



## oatmella

I like Burt Bees - super cheap too!
La Mer is awesome but super pricey!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Burt's Bees!


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## Mellitin

Crazy Rumors (in Apple Spice, to be specific). P:


----------



## fendifemale

Bonne Bell watermelon- childish I know. But I like it for my own nostalgic reasons.


----------



## db89

Mellitin said:


> Crazy Rumors (in Apple Spice, to be specific). P:


 ummm. will have to look this one up.. I have never heard of it.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I am really liking Perlier Honey Meil lip balm lately. Perfect texture and nice scent.


----------



## bescamiluv

Right now I'm loving the Vaseline lip therapy


----------



## momo_xd

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour for night time
Aveda or Jurlique for day time


----------



## chako012

I love lucas paw paw  There's some new brands that have maluka honey with pawpaw that I'm absolutely in love with. I forgot who made it tho, comes in a orange tube.


----------



## PurseProne

lypsyl


----------



## queeniegirl

For dry lips, old fashioned Carmex in a jar.


----------



## LoVeinLA

Kiehls.


----------



## bittenbythebag

Love the Clinique Chubby sticks in Strawberry.  It has so much emolients that it never dries up my lips and has so many colors to choose from.  Clinique SA says its their lip balm.


----------



## clu13

Jack black


----------



## sumita

I am really liking Sarah Happ lip balm. Very moisturizing.


----------



## allyabe22

I love all the Eos brand lip balms!!!


----------



## medbabe15

Carmax


----------



## kerker

eos lipbalm!


----------



## Tiare

I currently use some shea butter one in a white stick, think by Karite, and By Terry Baume de Rose (which is worth the money, I swear my lips are more full when i use it)

My all time favorites were The Body Shop-s Rum Raisin and Bonne Bell Cinnamon Sugar.

Has anyone tried the Toffee lip balm stick from The Body Shop? Any good?


----------



## Aeris

*Aquaphor* hands down! It's the only thing that worked when my lips were cracked and super dry from Accutane.


----------



## eelinny

I would say Burt's Bee..


----------



## flavialee

I love Vaseline, I think it is the best


----------



## LoVeinLA

flavialee said:
			
		

> I love Vaseline, I think it is the best



True, I think kiehls lip balm ingredient is like 99% petroleum jelly and 5x the cost.


----------



## barbiee

Fresh sugar and korres jasmine! I like eos but it tends to dry out my lips.


----------



## BreadnGem

I like Palmer's Lip Butter in dark chocolate and cherry flavor. Yum!


----------



## designergirl6

love love love eos balms. i have three, mostly cause they're the only scents/flavors i can find. i like burt's bees as well, but the mint tends to burn my lips.


----------



## bellapsyd

Jack black grapefruit!


----------



## peasncarrots

I swear by Roc Enydrial lip balm. It's probably the only product I've ever considered HG. Super comforting and stays on a long time. I've heard complaints that it's too greasy but I prefer greasy over waxy when it comes to lip products.


----------



## ckb

Burt's Bees Refreshing Lip Balm with pink grapefruit! Aaaamazing.


----------



## thisgreycat

I like Mecca's Lip De-Luscious, and Apivita Lip Care with Black Currant when I want some colour.


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Jack Black. I probably have the world's driest lips and this stuff works wonders!


----------



## OinkMoo

Jack Black's grapefruit and ginger. Made for men, but I love it!


----------



## bellapsyd

+1


----------



## Nieners

Rosebud Strawberry lip balm


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*Lately I've been using Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched (during the day) & Vaseline Lip Therapy with Cocoa Butter (@ night)...the mini Vaseline tub is just too cute & it works really well.*~*


----------



## deltalady

Aquaphor


----------



## musicgal

When my lips are very dehydrated I use plain, old Vaseline and other than that, I like the Nivea Milk and Honey balm.


----------



## loves

Lip balm fan here!
Dr hauschka lip balm stick
Caudalie lip balm stick
Fresh sugar in clear and honey
Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream as balm 
Nivea Chapstick in cherry
La mer lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry


----------



## polishhor

Korres lip butters


----------



## adoringcarmine

nuxe lip balm... its amazing! seriously and ive tried a lot! xx


----------



## frenchie.xo

Melaleuca all the way!! Its hard to get because you have to order it, but all my friends are nowobsessed with it! Anyone who tries it becomes immediately addicted its like crack for your lips. Trust me.


----------



## polishhor

uh oh, I'm googling it.


----------



## rabbits

Nivea. Cheap, good and leaves lips shiny.


----------



## xikry5talix

Nivea lip balms. I love all the flavors but especially milk & honey!


----------



## devoted7

La mer!


----------



## saranga

i've been liking avene's cold cream lip cream (the squeeze-y tube, not the balm) a lot. it's actually replaced my vaseline, which is what i always went back to after trying a lot of other things. i also like the sheen it leaves on my lips...


----------



## Mediana

Right now, Jack Black's grapefruit and ginger, or Maybelline's Baby Lips pepparmint.


----------



## KatK

Burt's Bees, works the best for me.


----------



## MoneyPennie

Aquaphur


----------



## sadiesthegirl

Right now, I am liking good ol' Carmex and basic Chapstick. Weather is dry and hot here, nothing moisturizes like these two.


----------



## Samia

Not a lip balm but I have been using the Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream on my lips and it works much better than any lip balm for me.


----------



## Crista1

Jack Black Lemon & Chamomile Lip Balm


----------



## xxxxmexxxx

Samia said:


> Not a lip balm but I have been using the Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream on my lips and it works much better than any lip balm for me.


 
Me too, I swear by it!


----------



## stephaniesstyle

xxxxmexxxx said:


> Me too, I swear by it!


  me2!


----------



## Mia75

Blistex balm for me. I have pots of it everywhere


----------



## Ashesela

Right now it is the Aquafina balm that comes in a sphere.  It seriously traps in moisture for my constant peeling lips.


----------



## Karheart

Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched


----------



## eroe

I always switch lip balms because I'm super picky about what I wear. I bought Avene's cold cream lip balm but I use it more at night because it's just too chalky on my lips (its a nightmare putting lipstick over it, even after blotting). I just bought Jack Black's Lemon yesterday and so far I like it! Definitely more glossy but still not the perfect hydrating lip balm.


----------



## PoshVintageCH

Addicted to Petit Marseillais lip balm! It has just the right amount of glow to be subtle and not look like a lip gloss, but still make my lips a bit shiny and sensuous  Also, super hydrating.. Just got my stash for winter!


----------



## Aluxe

Yes To Carrots Lip Butter


----------



## new2mulbs

KatK said:
			
		

> Burt's Bees, works the best for me.



I second this- have got a lot of my friends hooked as well


----------



## pmburk

Bigelow or Smith's rosebud salve.


----------



## ginaniner

kate79 said:


> I haven't seen this topic discussed yet (if it was, sorry) and I'm a serious lip balm addict, so I thought it would be interesting to see what's everyone's favorite.
> 
> For a long time my fav was Burts Bees but I just got the La Mer lip balm and it might be my new favorite - its really moisturizing, not waxy at all.
> 
> So what's your fav?


La Mer lip balm hands down. I put it on at night as a treatment and my lips are super soft.


----------



## mikdie

Fresh Sugar Rose.


----------



## stephaniesstyle

recently bought the burts bees balm and i love it.


----------



## Lanier

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment


----------



## bagee

Boots No 7


----------



## ammpt0831

La Mer lip balm


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

EOS, Burt's bees and carmex


----------



## Penelope75

Kiko lipbalm night


----------



## sumita

My favorite is Sara Happ but I am trying Dr. Lipp right now and do like it.


----------



## MrsJones85

Rosebud salve, the classis one.


----------



## colorofmyheart

EOS, I've got every scent, I think. 

It used to be Burts Bees, but I think I've developed an allergy to burts. It makes the area around my lips break out in little bumps. I still love how well burts works though!


----------



## nadianostalgia

Missha Lip Treatment is super and so is Lanolips 101! I put either one at night and wake up with conditioned, soft lips. EOS is great, too.


----------



## coletmenot

Carmex


----------



## MzSHERRY

Dermalogica!


----------



## knics33

For chapped lips - hands down Carmex. Otherwise there are too many to count! I really like Fresh's lip balms and I miss MAC's tendertones. Right now I am loving the Revlon Balm stains (not sure if that counts lol?).


----------



## GhstDreamer

Fresh Sugar - it's the only lip treatment brand I use.


----------



## katran26

Fresh Lip Sugar!! I have most of the colors too- it's the *best*


----------



## LAltiero85

pmburk said:


> Bigelow or Smith's rosebud salve.



This.  It smells sooo good and feels nice.


----------



## kristin.xo

My favourite right now is the Badger Vanilla Bean cocoa butter lip balm.  I do really love the Fresh Sugar lip balms too though!


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I recently discovered Hurraw. I love that it is  natural, only $4, goes on smoothly, and comes in a variety of tasty flavors.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I like Fresh Sugar Lip treatment but also love Clinique Superbalm. Superbalm is very thick and much less expensive compared to Fresh.


----------



## db89

Sweet D said:


> Jack Black Lemon & Chamomile... although any Jack Black lip balm is amazing. Super long lasting



besides Sephora .. where else can I get Jack Black ?


----------



## missanne

db89 said:
			
		

> besides Sephora .. where else can I get Jack Black ?



Nordstrom


----------



## MsBusyBee

Chapstick (Cherry) 

love it, its cheap and I can always find it.


----------



## melopuff

Chanel - Hydrating Lip Treatment
Amazing stuff.


----------



## September24

Ditto on the Jack Black, Ulta sells it also


----------



## adoringcarmine

nuxe lip balm... its amazing!!  seriously i havent tried anything better and i have tried them all!  it's like weirdly matte and kindof un-noticable on the lipss but soo good


----------



## tadpolenyc

dr. pepper lip smacker and sometimes fresh sugar plum.


----------



## Jsully423

Burt's bees pomegranate! For almost 3 years now!


----------



## cupcakeofmylife

Palmer's Cocoa Butter  and aussie's Lucas' pawpaw ointment


----------



## clu13

It changes all the time. Carmex is my go to but I love jack black lavender vanilla and kiehl's and lush stay out of my beeswax (or whatever it's called)


----------



## sylvericon

Fresh and Rosebud Salve


----------



## Duckdash

Can't go wrong with Burt's Bees! Just got the grapefruit one and I love the scent!


----------



## EmeraldStar

sylvericon said:


> Fresh and Rosebud Salve


I second this! I primarily use the Rosebud at night.


----------



## sarryq

It's going to sound odd but there was a kid's lip balm that I used to use that was Hello Kitty. It was a brand called Kid Care and it was a tropical berry flavor. It was the BEST lip balm I ever used.  I'm super picky with the way they make my lips feel and I swear that was the best consistency and flavor! I can't find it anywhere anymore, I'm assuming they've been discontinued  so now I go for the Blistex raspberry lemonade flavor . I'm such a child! Haha


----------



## Ella James

Nivea A Kiss of Moisture. The dark blue one.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I've actually tried sooooo many but nothing gives me as good results as good ole Vaseline! I just put it on every night before I go to bed and I rarely have chapped lips.


----------



## aerofish

MOR. Specifically the blood orange flavor.


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I have been using Perlier Honey lip balm lately and love it. Its smells so good to.


----------



## sushi1015

Blistex never lets me down, recently been having extremely dry and itchy lips, and Blistex does the job


----------



## Classic Chic

Another vote for blistex!  Love the blue tube.  Recently I've upgraded to Fresh's Sugar lip balm set.  Got a mini duo from Sephora's b day gift, and got myself a set of 6 mini during Christmas, so far so great!  Blistex is wonderful because they don't dry out and don't have the strong smell that carmex have.  I can not stand carmex smell .  Most of my Suagr lip balm have a slight tint, so it's great way to add some color.


----------



## MissNataliie

For chapped lips, nothing beats Burt's Bees! The yummy mint and cooling sensation are all I need during these colder months  I also love Fresh Sugar Lip Balm. For a lip balm, it's a little pricy but so worth it. It's very moisturizing and I love the smell!


----------



## Manolos21

MissNataliie said:


> For chapped lips, nothing beats Burt's Bees! The yummy mint and cooling sensation are all I need during these colder months  I also love Fresh Sugar Lip Balm. For a lip balm, it's a little pricy but so worth it. It's very moisturizing and I love the smell!



Second the Fresh Sugar Lip Balm. I go through lip balm super quickly, so this gets expensive, but I just buy the value kits from Sephora, usually during their 20% off VIB event.


----------



## db89

Manolos21 said:


> Second the Fresh Sugar Lip Balm. I go through lip balm super quickly, so this gets expensive, but I just buy the value kits from Sephora, usually during their 20% off VIB event.



ummmm do you have a photo of the value kits, i was not aware these exitsts.


----------



## Manolos21

db89 said:


> ummmm do you have a photo of the value kits, i was not aware these exitsts.



I think they're a seasonal thing, not available right now on Sephora or elsewhere  - I just did a quick google search and found a picture of the one I bought though.


----------



## db89

Manolos21 said:


> I think they're a seasonal thing, not available right now on Sephora or elsewhere  - I just did a quick google search and found a picture of the one I bought though.



its so pretty .................i missed that.


----------



## Deanna39

Nivea


----------



## MochaJen

Carmax and Nivea ( dark blue tube) works wonders for my full dry lips.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Rosebud Perfume Co. Rosebud Salve - Minted Rose Lip Balm


----------



## Love4H

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream lip balm. It's miracle!


----------



## taniherd

Sweet Essentials Organic Lip Balm with Argan Oil in vanilla bean scent.


----------



## terps08

Manolos21 said:


> I think they're a seasonal thing, not available right now on Sephora or elsewhere  - I just did a quick google search and found a picture of the one I bought though.



This is amazing!  Which one is your favorite?  I've only tried regular sugar (in the brown tube - my favorite) and Sugar Rose (ok, but IMO does not compare to the original) when Sephora gave those away for birthdays.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom & By terry baume de rose


----------



## Deanna39

Fresh has a nice lip balm.


----------



## debssx3

Carmex. Hands down.


----------



## Deanna39

Nivea


----------



## fendifemale

Fresh Sugar or Fresh Sugar Rose


----------



## Crystalina

Fresh Lip Balm in Berry and Korres Lip Butter in Jasmine


----------



## Jaanoo

labello in cherry .. amazing for dry lips and gives an amazing tint to the lips


----------



## sadiesthegirl

I have a few that I like. My daughter has me hooked on EOS, love these. I normally use Korres and Clinique Super Balm. I like a thick balm, something that lasts and is not thin.


----------



## MissChiara

1.Dior creme de roses
2.chanel idramax
3.vaseline,the rose one


----------



## Nemirel

Rosebud Salve - hands down!


----------



## Janie81

Sugar Rose Tinted Lip Balm - smells and feels heavenly.

As far as lipstick goes, I've tried a variety of expensive and non expensive.  My favorites are MAC an Wet & Wild. Yep, I said Wet & Wild.  They are super cheap and come in many bold, fun colors.  Think Pink and Dollhouse Pink are 2 of my favorites.


----------



## Vera17

I love Soft Lips in Vanilla: smells so good, very moisturizing, and has SPF 15!


----------



## sandygram

I'm always looking for new lip balms, but my current favourites are carmex (in the tub and the squeezy tube), blistex lip medex and the CO Bigelow Rose Salve


----------



## tatertot

Fresh Sugar lip balm (I love all of them) and La Mer


----------



## Nemirel

sandygram said:


> I'm always looking for new lip balms, but my current favourites are carmex (in the tub and the squeezy tube), blistex lip medex and the CO Bigelow Rose Salve



I always have a tube of carmex in my purse...along with my rosebud salve.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I have been using By Terry baume de rose since it first came out... love it & have
alsoused Eve Lom kiss me lip balm which I carry in my bag.. also


----------



## chinableu

Eve Lom Kiss Mix.


----------



## Deanna39

debssx3 said:


> Carmex. Hands down.



Good stuff. Carmex


----------



## twin-fun

I love Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment's consistency and SPF


----------



## Tarhls

Blister lip conditioner


----------



## Frivole88

La Mer lip balm. it's the only lip balm that works on my dry lips.


----------



## BagloverBurr

currently im loving the nivea lip butters


----------



## Mischa2011

Lip Medex


----------



## Ashesela

Definately Lush Honey Trap.  I've used so many types of lip balms over the years, and this one blows them all out of the water.  My lips almost always peel (like huge pieces of lip, not just small flakes) and this almost completely stops that.  Nothing else I have tried has even come close to caring for my lips like this stuff


----------



## Manolos21

terps08 said:


> This is amazing!  Which one is your favorite?  I've only tried regular sugar (in the brown tube - my favorite) and Sugar Rose (ok, but IMO does not compare to the original) when Sephora gave those away for birthdays.



I actually love mixing colors, because I think that some of the darker colors can be too bold on their own (for me, at least).  I really like the Sugar Honey and the Sugar Passion together.  And I do like the Sugar Rose a lot, too! That one I use by itself.


----------



## NHgirly

nemirel said:


> rosebud salve - hands down!



ditto!


----------



## doriana

kiehl's lip balm (they're all good, but especially the scented ones)


----------



## Samantha S

Elizabeth Arden and dior addict lip maximize with collagen.


----------



## Design1230

Yves Saint Laurent Volupte sheer candy =)


----------



## Design1230

Love the Josie Argan Stick, its really make my lips moist


----------



## bloodyxcape

Burts Bee's lip balm in refreshing pink grapefruit. i have one at home and one at my desk at work.


----------



## Deanna39

I liked the sugar rose lip balm by fresh


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Dr Perricone's Super line.  Product is called lush lips.  It is really hydrating and long lasting.


----------



## maloneyxo

MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner in Petting Pink


----------



## QTbebe

Still eos


----------



## justwatchin

Lip Quench from Dermstore


----------



## Aficionada

La Mer Lip Balm


----------



## julietdeltalima

There's a seller on etsy.com with the username dressgreen who makes/sells the BEST LIP BALM EVER (by my standards, of course!). I like a stick balm (rather than a little tub) that's as soft as possible, and hers are just the texture/consistency I like. Also her flavors are a little out-of-the-ordinary (one of my favorites is "mojito," lime and mint!) but not sweet, so you don't end up licking them off in 10 minutes. She doesn't sell them during hot weather because of the risk they'll melt in transit, so if you're intrigued, now's the time!

I'm normally NOT a DIY beauty-type-product buyer, by the way--a friend gave me a dressgreen lip balm as part of a random goodie package in the mail and I was desperate one day and tried it, and I was immediately sold for life. I've never found a commercial balm that had such a luxurious, soothing texture, much less one that also smelled so amazing. (And I promise I'm not on the seller's payroll! I'm just a random customer who lives in the desert and needs a lot of lip balm and hasn't used anything else in 4-5 years!)


----------



## Janie81

I love Etsy!  I will def check this out.  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## MissChiara

Chanel hydramax + active nutrition(at the moment!)


----------



## libertygirl

Dr Hauschka lip care stick. Not a huge fan of the rest of the line but this lip balm is the bomb diggity


----------



## TwiNnie

I use it recently, but I can say...Carmex!


----------



## Ghettoe

I have a love hate relationship with Burt's bees lip balm.


----------



## crystalj

Sometimes I use Vaseline but I recently discovered Sugar Lip Balm from a company called Fresh. It can be purchased at Sephora.


----------



## SophieChic

crystalj said:


> Sometimes I use Vaseline but I recently discovered Sugar Lip Balm from a company called Fresh. It can be purchased at Sephora.



+1, but it is really expensive relatively speaking. It is about $20 for a standard stick. It lasts a long time, tastes like lemon (I like it) and has SPF. I carry it with me in my bag to use over my long wear lipstick during the day.

At home I go through Nivea Milk and Honey like crazy. My lips are really sensitive, I haven't figured out to what exactly, but many lip balms and lipsticks make them itch and peel, very uncomfy!  But milk and honey is great, also I can use Palmers cocoa butter stick on them without breaking out.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Dior Lip Glow  I've tried alot of balms and this works best on my lips.


----------



## bella601

Mac cremesheen


----------



## kitten6

I love my good old fashioned Chap Stick. But I've seen some new balms on this thread that I'd like to try.


----------



## emcosmo1639

I've gone through so many and my absolute favorite is one from this etsy shop http://www.etsy.com/shop/PuurBody

I've tried everything from Burts to La Mer to my own concoctions and this shop's is my favorite so far!


----------



## Simone10

Kiehls and La Mer


----------



## shibumiflowers

by Terry baum de rose


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom & by terry


----------



## MissTiss

Ghettoe said:


> I have a love hate relationship with Burt's bees lip balm.



As do I.  The situation is getting out of control. 

Right now, I'm digging the EOS balms that come in those little balls, probably just for the novelty.  

I do prefer to go natural when I can.  I eat enough lipgloss and lipstick as it is.


----------



## joanneminnie

from cle de peau


----------



## FullyLoaded

Anyone try the Jack Black one that Temptalia uses? I figure with all the lip products she wears on her blog- to keep her lips looking nice that balm has to be worth a try.


----------



## clu13

FullyLoaded said:


> Anyone try the Jack Black one that Temptalia uses? I figure with all the lip products she wears on her blog- to keep her lips looking nice that balm has to be worth a try.



I've used the mint one (free sample last year from Neiman) and then purchased the lavender vanilla.  For $7.50, it's a great deal and I like the high level of spf.  since it is a line aimed at men, it does not seem goopy and not at all shiny, which I really like. I think I liked the mint better.  Like a previous poster said, I am also into the EOS balls.  They were $10 for 5 at Costco last week so I could not resist - 95% organic and paraben free at that price is hard to beat.


----------



## FullyLoaded

^^Thank you for your help Clu13- that price for the EOS is very good, I must admit.


----------



## love_addict919

Palmers cocoa butter stick!


----------



## annebelle

Nivea (the one in dark blue) is one of my favorites, moisturizes well and it's not colored.


----------



## lovemysavior

FullyLoaded said:


> Anyone try the Jack Black one that Temptalia uses? I figure with all the lip products she wears on her blog- to keep her lips looking nice that balm has to be worth a try.


 
I tried it too and it was ok for me.  I didn't think it was that great to pay what it costs, but I did like the way the mint felt.  I did read somewhere though, that mint actually dries your lips, so maybe the other one's beside mint may work better.  Right now I am using the EOS in mint as well and I do like it, but again, I feel the mint may be drying my lips.


----------



## milhouse13

MissChiara said:


> Chanel hydramax + active nutrition(at the moment!)



+1

Truly the best stuff I've ever used-- and I have tried gazillions of balms.  This is the only one that is 100% NOT waxy and heavy on your lips! It just melts right in.


----------



## OverAnalyst

Carmex if my lips are chapped, chapstick for regular maintenance.


----------



## CanadianGal

by Terry. I'm on my 3rd one. It's expensive but worth it especially during my pregnancy when my lips were extremely dry.


----------



## Jennifoo

My favorite is Cherry Chapstick. It's ALWAYS with me. I also like Elizabeth Arden 8-Hour Cream. I have the original that I use on hands, elbowd and lips. Just love it.


----------



## KW1

milhouse13 said:


> +1
> 
> Truly the best stuff I've ever used-- and I have tried gazillions of balms.  This is the only one that is 100% NOT waxy and heavy on your lips! It just melts right in.



I'll have to try it!


----------



## Carlea

Clinique Superbalm Lip Treatment is amazing!


----------



## katsybadtz

Before I'm into Burt's bees until I discovered Sugar lip balm. (Fresh & Rose flavor)  it's so good.


----------



## RedPoppies

Burt's Bees
Maybelline Baby Lips
Nivea Kiss of Moisture
If I am home I like to use Coconut Oil to moisturize everything, lips included!


----------



## lifestylekitty

DIOR lip glow


----------



## KrissieNO.5

Apivita propoline


----------



## my peko

Sulwahsoo


----------



## Love4H

julietdeltalima said:


> There's a seller on etsy.com with the username dressgreen who makes/sells the BEST LIP BALM EVER (by my standards, of course!). I like a stick balm (rather than a little tub) that's as soft as possible, and hers are just the texture/consistency I like. Also her flavors are a little out-of-the-ordinary (one of my favorites is "mojito," lime and mint!) but not sweet, so you don't end up licking them off in 10 minutes. She doesn't sell them during hot weather because of the risk they'll melt in transit, so if you're intrigued, now's the time!
> 
> I'm normally NOT a DIY beauty-type-product buyer, by the way--a friend gave me a dressgreen lip balm as part of a random goodie package in the mail and I was desperate one day and tried it, and I was immediately sold for life. I've never found a commercial balm that had such a luxurious, soothing texture, much less one that also smelled so amazing. (And I promise I'm not on the seller's payroll! I'm just a random customer who lives in the desert and needs a lot of lip balm and hasn't used anything else in 4-5 years!)



Thanks for the review! I'm going to try it for sure! Mojito on my lips sounds amazing


----------



## thel

I have just rediscovered plain old Chapstick and am in love!


----------



## arcaedia

Fresh lip balm-this is the best lip balm I've found that contains SPF.  Their lip scrub is also great and lasts for a long time.  

Clinique superbalm lip treatment-I love this at night, it's a bit too sticky for day though

La Mer lip balm-LOVE-it's medium moisture and it feels so good!  At $50 per jar it's really hard to justify though, and I don't like using it outside my home since it's in a pot.


----------



## violetunderground

I am really a big fan of Reve de Miel. Anyone else like this one? I bought a pot in france, and have since regretted not buying like 5.


----------



## Millee

The nuxe stuff is incredible, but I just can't bring myself to spend so much on it repeatedly. I Use Nivea lip balms now, especially the olive oil and lemon one.

Think I'm gonna have to try that Mojito one though!


----------



## photogirl2

Maybelline Baby Lips Moisturizing Lip Balm in Cherry Me is my favorite. Gives a nice punch of color and really keeps lips in great shape.


----------



## Couture_Girl

Jack Black in the tube thingy
and the Sugar lip treatment


----------



## Deanna39

Soap & Glory


----------



## Indeslab

Maybelline baby lips!


----------



## Chineka

Revlon Lip Butters and Burt's Bees Vitamin E and Peppermint


----------



## sandygram

I just bought the new Burt's Bees Medicated lip balm (the one with the mint cap) and I'm in love  I also like all the carmex lip balms and the medicated blistex one


----------



## moi et mes sacs

John Masters does a lovely natural lip balm.


----------



## noon

At the moment I am loving Jo Malone lip conditioner.


----------



## tiffany_

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I've actually tried sooooo many but nothing gives me as good results as good ole Vaseline! I just put it on every night before I go to bed and I rarely have chapped lips.


+1.  Nothing beats vaseline!


----------



## Macprincessx

Nivea


----------



## abs678

Fresh sugar lip balm... I have the new berry color.  It's the only ting that keeps my lips from peeling/bleeding.  I have a huge chapping problem.


----------



## smalltownlvgirl

Lip conditioner in a tube by MAC


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry rose de baume & Eve Lom lip balm


----------



## BasketballCourt

Smith's Rosebud Salve!


----------



## floridasun8

Just plain ole Carmex here.  Have about 10 tubes scattered everywhere  LOL   Use it during the day and night before bed.


----------



## MissChiara

Rodin Olio di Lusso,I'm in love with this lip balm!


----------



## KaseyHK

Mentholatum SuperSoft Treatment Lipbalm


----------



## Love Of My Life

_By Terry rose de baume & Eve Lom_


----------



## J_L33

Burt Bees tinted balm (the one that comes in cardboard roll). I have a chronic chapped/bleeding problem and that's the only "low-end" one that helps! It's almost heavensent...I had previously purchased super-expensive ones with no avail (e.g. Caudalie..etc).


----------



## Lve

Rosebud =)


----------



## Deanna39

Lve said:


> Rosebud =)



A good one.


----------



## Pursestan

Clarins Extra-Firming Lip and Contour Balm. It makes my lips soft and super moisturized for hours.


----------



## RealDealGirl

I love Lip Smackers, I have one everywhere- in my car, at my office, in every bathroom, next to my nightstand...


----------



## pingubi

Mentholatum Lip Ice Sheer Color Strawberry


----------



## Louiebabeee

"Badger Balm" coco butter lip balm


----------



## Lady_Maria

Clarins lip balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

Suqqu lip balm... quite nice


----------



## wilding

The body shop vit. A or burts bee's. For strange reason I've been putting on the body shop hemp hand cream on them at night when I do my hands though so don't really need much in the way of lip stuff during the day.


----------



## 1fabmom

Jack Black


----------



## Deanna39

Soap & Glory


----------



## plumaplomb

Burt's Bees Original, EOS (sooo fun to put on...), and Rosebud!


----------



## renza

Yes to Carrots Lip Butter in Mint during the day, and Rosebud Salve at night.


----------



## SBundles17

Aveda


----------



## thel

Regular old Chapstick! I hated it when I was a kid, but now it actually works wonders for me.


----------



## tatertot

Hourglass N° 28 Lip Treatment Oil, took me a bit to get used to the applicator but it's wonderful.


----------



## Loverstyle

Malin + Gotez lip moisturiser


----------



## Skim3

Lobello, which is the European Chapstick. And the True Blue lip balm at B&BW


----------



## timelessbeauty

Blistex lip medex, you can actually feel it working and it gets rid of the dry flaky skin so quickly


----------



## jesslovestexas

Kiehls. The one in the tube.


----------



## loves

dr hauschka lipbalm stick


----------



## Anne82st

Kiehl's lip balm was the best!,!


----------



## Nikki7

I love Booda Butter naked lip balm


----------



## NWGal

My favorite & go to is burts bees!

Tried the keihls but it dried out my lips and caused flaking... such a bummer since I've heard such great reviews!


----------



## Ligea77

Dr. Lipp's Original Nipple Balm for night and Jack Black Shea Butter for the day.


----------



## SmoothOperator

The Cocoa Butter Badger Balm in the fat tubes. Love it!
http://www.badgerbalm.com/p-427-cocoa-butter-lip-balm.aspx


----------



## Love Of My Life

VBeaute lip treatment


----------



## twin-fun

Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment SPF 15


----------



## camelliahearts

Burt's Bees.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me & VBeaute lip


----------



## gelbergirl

Clinique Repairwear


----------



## gina2328

I love lip balm.

For the day I use Weleda Everon under lipstick.

I just discovered a new favorite, Korres Lip Butter Glaze in Jasmine, sheer and lasts a long time.  This comes in a tube.

For night time in the winter I like to use Nuxe Reve de Miel Honey Lip Balm, very moisturizing for chapped lips.


----------



## advokaitplm

L'Occitane's stick balm, Sugar, and for cheap stuff Nivea Milk & Honey


----------



## LaGeekChic

Been obsessed with the Burt's Bees colored lip balm, but somewhere it now feels like there is sand in it and I can't seem to get rid of it :/


----------



## meijen

Badger cocoa butter lip balm (cool mint)


----------



## milksway25

Chanel Hydra lip, Kiehl's mango lipbalm or Eos brand those lil round things are so cute i wanna get all the colors:giggles:.


----------



## floridasun8

Just a basic carmex user here.  Use it alone or over lips filled in with a flesh colored lip pencil for a nice finished look.


----------



## jaclyn86

Burt's bees or Baby lips for everyday and a touch of color. If my lips are really chapped and need healed I use Aquaphore lotion.


----------



## NavyRisa

jane said:


> Aquaphor by Eucerin. Available at drugstores, sold as a "healing ointment," but I have been using it as a lipbalm for years, as reccommended by my dermatologist. It is inexpensive, flavorless, and long-lasting. I have tried Le Mer, Kiehl's, and others, and this one is just way better.
> 
> And, it also works on chapped nasal passages when you have a cold!


 
Me too.


----------



## NavyRisa

jane said:


> Aquaphor by Eucerin. Available at drugstores, sold as a "healing ointment," but I have been using it as a lipbalm for years, as reccommended by my dermatologist. It is inexpensive, flavorless, and long-lasting. I have tried Le Mer, Kiehl's, and others, and this one is just way better.
> 
> And, it also works on chapped nasal passages when you have a cold!


 
I love Aquaphor by Eucerin too.


----------



## bubutoot

I love crazy rumors lipbalms!


----------



## lifestylekitty

I use DIOR lip maximizer as a lip balm cuz my lips get chapped easily. Works wonders in seconds.


----------



## swezfamily

I used Kiehl's for years and years until I discovered my new favorite - Sara Haap Lip Slip. It's amazing and I feel like my lip color lasts longer when I put the Lip Slip on first.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry, Kiss Me & VBeaute


----------



## jenny_derek

Dior lip balm


----------



## pkp0123

I love Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 because you don't need a lot of it, it comes in a non-traditional package (white tube with a black top), and it actually makes your lips soft!  It feels like you can achieve healthy lips without putting too much on.


----------



## princesspig

I love Dermophil Indien lip balm - it's from the local pharmacies here, and it's the only product that helps my lips in winter.

For the rest of the year and when my lips are okay, I use Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm. I love the matte finish of it.


----------



## Aimgrrrl

New favorite: Oyin Handmade Honey lip balm, as well as their Cup O Joe coffee flavored balm. Haven't yet found a product of theirs I don't like.


----------



## Ghettoe

I dislike the original burts bees but the mango butter one is much better and more moisturizing.


----------



## coronita

Jack Black in black tea and blackberry


----------



## kaitekins

Gotta love the Carmex where I live. In the cold dry winters its the only thing that prevents dry, cracked lips.


----------



## marmylade

Smith's Rosebud Salve!


----------



## pinky70

Burt Bees tinted lip balm in RED DAHLIA !


----------



## n21

Blistex


----------



## Alexenjie

I think I have tried almost every lip balm out there. At any given time I have at least 6 different ones by my bed. My lips are chronically dry and nothing ever fixes that. I wish I could find a miracle lip balm that would make and keep my lips moist. I think the medications I take contribute to my dry lips since my mouth is dry as well.


----------



## Storm Spirit

Really liking EOS sphere lip balms at the moment


----------



## ladyl40

Born Lippy satsuma shimmer lip balm by The Body Shop mmmmm so yummy


----------



## knics33

New favorite - Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip balm (white tube). AMAZING. 

Old stand by - Carmex


----------



## v21

I also love those EOS lip balms! My winter favourite is L'Occitane Shea Butter Lip Balm. I love it's soft scent.


----------



## lannaloodles

I love Nivea's Vanilla & Macadamia Lip Butter - smells so amazing! I'm also addicted to the Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream. I put it on overnight and it makes my lips feel incredible.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Eve Lom kiss me


----------



## Love4MK

Right now I'm addicted to the Vaseline with cocoa butter.  Also, there's this men's line at Sephora called Jack Black that sells tube lip balms that are fantastic!


----------



## anmarchant

I'm loving the Nivea lip butter. So moisturizing and smells delicious!


----------



## Bkbabe

Currently using Maybelline Baby Lips


----------



## theopenroad

Never was a fan of Kiehl's or Burt's Bees (except the Pomegranate one - and that's just for flavor).  My favorite is Mad Gabs Wildly Natural Lip Butter in Coconut Lime.


----------



## kaye

Polysporin Lip Health


----------



## Litsa

Fresh or EOS


----------



## snowbubble

Korres Lip Butter in Sheer neutral Pink.


----------



## vikassharma

*Roots Rose Radish - Bergamint Lip Balm i really like this balm's fragrance.*


----------



## orchidmyst

Lanolip 101 Ointment or the colored Lanolips


----------



## jen_sparro

Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm.


----------



## brainstorm

I only use Portland Bee Balm! Made from local bee's wax, pure simple ingredients, and works beautifully! So perfect for just $3 a tube. I've gone through about 3 tubes in the last year. http://portlandbeebalm.com/


----------



## GayleLV

My favorites would have to be Figs and Rouge (tins and tubes) as my ultimate all time HG lip products. I also dig EOS (the stick version, not the egg surprisingly) and the new Dr. Rescue version of Maybelline's Baby Lips. Palladio also has some awesome tinted lipbalms and they are herbal and smell and look so good.

I'm a lip balm/gloss addict and I've tried many. The two I never tried was La Mer and By Terry, but I couldn't justify spending that much on a balm when that money went better towards handbags, lmao. I used to have a Chanel one which was kinda poopy, but a Elizabeth Arden...or was it Estee lauder (I forget) one, in a gold tube that was kicka$$ looking which worked uber well and left a pretty fine sparkle sheen. That one I'd get again for when I wanna be looking all fancy shmancy whilst casually applying lip balm.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Alternate between 2.... by terry baume de rose & eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## GayleLV

hotshot said:


> Alternate between 2.... by terry baume de rose & eve lom kiss me balm



Is the by terry really, really good? It was one of my regrets but....I might one day. How awesome is it? Sell me on it, lmao! Hehe


----------



## Livia1

GayleLV said:


> Is the by terry really, really good? It was one of my regrets but....I might one day. How awesome is it? Sell me on it, lmao! Hehe




Not *hotshot *but another By Terry fan here and yes, it really _really _is that good! I realise it's expensive but it lasts forever.  In fact, I have found that it works best if you use very little and then really massage it in. This way, it works great under lipstick too.
You can also add a thick layer and it will give a nice shine a milky pink colour.


----------



## Samantha S

Loccitane 10% shea butter lip balm and Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream lip balm. Both are creamy but I prefer loccitane more as it is delicately scented and not too oily.


----------



## nakedjaxx

Little pricey but I received a sample from Sephora and love it. 

 FRESH
Sugar Lip Treatment SPF 15


----------



## ValentineW

I use both the Guerlain De La Ferte LipBalm Baume and whatever drugstore brand I happen to have. The Guerlain one was a bit out of my comfort/price range when I first bought it at around $30, but I absolutely love it and am SO sold that there's no doubt I'll be buying it for a long time. I AM open to trying other similar ones though, so I'll be checking back on this thread the next time I have to replace it.


----------



## ellekayee

I want the EOS ones to be my favorite because they're SO DARN CUTE and they smell AMAZING!
But the fresh's sugar lip balms work beautifully!


----------



## hforhermes

Aesop rosehip seed lip cream - hydrates and softens my dry chapped lips instantly!


----------



## CCfor C

This...I've used it for years...I put my lipstick on over it...Cheap, too.. Also use natural lavender lip balm..


----------



## pmburk

I'm a lip balm junkie! My all-time favorite is Bigelow or Smith's Rosebud Salve. Works the best for me.

Others that are high on my list are:
Jukebox Rose or Black Currant salve
Carmex original

I dislike any lip balms that have excessive flavoring in them, like cherry or anything sweet.


----------



## koreanps

I think vaseline works great, plus its cheap. Almond oil is great for lips aswell


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fresh Sugar Lip Balms


----------



## mcoco

-Korres Lip Butters
-Fresh Sugar Lip Balms


----------



## Waffle65

I like Nivea and EOS.


----------



## Brianaerin

Right now I am taking accutane and I have tried everything. I am loving Dr Dan's cortibalm. You can buy it from Amazon or Ebay or you may get your pharmacy to order it for you. It works wonders!


----------



## fendifemale

Fresh


----------



## HappyLaura001




----------



## Crazy Teckel

La Roche Posay Ceralip and Cicaplast Baume. They work wonders.


----------



## *schmoo*

another Fresh Sugar vote. It lasts the longest of anything I've tried


----------



## lifestylekitty

Human Nature flame tree lip balm


----------



## Cheetah7

Blistex spf15 or 30 but I also love my Fresh Sugar rose lip balm.


----------



## brulee

I adore Fresh Sugar and EOS.


----------



## juicyincouture

Mocha Rose by Rosebud Perfume Co


----------



## sushiixp

I found Nivea's A Kiss of Moisture worked wonderfully for my dry lips, but I go through it pretty quickly. EOS and Burt's Bees doesn't really do much for my super dry lips but better than nothing.  Chapstick Moisturizer has been my HG surprisingly, however it's starting to wean in its effectiveness... 

I see Kiehl's and fresh lip balms, but if anyone has any super moisturizing and HEALING, pls recommend!


----------



## Murphy47

Bonne Bell. Since I was 11 and my mom worked @ the cosmetics counter. Big brand back then.


----------



## Kaykayeye

Eos is my absolute favorite. Worth the price


----------



## Murphy47

Kaykayeye said:


> Eos is my absolute favorite. Worth the price




CVS has those on sale often in my area. Plus u can use coupon.


----------



## SophieChic

Oooh! I have so many! I think of lip balms in two categories, the ones with SPF that I wear over my long acting lip color during the day when I am out and about, and the non SPF balms I can wear any time. 

Hands down favorite SPF balm is Fresh Sugar. I wear it everytime I go out, I even keep a mini tube in my jeans pocket when I am out on the trails riding my horse, but the stuff lasts so long, I generally do not have to reapply.

There are several non SPF balms I like. Right now I am currently enamoured with two, 1)Smith's Rosebud Salve and 2)L'Occitaine lip balm....just comes in a plain white tube. I had never heard of it before, but because I like the hand cream so much I decided to see if they made a lip balm, and lo and behold, found it on Amazon for about $10.  Great stuff.

My other favorites are EOS mint, and my all time, will love forever, is Palmer's Cocoa Butter Stick.


----------



## tamburger

Fresh Sugar. I just hate how it's so overpriced! I love the consistency, staying power, and the fact that it has SPF.


----------



## sarahcaitlin

I like Eos, Fresh sugar lip treatments, Mongo kiss lip balms from whole foods, Burt's Bees ultra conditioning, and La Mer's 'the lip balm'.


----------



## Brwneyed1

I just heard about fresh today @ the store & already am in . I agree I don't like the expense but my lips have never felt better in one day. Be careful when looking on Amazon for a better price that you get a full tub if thats what your looking for & not the travel size.


----------



## HiromiT

Jo Malone vitamin e
Guerlain baume de la ferte
Korres butter glaze

I want to love Fresh but it dries out my lips.


----------



## Samantha S

Elizabeth Arden, 8 hour lip balm. It's moisturizing and cure chapped lips.


----------



## pmburk

For years my HG has been Smith's Rosebud Salve, but I just started using Nivea lip butter and I love it! The Raspberry Rose Kiss is very nice and hydrating.


----------



## Sem1007

My all time fave that I can't live without is Lucas Paw Paw ointment.


When I had ultra dry skin and lips I used to use Blistex Lip conditioning pot - one of the best for super dry lips!


Another fave that I love and always have one lying around is strawberry Chapstick. SPF15 as well.


All cheap lip balms but some of the best I have used.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Crabtree & Evelyn Jojoba lip balm


----------



## vintagerose

My holy grail chapstick: Burt's Bees replenishing lipbalm with pomegranate oil. It applies smoothly, has a slight tint and tastes/smells amazing! I've tried so many products and this one is my favourite.

And then when in doubt, always always always: Lucas Paw Paw ointment, a local product of where I live! Can be used for pretty much anything!


----------



## Shakalaka

I'm a lip balm addict and see a lot that I like listed already. I haven't found my HG though. Still looking for something that is minty, has SPF, and a light color. I I can usually find something with two of the three... Never all three. Any recs?


----------



## Younna

Burt's Bees Honey Lipbalm (which is kind of special here in Belgium as we don't have it, I have to buy it every time I go to the US!)

Reading all your comments I have to try Fresh Sugar now &#128521;


----------



## GirlieShoppe

HermesNewbie said:


> Nuxe Honey lip balm.


 
I still love Nuxe but I've also been using Dior Lip Glow lately.


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Fresh Sugar Lip Balm
Love the consistency and the smell!


----------



## roztayger.com

by Terry Rose de Baume


----------



## chic chic

clarins hydraquench lip balm


----------



## EnvyIsNotHot!

Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Honey Sugar...this is my staple for my very dry lips.  Aquaphor ointment gel is really good, too.  It applies more like a gloss...shinier...I never use it with matte lip products, however.  Kiehl's and Mary Kay are runners up.


----------



## SpeedyLady37

My lips are extremely dry... and I seriously cannot survive without this. Prob have gone thru 10+ in the past five years already.


----------



## Shakalaka

EnvyIsNotHot! said:


> Fresh Sugar Lip Balm in Honey Sugar...this is my staple for my very dry lips.  Aquaphor ointment gel is really good, too.  It applies more like a gloss...shinier...I never use it with matte lip products, however.  Kiehl's and Mary Kay are runners up.




I use aquaphor too!


----------



## devoted7

I love and been using la mer's lip blam for years! I literally have 3 different ones. One for home, work, and my handbag lol


----------



## Ali7364

Burt's Bees original!!


----------



## lavenderspice

carmes and chapstick


----------



## michellem

During the day I use Burt's bees watermelon colored Chapstick and at night definitely carmex!


----------



## octopus17

Dior Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

I like Eos in the lemon drop and honeydew flavors. I also like cherry Chapstick


----------



## liamnessel

La mer lip care and clarins lip balm. Best ever!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Dior Creme de Rose & Dior Glow


----------



## Brwneyed1

Sugar. I love it even thou it's $$.


----------



## Brwneyed1

1HandbagCrazyMs said:


> Fresh Sugar Lip Balm
> Love the consistency and the smell!



+1


----------



## BooYah

Jack Black works best for me


----------



## kirsten

Good Ol' Bonnie Bell Dr Pepper Lip Smacker. I've been using that stuff for 15 years +.

I have been using LUSH "The Kiss" a lot as of lately. It is their Valentine lip balm.


----------



## Jennifoo

purseprincess32 said:


> Dior Creme de Rose & Dior Glow


I've heard that the Crème de Rose is fantastic. I'm curious and will most likely get it the next few weeks.


----------



## Jennifoo

liamnessel said:


> La mer lip care and clarins lip balm. Best ever!!


I've heard good things about both of these. I hope to try them in the next few months.


----------



## Jennifoo

After several months of trying to find a less expensive equivalent to my favorite lip balm, I'm back to it. It's Sara Happ The Lip Slip One Luxe Balm. I got the pot, and am using it mostly at night. It has a thick consistency, and really sticks to my lips- I can still feel it on my lips when I wake up in the morning. It has a light, sweet scent. I had tried cheaper, but still good, lip balms and even layered them at night, but my lips would still be dry by morning. My lips have also been peeling lately, most likely due to the cold, dry winter air. 


 I hope to try Dior Crème de Rose and La Mer in the next few months as well.


----------



## liamnessel

Jennifoo said:


> After several months of trying to find a less expensive equivalent to my favorite lip balm, I'm back to it. It's Sara Happ The Lip Slip One Luxe Balm. I got the pot, and am using it mostly at night. It has a thick consistency, and really sticks to my lips- I can still feel it on my lips when I wake up in the morning. It has a light, sweet scent. I had tried cheaper, but still good, lip balms and even layered them at night, but my lips would still be dry by morning. My lips have also been peeling lately, most likely due to the cold, dry winter air.
> 
> 
> I hope to try Dior Crème de Rose and La Mer in the next few months as well.




The La mer is truly the best if you need some healing. But to stay hydrated I use the clarins lip one.


----------



## jayjoy

Chapstick


----------



## angelxchild

Jennifoo said:


> After several months of trying to find a less expensive equivalent to my favorite lip balm, I'm back to it. It's Sara Happ The Lip Slip One Luxe Balm. I got the pot, and am using it mostly at night. It has a thick consistency, and really sticks to my lips- I can still feel it on my lips when I wake up in the morning. It has a light, sweet scent. I had tried cheaper, but still good, lip balms and even layered them at night, but my lips would still be dry by morning. My lips have also been peeling lately, most likely due to the cold, dry winter air.
> 
> 
> I hope to try Dior Crème de Rose and La Mer in the next few months as well.




I have the Dior Creme de Rose and it's amazing! My lips get really dry and chapped during the winter time, but this has really kept my lips soft and moisturized 

I've also been loving the Epic Blend lip balms - they're super affordable and smell delicious!


----------



## MarikaBe

OK, very unexpensive and may not sound awesome, but I love it! I have a Nivea Pealr lib balm in every bag and coat I own!!! (almost!) The shiny pink just embraces my complexion whatever I am wearing, it is MY Must!


----------



## Fippy

Burt's Bees lip balm, I love this stuff.


----------



## mcivil1

red is the best color


----------



## FendiBaby

I absolute adore Dior Addict Lip Glow. It is my ultimate HG product. I had to stop wearing typical lip balms because they start to dry out my lips after awhile and I feel like my lips start to get addicted to them, in a not good wat because they dry out more and more. Dior Lip Glow is the most moisturizing thing I have ever out on my lips and it does not have this same addicting effect. Plus it dies what it says, makes my lips soft and the color is unique and beautiful on everyone who I have seen try it.


----------



## karman

I'm currently using Smith's Rosebud Salve, but I love my Dior Lip Glow as well.


----------



## Poth

I like to make my own lip balm.  It's really easy to do, and I love knowing exactly what's being used on my lips!


----------



## phiphi

loving the fresh sugar advanced therapy lip treatment. winter is killing my lips!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Burt's Bees


----------



## nicole_201012

Dior Creme de Rose !!!!!


----------



## MarikaBe

Also, when you don't have anything handy, I've post about this before but truly, this stuff works wonders: Baby Vaseline!!  Yeah, white petroleum jelly, on your lips, on your hands, on your feet, on your kids, truly does the best moisturizer job!!!  Cheap & free of parabens and all of these unwanted molecules!


----------



## MacCutie08

Dior Addict Lip Glow


----------



## EvaBBlogt

By Terry Baume de Rose!


----------



## LuLuElle

Eos!


----------



## Maybi

Burt bees


----------



## milksway25

Holly33 said:


> What is EOS?  Is this the one that comes in the egg?



Yes. d honeydew one is great and also the summer fruit flavor. i also am using my chanel hydralip balm and jo malone vitamin e lip balm my favorites


----------



## batfish

Not very glamourous, but blistex intensive moisturiser (the one in a white plastic tube-in the uk).  I think it's the best by a mile.


----------



## taniherd

Right now I really love the Noya 100% natural lip balm 
I have 3.  Vanilla, cherry, and classic.  
Bought mine from Amazon.


----------



## janesBydiction

Chapstick. I used to do the Burt's Bees thing, but nothing has topped Chapstick for me. And I am prone to having insanely dry lips.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose & Eve Lom kiss


----------



## Ginanimal

I have so many lip balms that it's hard to tell which one is my favorite. I am also a serious lip balm junkie, I buy a new one as soon as it's released regardless of how used up my other ones are. 

I have 3 favorite right now. One is Eco Lips Medicinal, which is all-natural and organic. The second is Avalon Organics Vanilla Rosemary, which is all natural and organic.

My everyday tinted lip balm is Nivea a Kiss of Care and Color in Sheer Coral. I go to this great lip balm whenever I want a little bit of color


----------



## purseprincess32

Sugar lip treatment works best!


----------



## cougster

Fresh Sugar


----------



## Esquared72

Vanilla Carmex with SPF15


----------



## pond23

Jack Black


----------



## ninjanna

I rarely use lip balms but my girl friend recently got me the EOS lip balm which feels so good and tastes great too hehe. I'm currently using the summer fruits flavour, but the honeydew one smells so good!


----------



## GGspice25

Carmex soothing lip balm


----------



## Sarah_sarah

Used to be Sisley but because of the harsh chemicals switched to Erborian.


----------



## Karheart

Vaseline Rosy Lips in the tiny tub.


----------



## calliec

Any Burts Bees lip balm is great


----------



## Omgwhyy

I just use Carmex. I kind of like the burning sensation on my lips.


----------



## gadea

Nuxe Rêve de miel lip bam


----------



## panduhbear

RoC Enydrial Lip Balm


----------



## merc_g

I'm addicted to Carmex, but trying to wean myself off...so now in using Lush's Honey Trap lip balm. Don't get the tingle of Carmex, but it leaves my lips feeling smooth!


----------



## JJbear

Loccitane 100% Shea butter for nighttime, Clarins moisturizer in the morning (it sinks right in and is matte), and Jack Black during the day. I'm a bit lip OCD but I don't wear much makeup so might as well be haha.

I used to be a fresh sugar addict but I realized it was a bit of a rip off after I read the ingredients.


----------



## alyssa18o6

Right now, the cupcake Chapstick. I'm addicted. And at night I use the Nivea tin in the macadamia one.


----------



## hansta123

Elizabeth Arden 8 Hour Cream (in stick form!)
or
Nuxe Reve de Miel lip balm (for the nighttime!)


----------



## codextooth

Nivea has the best lip balm... cheap and affordable.


----------



## NailCandy101

Vaseline lip therapy. I live in Canada and that stuff is theee best!


----------



## GGspice25

carmex atm


----------



## rutabaga

Caudalie lip treatment or Egyptian Magic if I'm at home.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Treatment


----------



## LadyR

CrackBerryCream said:


> Fresh Sugar Advanced Lip Treatment




Same here - I use it nightly and wake up with soft, smooth lips.


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Blistex Complete Moisture. Best lip balm I've ever used, and I've tried many over the years. I also wear it every night before bed and my lips never get chapped.


----------



## radsres

eos in sweet mint. I used to be addicted to the Fresh lip balms but for the price of 1 of those I can get like 7 eos balms. that's a win!!


----------



## joomyleloo

LadyR said:


> Same here - I use it nightly and wake up with soft, smooth lips.




^+1

The lip balm is just so smooth and it's not sticky at all!


----------



## LoVeinLA

Fresh tinted lip treatment SPF 15


----------



## looel

Nuxe Rêve de miel for night and Jack Black Peppermint spf25 for day


----------



## Asphodel

Good ol' Chapstick. Lol


Cinderella is proof that a new pair of shoes can change your life


----------



## taniherd

*Right now my fav is:
Crazy Rumors 100% natural lip balm with moisturizing shea butter.  *


----------



## kings_20

Blistex Daily Conditioner and C.O. Bigelow Rose Salve are my current faves.


----------



## Thandie

Philosophy hope in a stick....


----------



## chloe_chanel

Kiehls baby lip balm. Best $9 I've ever spent. Also the original (in blue tube) Maybelline baby lips.


----------



## Deanna39

Soap & Glory


----------



## applez

Burts bees! Cant live without it


----------



## patsybeach

Fresh Coral! I don't wear lipstick but this lip balm is as good as one.


----------



## saintgermain

Whole Foods lip balm- cheap and natural!


----------



## ldvcool

Dior Lip glow - best lip balm I've ever had!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

EOS
aquaphor lip balm.


----------



## lavenderspice

vaseline lip therapy


----------



## Creativelyswank

Fresh sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

hotshot said:


> by terry baume de rose



I've always wanted to try this.


----------



## EvaBBlogt

It's the best! I just used op mine and need a new one asap! I have to admit, I don't like the color it gives off but I've been using it every night before bed and I haven't had dry/chapped lips since.
By day I use Lucas' Papaw ointment and/or Givenchy Hydra Sparkling Lip (and cheek) balm. 
These products work miracles for me.


----------



## GlamMani

Love Nuxe Reve di Miel, so incredibly moisturising. I usually use this at night though - during the day, I go for Badger's Madagascan vanilla lip balm, hydrating but sinks in really quickly.


----------



## Lenfer

*Nuxe* ~ *Reve de Miel*​


----------



## Anna1

I use the Vaseline lips and it works wonders on my lips!


----------



## jaijai1012

I've been obsessing over the Agave Lip Mask from Bite Beauty!


----------



## TeochewLady

Carmex!


----------



## sumita

jaijai1012 said:


> i've been obsessing over the agave lip mask from bite beauty!




+1


----------



## saintgermain

just tried EOS for the first time, and it was amazing! Keeping it on my nighttime drawer now


----------



## katran26

Fresh Lip Sugar Advanced Therapy---- works wonders!


----------



## Icy Melona

Lucas Paw Paw ointment


----------



## Sem1007

Finally tracked down EOS after reading all the rave reviews about it, in Melbourne Australia so not available anywhere besides Costco and cant say I was overly impressed. Just another lipbalm to me. Lips were dry soon after. Smells awesome though!

My fave used to be Lucas PawPaw but got put off when I heard majority of it is Petrochemicals and not good for you so found an all natural organic version Suvana Paw Paw and it is awesome. New fave!!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar


----------



## kisskissbagbag

Maybelline's Baby lips


----------



## jen7xx

kisskissbagbag said:


> maybelline's baby lips



+1


----------



## anecdotes

Clarins!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Eos.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

RMS beauty raw coconut cream - can't go more natural than that. My lips love it.


----------



## jaijai1012

At night I use the Agave lip mask from Bite Beauty and during the day I use Elizabeth Arden's 8-hour lip balm


----------



## mrswinky

I tend to go through phases with lip balm. At the moment it's Nuxe because it's matte and not slimy.


----------



## Ella James

I love Burt's Bees lip shimmers.. 99.9% of the time it is the only lipstick I wear.


----------



## roztayger.com

just bought Hourglass lip oil treatment and love it...its $$ but my lips are always dry and peeling...seems to be working.  very happy !!


----------



## cougster

Smith's Rosebud Salve & Fresh Sugar


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Strawberry Salve (gold container from Sephora)


----------



## chinadoll724

Another vote for burt's bees. I've tried a large number of balms (EOS, coconut oil, and none stay on long enough.)


----------



## Kbryan3

lvuittonaddict said:


> Eos.



same! i love that it can't just sporadically open in your bag as well. I've had some lipsticks open in my purse and basically ruin it


----------



## LVoeletters

roztayger.com said:


> just bought Hourglass lip oil treatment and love it...its $$ but my lips are always dry and peeling...seems to be working.  very happy !!




I like this too but then I read on Paula's choice or a different authority that it was "the equivalent of putting snake venom on yourself" that the ingredients aren't good for you? I've been using it sparingly


----------



## HappyLaura001

cougster said:


> smith's rosebud salve & fresh sugar



+1


----------



## bunnyr

Lipsmackers. I've tried lots of high end but all dried my lips. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pond23

Yuli Lip Conditioner


----------



## nikky84

Melem. It's the best lipbalm ever


----------



## firstclasscoach

Mountain Herbs Natural Lip Balm by Misty Mountain Soap Company, Gatlinburg, TN
http://www.mistymountainsoap.com/product-p/lb004.htm


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Nivea lip butter vanilla and macadamia kiss


----------



## Esquared72

Recently discovered Blistex Nurture & Nourish...now obsessed.


----------



## asiatica

Blistex it is for me, too...the daily lip conditioner line. I've tried lots of balms and so far it's the one that works best.


----------



## brwneyedgrl

I use lip balm from the Honest Company for reapplying  during the day. After washing my face and moisturizing, in the am/pm I use Nuxe reve de miel since  I am trying to ration my supply.


----------



## sdkitty

I use vitamin A&D ointment at night and in the morning when I'm not wearing makeup.  I keeps my lips moist and you can get a huge tube of the generic brand for the price of a tiny tube of something labeled for lips (like vasoline)


----------



## September24

sdkitty said:


> I use vitamin A&D ointment at night and in the morning when I'm not wearing makeup.  I keeps my lips moist and you can get a huge tube of the generic brand for the price of a tiny tube of something labeled for lips (like vasoline)





yep, when my lips are chapped I use a combo of this plus Neosporin and Lotrimin, clears them right up! (read that a lot of chapped lips are actually due to fungal infection, hence the lotrimin)


----------



## USCGirlie

Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask. My lips were chronically dry and sensitive, but ever since first using this lip treatment a few months ago, my lips have improved significantly! I've tried many lip treatments over the years (ranging from drugstore to higher-end) and can't recommend this highly enough for dry lips!


----------



## Iluvbags

USCGirlie said:


> Bite Beauty Agave Lip Mask. My lips were chronically dry and sensitive, but ever since first using this lip treatment a few months ago, my lips have improved significantly! I've tried many lip treatments over the years (ranging from drugstore to higher-end) and can't recommend this highly enough for dry lips!



I've heard about this. I have to try because my lips are chronically dry


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

sara happ's lip slip in the tube is the best


----------



## ROSESAPPHIREx

Maybelline Baby Lips in Quenched. I don't like the color ones or the minty ones. My lips feel rough and get pretty dry normally, so this really helps.


----------



## USCGirlie

Iluvbags said:


> I've heard about this. I have to try because my lips are chronically dry



I've tried so many different lip balms and treatments over the years and this is the only one that's made an actual difference -- even when I'm not wearing this, my lips are much softer and more hydrated than before. If you try it, I hope you like it as well! If you're interested, I have a much longer, in-depth review of this on my blog (link in my signature).


----------



## sparksndheels

Korres 
Or good old Vaseline


----------



## CrackBerryCream

EOS in summer fruit, or the Fresh Sugar Advanced lip treatment


----------



## gajitldy

Dior Creme de Rose.

Diane


----------



## Iluvbags

USCGirlie said:


> I've tried so many different lip balms and treatments over the years and this is the only one that's made an actual difference -- even when I'm not wearing this, my lips are much softer and more hydrated than before. If you try it, I hope you like it as well! If you're interested, I have a much longer, in-depth review of this on my blog (link in my signature).



Thank you will definitely check out your blog


----------



## Tiare

The tinted "Kiss of Color" Nivea balms are pretty nice/inexpensive. I've also been using the Aerin rose balm I got in a GWP. It's pretty good, but, fairly heavy. I'll probably throw it in a drawer until winter.


----------



## shoegal27

Nivea Kiss of milk and honey and Olive oil and lemon. 
my lips have never been this smooth.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

this la mer lip product in a round jar i really like it..i have very dry lips and they crack so often however this product has been working so well for me...b4 the la mer i was using the Fresh Sugar (brown tube) and it was ok..


----------



## mia1011

EOS. Good ingredients and reasonable price!


----------



## lnw85

Burt's Bees.  Its been miraculous for me.  My lips were always so dry and cracked to the point they would bleed and now, they are soft and smooth and stay that way for hours after applying.


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Burt's bees


----------



## Anna1

Just got Dior lip glow, and loveee it


----------



## tretrechic88

Fresh sugar tinted lip treatment! Rose is my favorite tint and it moisturizes for a long time.


----------



## lala1

This one I have been using them for years!!


----------



## Princess CFD

Kiehl's lip balm #1
If I want a bit of colour I layer Elizabeth Arden Eight Hour Cream over my favourite day time lippy ( currently Chanel Rouge Coco #11 Legende)


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Tinted: Fresh sugar
Clear: Jack Black (men's brand)


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Oh! This is more like a lippie, but Arden's eight hour cream lipstick works really well (barring weird herbal scent) and has great color too.

P.s. I tried Lanolips and it did not work for me!


----------



## taniherd

Just bought Yes to Coconut lip balm and it's awesome!


----------



## ellen smithee

I used to like Burt's Bees for the peppermint, but CVS has one that I find just as good for half the price.


----------



## Ganymede

Nuxe

Holy grail 

Matte, moisturising, smoothing, natural beeswax/honey, multipurpose, nice packaging !


----------



## cougster

taniherd said:


> Just bought Yes to Coconut lip balm and it's awesome!




It sure is. I also like Fresh Sugar


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose


----------



## halohalo

I've recently done home made soap, lotion, etc... and I've made my own lip balm. I got this:
http://www.brambleberry.com/Nourish-Lip-Balm-Base-P5231.aspx
http://www.brambleberry.com/Mint-Julep-Flavor-Oil-P3845.aspx

$11 total and it makes 30 lip balms. I also add extra mint essential oil to make it more minty, as I like the menthol sensation. I swear it is better than anything I've ever used before, and no one believe how cheap it is.

I saw this recipe where you put sugar in the lip balm and make it a lip scrub. I want to try that next.


----------



## Ilgin

La Mer lip balm


----------



## cwxx

Givenchy hydra sparkling magic lip balm - so moisturizing!


----------



## Linz379

EOS - Strawberry sorbet


----------



## Pursestan

I have two:

Clarins Extra-Firming Lip and Contour Balm.

Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm. I love the balm itself and the fact that it has Spf 25 in it.


----------



## purseprincess32

Fresh Sugar original clear balm
Dior Creme De Rose


----------



## Lanvinfiend

Pursestan, I recently tried the Jack Black and love it too!


----------



## dotcomdotau

It's always Burt's Bees for me  Quite a few people have mentioned it - I didn't know it was so popular!


----------



## pond23

Yuli lip conditioner, Malin & Goetz lip moisturizer, Hourglass


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Addicted to Vaseline, it's my Holy Grail BUT Body Shop's lip balm is great too!


----------



## lovemeagoodbag

smith's rosebud salve


----------



## moorekmm

Lately I can't get enough of the EOS spheres. Before that it was Smith's salve.


----------



## alessia70

smith's rosebud salve for nighttime use

maybelline babylips quenched for daytime, i'm surprised a make up brand makes such a good lipbalm, it doesnt leave a nasty film on my lips and is really moisturizing.


----------



## deltalady

Nuxe Rêve de Miel


----------



## ScottyGal

Recently I'm loving Tropic Lip Love, good product and smells lovely!


----------



## rutabaga

Caudalie, before they reformulated it with that horrible starburst scent


----------



## TracyCalhoun

I don't have a particular product use in a lip balm. As long as the lip balm I use contains the properties that provide moisture and prevent chapped lips. I, specifically, use a lip balm that has healing properties, antiseptic and an antioxidant.


----------



## Illya

I love using the EOS lip balms. If I'm not using that I pick up Crazy Rumors from a local organic store like MOM's.


----------



## gajitldy

Dior Creme de Rose   Awesome stuff.  A little pricey for a small jar but it goes along way.  One probably lasts me about 6 months.

Diane


----------



## raiderette74

I get one from longview farms made with emu oil.......LOVE!


----------



## prisma

I love Clinique chubby sticks lip balm.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Chapstick in Raspberry
EOS Pink sphere


----------



## stephenelarrey

I usually prefer to use lip balm only during winter season and that too I prefer organic lip balm which is natural and good.


----------



## karester

- Jack Black lip balm in Lemon & Chamomile
- Burts Bees Ultra Conditioning, Coconut & Pear, Mango Butter, Pumpkin Spice (loove this one!)
- Nivea A Kiss of Olive Oil & Lemon, A Kiss of Moisture
- EOS spheres

I like a lot mainly because I like trying different kinds and can't stick to just one.


----------



## allyloupuppy

Fresh sugar, original colorless!! It's the best on the planet&#128512;


----------



## Barbora

Lately Vaseline has been working the best for me!

I like Elizabeth Arden's Eight Hour Cream Lip Balm and Shiseido Benefiance Lip Treatment too but for some reason they haven't been working for me lately.


----------



## cupcakegirl

Happy to find this thread... I am obsessed with lip balm!!!

my faves:
maybelline baby lips- peppermint and grape
yes to grapefruit


After reading all the rave reviews of fresh sugar, I had to order it!  Can't wait to try it!


----------



## purseprincess32

Right now I'm loving the Tony Moly lip balm in blueberry. The cute purple lips packaging is fun and the smell is amazing. I like how it's so moisturizing on my lips even better then the Fresh lip treatment balms.


----------



## flowerboy

Blistex medex


----------



## bella601

Fresh brand


----------



## devik

I wonder if the Bite Agave Lip Mask counts as a 'balm'? I use it as a night treatment and really like it.


----------



## combatwombat

I have many faves, but Weleda Everon has been my #1 for years.  It's very thick and waxy so it's very protective especially in the winter, and it smells like roses and vanilla.

Other loves:
John Masters Lip Calm
Nuxe Reve de Miel
EOS summer fruits
La Roche Posay Ceralip for significant chapping

And theFaceshop's lip masks


----------



## LadyR

Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 - very emollient, especially for this time of year (Winter) in NY.


----------



## lifestylekitty

Eos Honeydew lop balm. Yummy!


----------



## dlovechanel

Dior lip glow &#10084;


----------



## SheisBlushing

Nuxe Reve de Miel is my absolute favourite - I have a pot on my nightstand, one in my bathroom cabinet and the stickversion in my bag :worthy:


----------



## imum

Good ol' Nivea Hydro Care love it.


----------



## Yogirl

combatwombat said:


> I have many faves, but Weleda Everon has been my #1 for years.  It's very thick and waxy so it's very protective especially in the winter, and it smells like roses and vanilla.
> 
> Other loves:
> John Masters Lip Calm
> Nuxe Reve de Miel
> EOS summer fruits
> La Roche Posay Ceralip for significant chapping
> 
> And theFaceshop's lip masks




If you like Weleda you will probably like Dr. Hauschka as well.


----------



## ClassicBeautee

Good ole Carmex


----------



## jenny70

At night I will only use Carmex. 

During the day under lipstick or gloss I like the Sugar lip balm or the Tony Moly lip balm in honey.


----------



## bunnyr

Soap and glory


----------



## mashedpotato

jenny70 said:


> At night I will only use Carmex.
> 
> During the day under lipstick or gloss I like the Sugar lip balm or the Tony Moly lip balm in honey.



I love Tony Moly lip balm in honey too 
Follow by Shiseido UV Protective Lip Balm in Sweet Breeze and Avene Cold Cream Lip Balm


----------



## melakkuma

They have this beneficial ingredient in some lip balms and other beauty products, but I always got soft, baby lips just from using Palmer's Cocoa Butter (even though the label says it's for softening stretch marks and scars)  

My mom always applied it on my lips ever since I was little. I stopped applying it when I got older, and I developed discoloration on my lips >_< I turned to Palmer's again and it significantly lightened my lips back to the original color.


----------



## ocean82

La Mer Lip Balm is my favorite.


----------



## Bentley1

Sugar Lip Polish (original)


----------



## Fran0421

By far the Nuxe Reve De Miel- it also dries to a matte so you can put your lipstick almost straight after


----------



## purseprincess32

Currently enjoying Ology mint lip balm 100% natural and it's very moisturizing.


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

The Tony Moly BBO lip balm is good


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## msdiene

bunnyr said:


> Soap and glory



I use a lip balm from Soap & Glory also -Good Kisser.  Works wonders for my very dry lips!  Based on all of the good reviews I'm eager to try the Nuxe Reve de miel and the Fresh Sugar lip balms also.


----------



## TygerKitty

Trolley-Dolly said:


> The Tony Moly BBO lip balm is good



I first read this as "Tony Moly *BBQ *lip balm" and was totally grossed out, haha!

My favorite is Julep's daylight defense in vanilla mint but they stopped selling it... luckily I bought a ton of them when they were on super, duper sale until I can find something I like better.  

LipSmackers Barq's root beer is another favorite... it's kind of weird but I love the formula of that flavor in particular.


----------



## amadea88

Burt's Bees beeswax lip balm


----------



## nottalotta

I don't see Kiehl's tinted lip balm on their website. I do see scented lip balm posted. Are they the same thing?  If not, can someone please share a link for Kiehl's tinted lip balm?  Thanks!


----------



## lenarmc

EOS.  I like the waxy feel.

LUSH lip balm in chocolate orange.  I don't recall the name, and it's not in front of me.

Vaseline Lip Therapy in Rose


----------



## lifestylekitty

Love EOS and Lush


----------



## arabianrose

Carmex because its a classic and works a charm. I wear it nightly.

Dior Creme de Rose. Super hydrating and gives a lovely pinkish flush to the lips, plus it smells gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

TygerKitty said:


> I first read this as "Tony Moly *BBQ *lip balm" and was totally grossed out, haha!
> 
> My favorite is Julep's daylight defense in vanilla mint but they stopped selling it... luckily I bought a ton of them when they were on super, duper sale until I can find something I like better.
> 
> LipSmackers Barq's root beer is another favorite... it's kind of weird but I love the formula of that flavor in particular.




I have been wearing LipSmackers since I was 11. Totally addicting. Every once in a while they discontinue my fav flavor and I have a bit of a panic till I find a new flavor. 
It's the only cosmetic I have used they haven't discontinued in 39 years.


----------



## krissa

Mac lip conditioner, Burt's bees, baby lips.


----------



## fashion_junky

Kiehl's


----------



## Chanel522

Peter Thomas Roth Lips to Die For


----------



## antschulina

Carmex and blistex!


----------



## Bentley1

Fresh Sugar Lip Balm (the original)


----------



## LadyR

Another fave lip balm of mine is Smith's Rosebud Salve in a Tube.  A light rose scent but not overwhelming, IMO.  And love the convenience of the tube application!


----------



## Sweetface101

Bag Balm or Aquaphor


----------



## cupcakegirl

fresh sugar advanced therapy


----------



## Reako

Burts Bees does it for me


----------



## koalala

Lip balm without colour:
Sierra Bees, Organic Pomegranate Beeswax Lip Balm with Vitamin E
Just $0.95 from iHerb!

With colour: Fresh Passion! give my lips a pop of colour while still mositurizing


----------



## K M L

I've tried everything under the sun from highend like la mer lip calm to chapstick and I keep coming back to vaseline lip therapy --- Nothing beats it!


----------



## bunnyr

Amore pacific lip treatment (?) comes in a tube $35


----------



## PoisedPose

Dior Creme de Rose and Yüli Cellular Lip Conditioner


----------



## pinky70

Carmex and sephora lipbalm


----------



## pursesinpink

K M L said:


> I've tried everything under the sun from highend like la mer lip calm to chapstick and I keep coming back to vaseline lip therapy --- Nothing beats it!



I agree with this!  I have had dry lip issues for years and have tried everything from the super expensive dept store brands to the drug store stuff, and vaseline beats them all.  I never have chapped lips when I use vaseline...and they now have colored and flavored varieties too!


----------



## gottaluvmybags

Fresh brown sugar and lip therapy (the white tube)


----------



## nerual13

Palmers Cocoa Butter stick, about 3 or 4 bucks at Target. Been using it for probably 20 years or so now and I haven't had chapped lips in all that time. I cannot live without it at this point!


----------



## BelleFleur

Burt's Bees original and Smith Rosebud Salve


----------



## deamongirl

still the classic chapstick


----------



## adm41

Nivea! The boy thinks I'm odd but I simply must have one on me at all times. Always stocking up when I see them on special


----------



## pinky70

adm41 said:


> Nivea! The boy thinks I'm odd but I simply must have one on me at all times. Always stocking up when I see them on special



Addictive crazy hoarders we are here!


----------



## lilredsmiles

Cocoa butter vaseline!  I keep some in a little slider metal tin in my purse.  Awesome for prepping lips for an opaque nude lipstick.  After scrubbing my lips with a wet toothbrush, I put some vaseline on.  I give it some time to soak in (blow dry my hair, do the rest of my makeup, etc).  The result is super soft and smooth lips.  Got the idea from Goss Makeup Artist on Youtube.  Love him!


----------



## kymmie

Dior Crème de Rose and Smith's Rosebud Salve -- strawberry is my favorite.


----------



## jamlovesc

YSL Sheer candy lip balm and Fresh sugar lip treatment. I wish the ysl lip balm has spf tho.


----------



## prisma

Clinique chubby sticks in fuller fig and a whole lotta honey.


----------



## Ganymede

Nuxe is amazing. And it has a wonderful natural finish - not super shiny!


----------



## cate1985

Mine is Yu-Be Lip Therapy! I'm such a lip balm addict, and this is the first one that I don't have to reapply every five minutes, it really lasts. Plus it's cheap!


----------



## LadyR

Another favorite of mine is Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment Advanced Therapy, which I apply before bedtime.  Twice a week, I also use Fresh Sugar Lip Polish before applying the Advanced Therapy.  Soft and smooth lips in the morning!


----------



## taniherd

Hurraw organic lip balms.  My 2 favs are the black cherry and the mint.


----------



## lizzyp2786

Vine & Branch Lip balm


----------



## Sweetface101

Bag balm


----------



## mandypandy12

love the eos ones, esp in honeydew!


----------



## MissChiara

At The moment Chanel Hydra beauty lip balm


----------



## justwatchin

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## baxa17

Pixi by Petra, it's pretty affordable too. I don't like Fresh sugar balm, it's just too soft. I broke a few and finally gave up


----------



## missliberia

Dr. Pepper Lip Smackers


----------



## Pattern8

My favorite was erno laszlo lip transphuse but as they've discontinued it I would have to say Bobbi brown's lip balm is my current fav. Arden's eight hour cream and Lancôme nutrix (original) both work well but can get messy. I wasn't too impressed with la mer or Sicily in this particular category and only slightly more with chantecaille. I do however agree with the others here who have recommended good ole Chapstick but only the one in the blue tube!


----------



## Violet Bleu

La Mer


----------



## xalvanor

Has anyone here tried the agave lip mask?


----------



## Cannes

Labello is the best!


----------



## jaijai1012

xalvanor said:


> Has anyone here tried the agave lip mask?




I use it but I strongly feel that since they changed the packaging the product for some reason doesn't work as well for me anymore.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I live in Cyprus, and my mum got me one of these from the local chemist when she came for a visit:

Dr Organic 'Bioactive skincare' lipbalm  - Manuka honey

I also have the same brand but in virgin coconut oil. They're lovely lipbalms, about 5 euros each. My lips are always dry, and so I'm constantly applying lipbalm. I'm pleased to say that with this brand I don't need constant applications.


----------



## chrycket1976

Chapstick for me. Strawberry flavor.


----------



## MissScarlett

Malin + Goetz Mojito Lip Balm


----------



## LoVeinLA

MissScarlett said:


> Malin + Goetz Mojito Lip Balm



+1. Love this balm!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MissChiara said:


> At The moment Chanel Hydra beauty lip balm


i've been looking at this lately.. do you still use the product if so how are you liking it?


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## Comte

By Terry Baume de Rose. Pricey, but worth every cent. Elegant, effective, really beautiful product.


----------



## CrazyDogLady

Check out the Nivea Vanilla and Macadamia Nut lip butter! Smells so yummy, and works AMAZING.


----------



## peachy pink

pinky70 said:


> Carmex



best ever!


----------



## i love louie

I obsess over the burt's bees lip balms!Cheap, very moisturizing and smell amazing! Love the pink grapefruit and wild cherry! [emoji16]


----------



## BrooklynBAP

Fresh Sugar lip balm. Love it!


----------



## chunkylover53

Paula's Choice Lip Treatment Balm


----------



## SabinaLin

Nuxe Rêve de Miel, it's really great and it's matte and so moisturizing!


----------



## revasharma3

My favorite lip balm is Baby lip balm


----------



## khirad

Zo Medical Liprebuild


----------



## taniherd

Right now...
Lush Honey Trap & Lip Service


----------



## IndigoRose

Lip Affection Passionate Peppermint


----------



## Belladiva79

La mer


----------



## MakeupbyJessie

I love KORRES lip butter in Jasmine is the best ever


----------



## pixiesparkle

An old favourite of mine is KORRES lip butter which I apply religiously everyday during winter. Recently I started using TATCHA gold camellia nourishing lip balm and I absolutely its lightweight and hydrating formula. It is also only lightly scented which is soothing for night time use.


----------



## nestlee

I have a love/hate relationship with By Terry baume de rose lol


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Hurraw


----------



## Hirisa

Nuxe Reve de Miel for under lipsticks when needed, and Nivea Vanilla and Macadamia Lip Butter at night.


----------



## Kailuagal

Received Jersey Shore Sun Mongongo anti-aging lip conditioner in a sub box. I was going to toss it as I'd never heard of it. I'm glad I tried it as it's long lasting with a nice flavor. Plus I looked at the ingredients and I found out it's organic with sunflower oil, beeswax, cocoa butter, and all essential oils. Not bad!


----------



## Douleur_exquise

Chanel hydramax out of work, Nivea essential care at work. I love that little pot but I always feel like my hands are dirty when I'm at work so I need something on a stick


----------



## MissChiara

Douleur_exquise said:


> Chanel hydramax out of work, Nivea essential care at work. I love that little pot but I always feel like my hands are dirty when I'm at work so I need something on a stick



I love Chanel hydramax and I use it at home for the same reason!


----------



## beautybetty

I have really dry lips, and I've tried so many chapsticks and lipbalms, but none of them seemed to help.  I finally asked someone at Sephora and they recommended Jack Black Intense Therapy Lip Balm.  It's amazing.  Super moisturizing, not too sticky, smells great, and has spf.  And it's only ~$7.  If you haven't tried it, you need to.


----------



## Moirai

I like clinique superbalm - shiny without being too sticky. It really smooths out my lips.

At night I use plain old vaseline, really seals in moisture.


----------



## tatayap

Carmex, the cherry scent gets me all nostalgic for some reason


----------



## pinky70

Carmex


----------



## Love Of My Life

By Terry baume de rose & Eve Lom Kiss me balm


----------



## Dany_37

EOS...cheap and gets the job done!


----------



## AbbyLee

Burt's Bee!


----------



## papillon252

I really like the Rosebud Smith lip balm.


----------



## fashiolista

NUXE Reve du Miel. Always and forever.


----------



## raerae84120

Carmex at night, La Mer for during the day. 

Also became a huge fan of Vaseline lip therapy. 

I have sensitive skin and picky lips so most lip balms do nothing for my dry lips. After reading the posts in this thread, I did purchase Nuxe so excited to try it!

I miss Carmex mint. It was amazing!


----------



## raerae84120

xalvanor said:


> Has anyone here tried the agave lip mask?



I have and it didn't do much for me honestly. It felt like thick wax on my lips. Went back to Carmex.


----------



## pinky70

Have peeling lips....discomfort and so many vertical lines .....any suggestions.


----------



## aphroditebaby

Gotta be The Body Shop Lip Butter and Carmex. Love these lip treats!


----------



## HeidiDavis

The lip balm from Santa Maria Novella is amazing!    I have tried many others, and this is by far my favorite.  It's not cheap but I splurge on it because I feel it's worth it to not have my lips cracked and peeling.


----------



## advaitaw

Nuxe Reve de Miel is my HG lip balm.


----------



## shiba_inu

FRESH Sugar Lip Treatment, either with or without the tints. With SPF 15.


----------



## Stellartwist

Maybe try the Clinique chubby stick


----------



## pujagupta

I love to use Lotus Herbals Orange Lip Balm lip balm for my lips..


----------



## Ngocanhtr

Dior Lip Glow for all the day and Lucas at night. I usually brush my lips in the morning so that no need to use lipscrub


----------



## jenny70

Good ol' Carmex at night. Fresh sugar lip treatment with SPF 15 during the day.


----------



## Violet Bleu

pinky70 said:


> Have peeling lips....discomfort and so many vertical lines .....any suggestions.



La Mer The Lip Balm is top notch! It is the best lip balm that I have ever used!


----------



## misscocktail

I love the lip butters from The Body Shop, the Chocomania is my current favourite. Other than that i like the Caudalie balm and the classic Nivea one.


----------



## bonjourErin

Dior creme de rose hands down no competition. Best stuff ever!!


----------



## Loganz

Lush Honey Trap - been using for years, no chapped lips since - live in dry climate with cold winters


----------



## mariafano

I had already 2 of the Rosebud Strawberry Lip Balm and Nivea Raspberry Lip Butter


----------



## Viror

I'm a sucker for any type of 'minty' lip balm; right now, I'm rotating between Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint with SPF 20 and Chapstick in Spearmint - I buy three of these at a time, they're so good! I've also purchased the EOS lip balm packs at Costco and although they're not long-lasting, they're still fun to have in your purse for a quick touch-up


----------



## JennieC917

Viror said:


> I'm a sucker for any type of 'minty' lip balm; right now, I'm rotating between Maybelline Baby Lips in Peppermint with SPF 20 and Chapstick in Spearmint - I buy three of these at a time, they're so good! I've also purchased the EOS lip balm packs at Costco and although they're not long-lasting, they're still fun to have in your purse for a quick touch-up



I love mint flavored balm too, and actually use the Eos all the time. I alternate between the lemon and mint. Yes you need to reapply often, but I like that they don't have some of the harsher ingredients in them.


----------



## luxurygoodslove

Def Hurraw or Tata Harper


----------



## Purrfectionist

LUSH None of Your Beeswax & Origins Dr. Weil Conditioning Lip Balm.


----------



## chpwhy

Palmer's - Dark Chocolate & Cherry Tinted Lip Balm


----------



## IceAngel

Nivea for during the day and Vaseline for overnight.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Fresh Sugar Advanced Therapy Lip Balm


----------



## Love Of My Life

by terry baume de rose & eve lom kiss me balm


----------



## sonaale

crackberrycream said:


> fresh sugar advanced therapy lip balm



+1


----------



## ocean82

Paula's choice Lip & Body Treatment balm. This is the best!


----------



## Verinaamelia

l'occitance shea lip balm


----------



## mirannda

Clinique and Dior


----------



## amber_j

Nuxe and Jack Black.


----------



## snowyfalln

I like Kiehl's Lip Balm #1 - Cranberry!


----------



## bonjourErin

Dior all the way!


----------



## citruses

Currently loving Nuxe


----------



## krissa

Mac lip conditioner


----------



## Crystalina

Rosebud Perfume Co. Strawberry lip balm...it's really moisturizing and smells fantastic.


----------



## shazzy99

Elizabeth Arden 8 hour cream


----------



## kizu

Rosebud Salve - inexpensive and does the job


----------



## Storm Spirit

AmorePacific Moisture Bound Lip Treatment, my new favourite!


----------



## ProfNot

I ran out so I used eye cream.  It's the best lip balm ever!  Absorbs quickly and eases chapping.

I'm hooked - it's eye cream for my lips from now on!


----------



## goldenbraid

I like Fresh Sugar Nourishing Lip Balm Advanced Therapy.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A tie between By Terry baume de rose & De Mamiel rosy balm


----------



## snowyfalln

Bobbi Brown Lip Balm is nice.


----------



## beauty_guru

I love the Malin+Goetz Lip Balm!


----------



## Awbrumle

I've tried everything from LaMer to Natura Bisse to Bobbi brown to chanel.....hands down favorite is Dior!


----------



## purseprincess32

I have a few favorite lip balms: I'm allergic to castor oil so it's hard for me to find good lip balms that do not contain this type of ingredient. 
1. First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair lip therapy
2. Dior Creme De Rose
3. Too Cool for School Dinoplatz spilled wine. (if you want a colored lip balm)


----------



## adri

Baby Lips Chapstick!!!!


----------



## BellaV

By Terry- it's the best lip balm I have ever used and I've tried an awful lot! The tinted version is also fantastic, lasts for hours, great colour and very moisturising


----------



## db89

Where can i buy lip balm by terry in store


----------



## BellaV

db89 said:


> Where can i buy lip balm by terry in store




In the UK I purchase it from Space NK. In the States, it's available at Sephora and Net A Porter? Hope that helps- it's seriously amazing!


----------



## cartouche

My favorite are the Hurraw! balms - natural, and the only ones I've used so far that gives me non-chapped lips in the winter without much re-application.


----------



## redhead2000

Philosophy Kiss Me Tonight is amazing. It's thick and has a nice scent. If I go one night without it, my lips get very dry. I'm addicted.


----------



## Love Of My Life

By terry baume de rose & de Mamiel rosy balm


----------



## chunkylover53

Recently discovered Lanolips. Love!


----------



## medeir86

Honestly, baby lips. I know, drugstore and many dislike, but I just never stop going back to it. I always have at least 3 on hand. Although not the best at moisturizing, they never fail to give me a pretty, sexy pout without clashing with any look.


----------



## aesthetic_jay

ProfNot said:


> I ran out so I used eye cream.  It's the best lip balm ever!  Absorbs quickly and eases chapping.
> 
> I'm hooked - it's eye cream for my lips from now on!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## aesthetic_jay

Jack black lip balm. Cured my chapped lips which I always had.


----------



## maisie91

aesthetic_jay said:


> Jack black lip balm. Cured my chapped lips which I always had.




I was really surprised at how moisturizing it was! Rarely have to reapply it. Currently using the Shea butter one.


----------



## purplepoodles

ProfNot said:


> I ran out so I used eye cream.  It's the best lip balm ever!  Absorbs quickly and eases chapping.
> 
> I'm hooked - it's eye cream for my lips from now on!




Haha! I use Sisley eye & lip balm. Don't feel human until I've got it on in the morning. Don't need to add anything all day.


----------



## citruses

Homeoplasmine


----------



## Kat Madridista

Smith's Rosebud Strawberry and Mocha Rose lip balms. I HATE the tin packaging, but they really relieve my chapped lips, even in the coldest weather, and they last so long on the lips. 

I find the Rosebud Salve too greasy for my taste.


----------



## taniherd

Awesome!


----------



## inverved

During the day: Chapstick
Overnight: Malin + Goetz 

I've tried so many lip balms over the years and these are the best.


----------



## cupcakegirl

NUXE Reve de Miel


----------



## Dextersmom

I love La Mer.


----------



## Crazy Purseon

Dextersmom said:


> I love La Mer.



I use creme de la mer on my face and I've been curious about their lip balm but the price makes me hesitate.  Do you notice a difference with it?


----------



## Dextersmom

Crazy Purseon said:


> I use creme de la mer on my face and I've been curious about their lip balm but the price makes me hesitate.  Do you notice a difference with it?


I love it; it goes on very smooth and the smell is great.  It is a bit expensive, but it lasts a really long time and helps to keep my lips soft.


----------



## powderpuff

I love Dior lip glow the original pink one


----------



## Yokollama

Tried many from high end to drug store, but I always come back to Rohto Mentholatum Lip Fondue. The MOA Green Balm is also a good choice, but I'm just not a fan of sticking my finger in pots...


----------



## ssocialitex

I'm loving the lip slip by Sara Happ!


----------



## chloe_chanel

cupcakegirl said:


> NUXE Reve de Miel




This is my staple!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I`m loving my Chapstick in Cake Batter flavor right now


----------



## Crazy Purseon

Has anyone tried the Kiehls lip balms?


----------



## LoVeinLA

Malin & Goetz


----------



## fendifemale

Nivea- Olive Oil & Lemon


----------



## dotty8

It used to be Dior 'Creme de Rose' but since they stopped producing it I've switched to Chanel 'Hydra Beauty' lip balm which is also great.


----------



## Tabitha1950

Ora's Amazing Herbal Lip Balm...currently using Basil Rosemary. Also tried EOS which was okay and the Vaseline brand one which is my back up choice.


----------



## pkuyken

la mer lip balm


----------



## pond23

Malin & Goetz, Yuli lip conditioner, Skinn 6x lip balm, GlamGlow


----------



## lenie

Drunk Elephant Lippee


----------



## newbie7

Nuxe lip balm


----------



## coconutsboston

I got a dunkin donuts one as a gag gift and actually love it more than any of my others


----------



## eviexo

THIS! Hate that I have to dip my fingers (so I only use it after I wash my hands in the bathroom), but it's a godsend. Keeps lips moisturized & gives me a faint pinkish tint!!


----------



## mbaldino

eviexo said:


> View attachment 3255713
> 
> 
> THIS! Hate that I have to dip my fingers (so I only use it after I wash my hands in the bathroom), but it's a godsend. Keeps lips moisturized & gives me a faint pinkish tint!!




I love this stuff!


----------



## Aethereality

My lips tend to get really dry during the winter months here in Canada. I've been using Fresh's Sugar lip treatment and it works magically!!

Alternatively I use my EOS lip balm or one from Burt's Bees.


----------



## newport5236

I really like the jack black lip balm in the blue tube.  I like the original (Shea butter?) one as well as the mint...it's one that consistently works on my lips!  I also like the medicated Chapstick and the dior lip glows...


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Fresh Sugar. It's the best so far for full hydration. Sometimes I use Dior Lip Tint for colour.


----------



## flowerboy

Blistex


----------



## taniherd

Treat Beauty Jumbo lip balm
Good stuff!  
https://www.treatbeauty.com/lips


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

La mer lip balm. I so wished it came in a tube tho I don't like digging my finger in the jar


----------



## AliSentraille

Jack Black and Fresh Sugar lip treatment


----------



## spylove22

tatcha


----------



## Prime

L'Occitane Shea Butter Lip Balm Stick


----------



## Zsazsab33

Paula's choice lip and body treatment balm


----------



## HeidiDavis

My fave is Dr. Dan's Cortibalm.  My derm recommended it.  It is moisturizing and also has hydrocortisone in it to calm irritation.  It isn't fancy at all and has a slight medicinal smell, but it keeps my lips from peeling and cracking all year!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have 2 new favourites:

Caudalíe - lip conditioner 
Nuxe - rêve de miel lip moisturizing stick

They're both awesome.


----------



## xxtash

Mentholatum Lipice Sheer Color - tinted moisturising lip balm


----------



## Dawn

My sister sells essential oils and I love a lavender lip balm from her company. It smells so good and I usually hate lip balm with fragrance.
I also use the light and dark blue tubes of Nivea lip balm because they are scent free and moisturize well.


----------



## blkbarbie310

La Mer's lip balm and Jack Black is really good and moisturizing


----------



## pixiejenna

Right now my favorite is badger balm both in the unscented and the ginger lemon flavor. Super moisturizing and no icky stuff in it.  I'm also enjoying a lip treatment by tarte it looks like a lip pencil but is actually a exfolator with grains of sugar in it.


----------



## eiikei

I like Lipsyl. I've only ever seen it at wallgreens and it's marketed as a Swedish lip balm.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Chap Stick medicated when not wearing lip color. Blistex Medicated Ointment as a treatment before lip color.


----------



## Zsazsab33

Nuxe lip balm reve de miel


----------



## chloehandbags

I use Estee Lauder Lip Conditioner (I sound like an ad for Estee Lauder, today, lol).

Best thing I have used for lip condition, though, is Lancome Juicy Tubes - they're really moisturising and stay on lips for hours (if you're fairly careful while eating/drinking).

So, typically, they have discontinued them. ><


----------



## inefinity

i stick to good old chapstick


----------



## hanyhoney9

I have always been using Nivea or Babylips or good old Vaseline. But just two days ago I decided to purchase a Burt's Bees tinted balm. Only tried it once, wasnt any different than Vaseline but so much more expensive.


----------



## coniglietta

Carmex strawberry lip balm, eos, hurraw, and nuxe are my definite favorites. I recently tried dessert essesnce's lip rescue with tea tree oil and really liked that as well. I prefer lip balms that have natural ingredients.


----------



## Swanky

Aquaphor - magical lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

by terry baume de rose


----------



## QuelleFromage

I like Nuxe and Kiehl's best so far, although the Kiehl's doesn't feel that luxurious. I have been using La Mer because I love the feel and package.... but I notice my lips don't stay moisturized. I am trying the By Terry now and like it.


----------



## coachwife6

By Terry Baume de Rose


----------



## ChangeMe

I like Nivea


----------



## Hermes123

la mer is minty vanilla, in a small pot -  It lasts a really long time to justify the price.


----------



## Souzie

Dior Creme de Rose Smoothing Plumping Lip Balm.


----------



## Butterdaisy

I have extremely dry lips and Clinique intensive lip treatment works wonders on them. Pricey, but works. Other products make my lips even worse, drying them out badly.


----------



## HavLab

Kiehls and Malin+Goetz mojito are my favorites


----------

